# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  من يحق له تكفير المعين ؟

## البحث العلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمس 195/1 من الذي يحق له فقط تكفير المعين ؟ وهل يجوز للإنسان العادي أن يكفرمعينا وقع منه الكفر البواح خاصة إذا كان مدركا لأحكام التكفير وموانعه المعتبرة ؟ أم يقال له : لا تفعل ذلك ودع ذلك للقاضي أو المفتي أو العالم المتبوع ؟ نرجو التوضيح فقد كثر اللغط في هذا الأمر . 
ج ـ كما ذكرتَ فالإنسان العادي المدرك لأحكام التكفير وموانعه المعتبرة فله أن يكفر وهذا الذي جرى عليه العمل منذ عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى وقتنا الحاضر ، أما من لا يعرف ذلك فلا يجوز له الإقدام على ذلك لحديث ( من قال لأخيه ياكافر فقد باء به أحدهما ، وليس التكفير من خصائص القاضي أو المفتي أو العالم المتبوع فهذا من الخطأ 

لقاء موقع السلفيون
مع فضيلة الشيخ علي الخضير


http://saaid.net/leqa/13.htm

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

هلا وضعت تاريخ هذه الفتوى وفقك الله
فالشيخ علي الخضير وأخيه ناصر الفهد عرف عنهما رجوعهما عن مذهبهما القديم في التكفير 
أليس كذلك ؟

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أين تراجعا؟؟ومتى وكيف ؟؟

----------


## البحث العلمي

هل الاولى اخذ فتوى العالم قبل ان يسجن و يفتن ام الاولى اخذها منه و هو حر 
وهل الاولى الرد على الموضوع بطريقة علمية و التكلم عن محتواه ام الحديث عن الشيخ ؟؟

فك الله اسره 

ارجو الافادة ان كان هناك دليل من الكتاب و السنة يعارض الفتوى ؟

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

ليس في كلام الشيخ علي دليل علمي حتى يرد عليه علميا يا رعاك الله .
وقوله (وهذا الذي جرى عليه العمل منذ عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى وقتنا الحاضر) محض دعوى تحتاج إلى اثبات.

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> ليس في كلام الشيخ علي دليل علمي حتى يرد عليه علميا يا رعاك الله .
> وقوله (وهذا الذي جرى عليه العمل منذ عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى وقتنا الحاضر) محض دعوى تحتاج إلى اثبات.


اثبت لنا انت العكس وأخرج لنا ما عندك  وأرنا الرد التفصيلى على هذا الكلام وأرنا سلفك فى ما تقول

----------


## البحث العلمي

هل ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم انه منع تكفير المعين لعوام الناس و جعل ذلك خاصا بغيرهم 
بل العكس 
ادلة السنة كثيرة تخالف هذا التخصيص
وعلى حد علمي اخراج حكم الشيء من العام الى الخاص هو الذي يحتاج الى دليل و ليس العكس

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> هل ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم انه منع تكفير المعين لعوام الناس و جعل ذلك خاصا بغيرهم 
> بل العكس 
> ادلة السنة كثيرة تخالف هذا التخصيص
> وعلى حد علمي اخراج حكم الشيء من العام الى الخاص هو الذي يحتاج الى دليل و ليس العكس


نعم ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولنا في قصة أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه في قتله للرجل الذي نطق الشهادة دليل .
والمنافقون كانوا يملأون المدينة ولم يُنقل عن أحد من الصحابة أنه اجتهد وكفّر أحدهم .

وكذلك لنا دليل آخر في قوله تعالى { وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الْأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَاتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا }[النساء:83]

ولن تجد أعظم من أمر التكفير .
فإن اتفقتم معنا على أن التكفير داخل في قوله { أمر من الأمن أو الخوف } وجب التسليم برده إلى أولى الأمر منا فلا يكون لكل أحد .

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> نعم ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولنا في قصة أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه في قتله للرجل الذي نطق الشهادة دليل .
> والمنافقون كانوا يملأون المدينة ولم يُنقل عن أحد من الصحابة أنه اجتهد وكفّر أحدهم .
> .


في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصة أسامة بن زيد حالة خاصة وهي اسلام الكافر في المعركة ... وهي حالة خاصة ،،،
ليست كمن يتلفظ في الشهادتين وهو متلبس بما ينقضها ..
وليست كمن يتلفظ بالشهادتين دون معرفة معناها ودون العمل بمقتضاها ..
وليست كمن يتلفظ بالشهادتين وهو يمارس الشرك ... كمن يسبح ويشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وهو يطوف حول القبر 
والمنافقين ... لا يخلف إثنان أنه إذا أظهروا نفاقهم .. صاروا مرتدين!!!!وحُكم عليهم بالردة 

وإليك شرح الحديث ...
عن أسامة بن زيد رضى الله تعالى عنه قال :
" بعثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أناس من جهينة يقال لهم الحرقات ، قال : فأتيت على رجل منهم فذهبت أطعنه فقال : لا إله إلا الله فطعنته فقتلته ، فجئت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرته بذلك فقال : " قتلته وقد شهد أن لا إله إلا الله ؟ قلت يا رسول الله إنما فعل ذلك تعوذا ً ، قال : " فهلا شققت عن قلبه " ] الحديث .
أورد الإمام البغوي هذا الحديث بمصنفه القيم شرح السنة في الجزء العاشر تحت عنوان ( تحريم قتله إذا أسلم على أي دين كان ) وقال رحمه الله : [ هذا حديث متفق على صحته ...وفيه دليل على أن الكافر إذا تكلم بالتوحيد وجب الكف عن قتله .
قال الإمام : وهذا في الوثني الذي لا يعتقد التوحيد إذا أتى بكلمة التوحيد يحكم بإسلامه ثم يجبر على سائر شرائط الإسلام ..
 فأما من يعتقد التوحيد لكنه ينكر الرسالة فلا يحكم بإسلامه بمجرد كلمة التوحيد حتى يقول : محمد رسول الله فإذا قالها كان مسلما ً، إلا أن يكون من الذين يقولون محمد مبعوث للعرب خاصة فحينئذ لا يحكم بإسلامه بمجرد الإقرار بالرسالة حتى يقر أنه مبعوث إلى كافة الخلق ثم يستحب أن يمتحن بالإقرار بالبعث والتبرؤ من كل دين يخالف الإسلام وكذلك المرتد يعود إلى الإسلام عن الدين الذي انتقل إليه ) أهـ.(1) 
شرح حديث رسول الله : " من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله حرم ماله ودمه وحسابه على الله عز وجل "
قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحم الله تعالى :
[ هذا من أعظم ما يبين معنى لا إله إلا الله ، فإنه لم يجعل التلفظ بها عاصما ً للدم والمال ، بل ولا معرفة معناها مع لفظها بل ولا الإقرار بذلك ، بل ولا كونه لا يدعو إلا الله وحده لا شريك له بل لا يحرم ماله ودمه حتى يضيف إلى ذلك الكفر بما يعبد من دون الله فإن شك أوتوقف لم يحرم ماله ودمه ] أ . هـ 
وقال صاحب كتاب فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد في تعليق على هذا الحديث الشريف :[ قوله : (من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله ) ، أعلم أن النبي  علق عصمة المال والدم في هذاالحديث بأمرين : 
الأول : قول لا إله إلا الله عن علم ويقين كما هو قيد في قولها في غير ما حديث كما تقدم .
والثاني : الكفر بما يعبد من دون الله فلم يكتف باللفظ المجرد عن المعنى بل لا بد من قولها والعمل بها .
قلت :وفيه معنى "فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها ) أ .هـ (1).
وقال : [ قلت : أفاد الحديث أن الإنسان قد يقول لا إله إلا الله ولا يكفر بما يعبد دون الله فلم يأت بم يعصم دمه وماله كما دلت عليه الآيات المحكمات و الأحاديث ] أ .هـ فتح المجيد . 
وعن النطق بالشادتين يقول رحمه الله تعالى :
[ قوله ( من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله ) أي من تكلم بها عارفا ً لمعناها عاملا ً بمقتضاها باطنا ً وظاهرا ً ، فلا بد في الشهادتين من العلم واليقين والعمل بمدلولها كما قال الله تعالى : ( فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله ) محمد :19 
وقوله ( إلا من شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون ) الزخرف 86 .
أما النطق بها من غير معرفة لمعناها ولا يقين ولا عمل بما تقتضيه : من البراءة من الشرك و إخلاص القول والعمل ، قول القلب واللسان وعمل القلب والجوارح فغير نافع بالإجماع .
في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمدا ً رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة . فإن فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم و أموالهم إلا بحقها وحسابهم على الله ) 
قال الإمام البغوي رحمه الله : " هذا حديث متفق على صحته "
وقوله ( حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ) أراد به عبدة الأوثان دون أهل الكتاب لأنهم يقولون لا إله إلا الله ثم لا يرفع عنهم السيف حتى يقرّوا بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه سلم أو يعطوا الجزية ) أ . هـ (3) 
أما عن من له الحق في تكفير المعين ؟!!
فحكم التكفير ... والشهادة بالاسلام ... فهما أحكام سماها الله كما سمى من زنى زانياً ومن سرق سارقاً ... ومن تعامل بالربى رابياً ... ونحن نسمى  بالأسماء التي سماها الله ... 

وأنصح بقراءة " تكفير المعين والفرق بين قيام الحجة وفهم الحجة " اسحاق بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل شيخ
وقراءة :" مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد " للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
ففيهما علاج وتوضيح للمسألة ....

وذكر حديث (من قال لأخيه ياكافر فقد باء به أحدهما) فهذا في حق من كفر المسلم ... وليس في حق من كفر الكافر الذي تلبس في الشرك ...
وقال الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله يرحمه الله : ( ولا ريب أنه لو قالها أحد من المشركين ـ أي لا إله إلاَّ الله ـ ونطق أيضاً بشهادة أن محمداً رسول الله ، ولم يعرف معنى الإله ولا معنى الرسول ، وصلى ، وصام ، وحج ، ولا يدري ما ذاك إلاَّ أنه رأى الناس يفعلونه ، فتابعهم ولم يفعل شيء من الشرك ، فإنه لا يشك أحد في عدم إسلامه ، وقد أفتى بذلك فقهاء المغرب كلهم في أول القرن الحادي عشر أو قبله ، في شخص كان كذلك ، كما ذكره صاحب ( الدُر الثمين في شرح المرشد المُعين ) من المالكية ، ثم قال شارحه :" وهذا الذي أفتوا به جليّ في غاية الجلاء ، لا يمكن أن يختلف فيه اثنان .] انتهى
[ من بحث الحق واليقين . للأثري] .
فمسألة التكفير  من أصل الدين ..فالكفر بالطاغوت (صفة الكفر بالطاغوت أن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها وتبغضها وتكفِّر أهلها وتعاديهم )
تتضمن الكفر بكل الطواغيت وتكفيرها وتكفير من عبدها و ...
قال تعالى " قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَه"

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

يا رفيق الكنية 
ما أوردته خارج النزاع
فالنزاع فيمن يحق له الحكم على معين بالكفر , واستدلالي ظاهر في ابطال حكم أسامة من قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فلا تأثير إن كان مسلم جديد أو قديم.
ومع هذا وتنزلا معك أقول إن كنت تعتقد بأنك أجبت عن حديث أسامة رضي الله عنه .
فأجب عن باقي الأدلة وفقك الله للصواب .

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

تكفير المعين في عمل مختلف في كفر فاعله ؟؟ أم وقوعه في مكفر  مجمع عليه ؟:كانكاره لشيء معلوم في الدين بالضرورة أو لشي مجمع عليه ؟

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> يا رفيق الكنية 
> ما أوردته خارج النزاع
> فالنزاع فيمن يحق له الحكم على معين بالكفر , واستدلالي ظاهر في ابطال حكم أسامة من قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> فلا تأثير إن كان مسلم جديد أو قديم.
> ومع هذا وتنزلا معك أقول إن كنت تعتقد بأنك أجبت عن حديث أسامة رضي الله عنه .
> فأجب عن باقي الأدلة وفقك الله للصواب .


لا أدري ما وجه استدلالك  بأن الحديث في انكار الرسول على اسامه حكمه على معين ... مع أن شرح الحديث وكلام العلماء حول الكف عن قتله وأسره للتأكد من اسلامه وليس في الحكم ...




> وكذلك لنا دليل آخر في قوله تعالى { وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الْأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَاتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا }[النساء:83].


هلا وضحت لنا ما علاقة الاستدلال بالآية في هذا الموضع ؟؟؟!! أرجوا ان يتع صدرك وتوضح لي أي الشاهد على أن تكفير المعين فيه تخصيص ...
أما عن قولك " ولن تجد أعظم من أمر التكفير " فأنا اشهد بأنه أمر عظيم .. يستمد عظمته من أنه أصل ثابت من أصول التوحيد العظيم ... فمن لم يُكفر الطاغوت لم يدخل الاسلام .. ومن لم يُكفر المشركين لا يُسمى مسلم بأي حال .. 
فالتوحيد شقين ... ولاء وبراء ... وأول درجات الولاء  هي الشهادة بالاسلام .. كما أول درجات البراءة من المشركين هي تكفيرهم .. أم أنك تجعل التوحيد مكلف به فقط العلماء والأئمة وتعفي العوام منه ؟؟؟ 
فتكفير الكافر من أصل التوحيد ... كما أجمع العلماء أنه عدم تكفير المشركين هو ناقض للتوحيد ..
فكل موحد عامي كان أم عالم ... وجب عليه تكفير المشركين لتحقيق البراءة منهم

وأكرر نصيحتي بقراءة الرسالتين 
" تكفير المعين والفرق بين قيام الحجة وفهم الحجة " اسحاق بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل شيخ
"مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد " للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
ففيهما علاج وتوضيح للمسألة ....

----------


## أبو شعيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

أخي *البحث العلمي* ، 

جزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> فمن لم يُكفر الطاغوت لم يدخل الاسلام .. ومن لم يُكفر المشركين لا يُسمى مسلم بأي حال .. 
> .


يا رجل الركنان في كلمة التوحيد هما الإيمان بالله والكفر بما يعبد من دون الله.

وفرق بين الكفر بالطاغوت وهو الكفر بما هو معلوم بالضرورة أنه طاغوت وهذا لا يخفى عن عالم أو جاهل .
فالكفر بالطاغوت ركن من أركان كلمة التوحيد 
ولكن لا يتحقق إلا بعد أن يُعلم هذا الطاغوت الذي يجب أن يُكفر به .

وفرق بين تكفير ما يظنه البعض أنه طاغوت ثم يلزم الناس بالكفر به ؟!!
لأن البعض اليوم يقول الحاكم الفلاني كافر إذن هو طاغوت إذن يجب الكفر به إذن من لم يكفره فهو كافر إذن هم حلال العرض والدم !

فأتقوا الله في دماء المسلمين
ولا تبعد النجعة يا رفيق الكنية .

==========
الرجاء إيراد النصوص التي فهمت منها هذا الفهم  من الرسالتين اللتين تنصح بقراءتهما
وأنا اقطع بأنك في واد وكلام ائمة الدعوة في واد أخر .

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> يا رجل الركنان في كلمة التوحيد هما الإيمان بالله والكفر بما يعبد من دون الله.
> وفرق بين الكفر بالطاغوت وهو الكفر بما هو معلوم بالضرورة أنه طاغوت وهذا لا يخفى عن عالم أو جاهل .
> فالكفر بالطاغوت ركن من أركان كلمة التوحيد 
> ولكن لا يتحقق إلا بعد أن يُعلم هذا الطاغوت الذي يجب أن يُكفر به .
> وفرق بين تكفير ما يظنه البعض أنه طاغوت ثم يلزم الناس بالكفر به ؟!!
> لأن البعض اليوم يقول الحاكم الفلاني كافر إذن هو طاغوت إذن يجب الكفر به إذن من لم يكفره فهو كافر إذن هم حلال العرض والدم !
> فأتقوا الله في دماء المسلمين
> ولا تبعد النجعة يا رفيق الكنية .
> ==========
> ...


قلي بالله عليك ...
إذا اتفقت معي بأن الكفر بالطاغوت (أن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها وتبغضها وتكفّر أهلها وتعاديهم .) ركن التوحيد ... فكيف يكون موحدا من لم يكفر بالطاغوت ؟؟أم أنه من كفر بالطاغوت ومن لم يكفر بالطاغوت سواء ؟ 



قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :- في رسالته القيمة المفيدة ضمن كشف الشبهات في التوحيد الرسالة السابعة " معنى الطاغوت ورؤوس أنواعه "
( إعلم رحمك الله تعالى أن أول ما فرض الله على ابن آدم الكفر بالطاغوت والإيمان بالله . والدليل قوله تعالى : {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ} .
فأما صفة الكفر بالطاغوت فأن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها وتبغضها وتكفّر أهلها وتعاديهم .
    وأما معنى الإيمان بالله بأن تعتقد أن الله هو الإله المعبود وحده دون من سواه وتخلص جميع أنواع العبادة كلها لله وتنفيها عن كل معبود سواه وتحب أهل الإخلاص وتواليهم وتبغض أهل الشرك وتعاديهم . وهذه ملة إبراهيم التي سفه نفسه من رغب عنها وهذه هي الأُسوة التي أخبر الله بها في قوله :
{قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَاوَبَيْ  نَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاء أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ} . الآية 
والطاغوت عام ، فكل ما عبد من دون الله ورضي بالعبادة من معبود أو متبوع أو مطاع في غير طاعة الله ورسوله فهو طاغوت . 
والطواغيت كثيرة ورؤسهم خمسة : 
( الأول ) : الشيطان الداعي إلى عبادة غير الله والدليل قوله تعالى : 
{أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَن لَّا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ}  "
( الثاني ) : الحاكم الجائر المغير لأحكام الله تعالى .   ثم ذكر آية سورة النساء
( الثالث ) : الذي يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله .       ثم ذكر آية المائدة
( الرابع ) : الذي يدعي علم الغيب من دون الله . والدليل قولع تعالى : { عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ فَلَا يُظْهِرُ عَلَى غَيْبِهِ أَحَداً} الآية
( الخامس ) : الذي يعبد من دون الله وهو راضي بالعبادة والدليل قوله تعالى :{وَمَن يَقُلْ مِنْهُمْ إِنِّي إِلَهٌ مِّن دُونِهِ فَذَلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ }
    وأعلم إن الإنسان ما يصير مؤمناً بالله إلا بالكفر بالطاغوت والدليل قوله تعالى :{فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِن بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىَ لاَ انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ }  
    والرشد دين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والغي دين أبي جهل والعروة الوثقى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وهي متضمنة للنفي والإثبات ! تنفي جميع أنواع العبادة عن غير الله تعالى وتثبت جميع أنواع العبادة كلها لله وحده لا شريك له . ) أ.هـ

وقال:- العلامة بن القيم حداً جامعاً : الطاغوت كل ما تجاوز به العبد حده : من معبود أو متبوع أو مطاع فطاغوت كل قوم : من يتحاكمون إليه غير الله ورسوله أو يعبدونه من دون الله أو يتبعونه على غير بصيرة من الله أو يطيعونه فيما لا يعلمون أنه طاعة لله . فهذه طواغيت العالم . إذا تأملتها وتأملت أحوال الناس معها . رأيت أكثرهم أعرض عن عبادة الله تعالى إلى عبادة الطاغوت وعن طاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى طاعة الطاغوت ومتابعته .وأما معنى الآية : فأخبر تعالى أنه بعث في كل طائفة من الناس رسولاً بهذه الكلمة : { أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ }
أي اعبدوا الله وحده واتركوا عبادة ما سواه . كما قال تعالى : 
{فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِن بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىَ}
وهذا معنى " لا إله إلا الله " فإنها هي العروة الوثقى . ) أ.هـ  صـ19

فالامر ليس محل شبهة ولا أمر مختلف فيه ولا وجهة نظر كما تقول 


> وفرق بين تكفير ما يظنه البعض أنه طاغوت ثم يلزم الناس بالكفر به ؟!!
> لأن البعض اليوم يقول الحاكم الفلاني كافر إذن هو طاغوت إذن يجب الكفر به إذن من لم يكفره فهو كافر إذن هم حلال العرض والدم !
>  .


هو أمر مُحكم ... فلا خلاف في أن الحاكم المبدل لشرع الله طاغوت .. فمسألة الحكم بغير ما انزل الله مُحكمة ومسألة التحاكم لغير ما أنزل الله مُحكمة ...

دعني أذكر نفسي وأذكرك بحديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:- "بنى الاسلام على خمس : على أن يُعبد الله ويُكفر بما دونه ، واقام الصلاة وايتاء الزكاة وحج البيت وصيام رمضان " ..(صحيح مسلم)

أما أنك تقطع بأني في واد وكلام أئمة الدعوة في واد ... فدعني أقطع بأنك لم تقرأها ..

لنرجع لأصل الموضوع ...من يحق له تكفير المعين؟؟!!
اقرأقول الله تعالى  :-"‏قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاء أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ" 
اترى معي من المخاطب بالاية الكريمة  ؟؟ وهل رأيت كيف تكون البراءة من العابد قبل المعبود "إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ "؟ أم أنك ترى أن هذه البراءة مطالب بها العلماء والأئمة لأن بها تكفير للمعين ؟

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

لا أقول إلا مسكين من غرر بكم يا أبا عمر
أسال الله أن يلطف بنا وبكم من الأهواء المضلة .

----------


## البحث العلمي

> نعم ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولنا في قصة أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه في قتله للرجل الذي نطق الشهادة دليل .


هذا الحديث في الكافر الذي يسلم و ليس في المسلم الذي يرتد 
فما معنى ايراده هنا 
أنا لم أفهم ؟ 
و ما دخل دماء المسلمين ؟

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

أحسن الله إليكم فضيلة الشيخ

هذا سائل يقول :
ماهي ضوابط تفسيق أو تكفير المعين و هل هي مجمع عليها أم فيها خلاف ؟؟؟


الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله :

مما لا شك فيه أن هذا الموضوع خطير و لا يجوز أن يدخل فيه إلا من هو مؤهل بالعلم و عنده خوف من الله سبحانه و تعالى فيكون عنده علم يعرف به الحق من الباطل و يكون عنده خوف من الله و لا يكون عنه هوى أو تعصب أو تحيز لأحد إلا بالحق و يكون هدف الإنسان في هذا الحق .
ثم الإقدام على التكفير و التبديع و التفسيق هذا لا يلجأ إليه إلا عند الضرورة و لا يكون مجالا للأخذ و الرد و حديث المجالس و لكن يلجأ إليه عند الضرورة 
فيتولاه أهله من أهل العلم و من أهل الورع و من أهل التجرد من الأهواء و التعصبات و أن يكون الهدف منه بيان الحق ورد الباطل لا ل ( .....كلمة غير واضحة........) و التشفي من الناس 
و ضوابط التكفير معروفة نواقض الإسلام المعروفة التي بينها أهل العلم في كتب العقائد و في كتب الفقه فإن الفقهاء عقدوا بابا في الفقه سموه "باب حكم المرتد " و بينوا فيه ما هي نواقض الإسلام ( .....كلمة غير واضحة........) الردة فيرجع إليه عند الضرورة 

و لكن لابد من إقامة الحجة على المخالف و النظر هل له عذر أم ليس له عذر ( .....كلمة غير واضحة........) لابد من هذا لا يطلق الحكم ( .....كلمة غير واضحة........) دون النظر إلى حالة الشخص و هل هو ممن يعذر أو ممن لا يعذر بالجهل و هل الذي وقع فيه الخطأ مما عرف من الدين بالضرورة أو هو من الأمور الظاهرة أو هو من الأمور الخفية لابد من هذه الاعتبارات 

و هذا مجال لا يدخله إلا أهل الاختصاص أهل العلم الراسخين في العلم المعروفون بتقوى الله سبحانه و تعالى و المعروفون بتجردهم من الهوى و التعصب http://www.alfawzan.ws/AlFawzan/sounds/00442-01.ra

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

*معذرة على التدخل
أنا فقط أريد أن أسأل سؤالا واحدا
هل الحكم بتكفير المعين يعد من الإفتاء في دين الله أم لا ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## البحث العلمي

> ثم الإقدام على التكفير و التبديع و التفسيق هذا لا يلجأ إليه إلا عند الضرورة و لا يكون مجالا للأخذ و الرد و حديث المجالس و لكن يلجأ إليه عند الضرورة


لم افهم ماهي الضرورة ؟ ومن أي باب دخلت الضرورة في الموضوع ؟
ثم ما هو الدليل من الكتاب و السنة في حصر التكفير على اهل الاختصاص ؟ 
يعني ان علمنا علم اليقين ان شخصا معينا توفرت فيه شروط التكفير و انتفت منه موانعه فلا يجوز لنا ان نكفره حتى ياذن بذلك أهل الاختصاص ؟ هل في هذا دليل من الكتاب و السنة ؟ 
اذن لايصح لاحد ان يدعو الى الله بما تعلمه و اتقنه من مسائل الدين الا ان كان من اهل الاختصاص ؟

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

> لم افهم ماهي الضرورة ؟ ومن أي باب دخلت الضرورة في الموضوع ؟
> ثم ما هو الدليل من الكتاب و السنة في حصر التكفير على اهل الاختصاص ؟ 
> يعني ان علمنا علم اليقين ان شخصا معينا توفرت فيه شروط التكفير و انتفت منه موانعه فلا يجوز لنا ان نكفره حتى ياذن بذلك أهل الاختصاص ؟ هل في هذا دليل من الكتاب و السنة ؟ 
> اذن لايصح لاحد ان يدعو الى الله بما تعلمه و اتقنه من مسائل الدين الا ان كان من اهل الاختصاص ؟


أجب سؤالي أخي الحبيب
أجبك إن شاء الله

----------


## البحث العلمي

لم أشاهد السؤال 
الله اعلم هذا يختلف على حسب الحالة ان كان الامر ملتبس مثلا في مسألة قد تخفى على الانسان فيرجع الى اهل الاختصاص اما ان كان في امر واضح فلا يحتاج الى فتوى كباقي امور الشرع 
مثلا هل نحتاج الى فتوى حتى نعرف نواقض الوضوء ؟
ثم من انتقض وضوءه هل نقول له صلاتك صحيحة حتى يقول لك اهل الاختصاص غير ذلك ؟
لا ارى سببا في تخصيص التكفير بأحكام لم ترد في الكتاب و السنة

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

أخي الحبيب
بارك الله فيك


دعنا أولا نحدد
عم نتكلم ؟؟؟
هل نتكلم عن المعلوم من الدين بالضرورة أم عن غيره ؟؟؟

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

ثانيا
هل تجعل القول لرجل
أعد صلاتك

كمثل قول لرجل
أنت كافر حلال دمك و مالك و عرضك  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## البحث العلمي

لما لا ان كان كفره واضح وضوح الشمس ؟
و اقول ان كان كفره واضح وضوح الشمس 
ان كنت على خطأ فسددوني

----------


## البحث العلمي

لو تفضلتم ان تجعلوا تعقيبكم في رد واحد جزاكم الله خيرا فهكذا لا يمكنني المتابعة

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب
المعضلة أخي الحبيب
أن العامة - أمثالي - و صغار طلبة العلم يظنون أنهم أعلم الناس
و قد يتصور أنه قد أحاط بأمر ما علما فيدعي أنه واضح وضوح الشمس
في حين أنه لا يعلم منه إلا " العناوين "
و دعني أنقل لك إحدى مشاركاتي على إحدى المنتديات
لعل يكون فيها فائدة



> *و بعد
> فأقول لأخي الحبيب 
> إذن فأنت تقول أنه لا مانع عندك من أن يأتي العامي الذي يظن نفسه قد أحاط علما بمسألة ما يأتي أحدا من الناس فيقول له كلمتين مما حفظ ثم يقول أنا أقمت الحجة على فلان فهو كافر
> لا مانع عندك أن يفتي العامي في دين الله !!!!
> سبحان الله
> يا أخي الحبيب
> أما سمعت عن مقولة العلماء الشهيرة " العلم أشبار ثلاثة من حاز الأول ظن أنه قد حاز العلم كله ........................"
> فلأجل هذا المبدأ الردي نجد كل جعظري جواظ قرأ كتابين و سمع شريطين و كتب مشاركتين في منتديين يمشي بين الناس يقول فلان كافر و فلان زنديق و فلان فاسق
> ياله من مبدأ خبيث
> ...


أعتذر إليك أخي الحبيب عن حدة الكلام
لكنه ليس موجه لك أنت

----------


## البحث العلمي

لا ينكر احد مثل هذه الاخطاء التي تقع من بعض الناس ولكن الخطأ وارد في هذه الامة و قد يقع حتى من العلماء فهل نبني مسألة فقهية على تصرفات الناس او اخطائهم ؟

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

> لا ينكر احد مثل هذه الاخطاء التي تقع من بعض الناس ولكن الخطأ وارد في هذه الامة و قد يقع حتى من العلماء فهل نبني مسألة فقهية على تصرفات الناس او اخطائهم ؟


إذن أخبرني بربك
ما هو الضابط الذي يفرق بين العامي العالم و العامي الجاهل
أخي الحبيب
بارك الله فيك
إن الحكم بتكفير المعين قطعا من الإفتاء في دين الله
بل هو من أخطر أنواع الإفتاء
لأنك تعلم مدى عظم حرمة دماء المسلمين عند الله
في صحيح البخاري 
عن عَبْدُ اللَّهِ
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ أَلَا أَيُّ شَهْرٍ تَعْلَمُونَهُ أَعْظَمُ حُرْمَةً قَالُوا أَلَا شَهْرُنَا هَذَا قَالَ أَلَا أَيُّ بَلَدٍ تَعْلَمُونَهُ أَعْظَمُ حُرْمَةً قَالُوا أَلَا بَلَدُنَا هَذَا قَالَ أَلَا أَيُّ يَوْمٍ تَعْلَمُونَهُ أَعْظَمُ حُرْمَةً قَالُوا أَلَا يَوْمُنَا هَذَا قَالَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى قَدْ حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ دِمَاءَكُمْ وَأَمْوَالَكُمْ وَأَعْرَاضَكُمْ إِلَّا بِحَقِّهَا كَحُرْمَةِ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا فِي بَلَدِكُمْ هَذَا فِي شَهْرِكُمْ هَذَا أَلَا هَلْ بَلَّغْتُ ثَلَاثًا كُلُّ ذَلِكَ يُجِيبُونَهُ أَلَا نَعَمْ قَالَ وَيْحَكُمْ أَوْ وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَرْجِعُنَّ بَعْدِي كُفَّارًا يَضْرِبُ بَعْضُكُمْ رِقَابَ بَعْضٍ
و عند الإمام الترمذي بسند حسنه هو و الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله
"وَنَظَرَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ يَوْمًا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ أَوْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ فَقَالَ مَا أَعْظَمَكِ وَأَعْظَمَ حُرْمَتَكِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُ أَعْظَمُ حُرْمَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْكِ "
لذلك أخي فلا يحل لأحد أن يحكم بكفر من ثبت إسلامه بيقين إلا من استوفى شروط الإفتاء
قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في " إعلام الموقعين "



> وَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ الْقَوْلَ عَلَيْهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ فِي الْفُتْيَا وَالْقَضَاءِ ، وَجَعَلَهُ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ ، بَلْ جَعَلَهُ فِي الْمَرْتَبَةِ الْعُلْيَا مِنْهَا ، فَقَالَ تَعَالَى : { قُلْ إنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّي الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَالْإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاَللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } فَرَتَّبَ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ أَرْبَعَ مَرَاتِبَ ، وَبَدَأَ بِأَسْهَلِهَا وَهُوَ الْفَوَاحِشُ ، ثُمَّ ثَنَّى بِمَا هُوَ أَشَدُّ تَحْرِيمًا مِنْهُ وَهُوَ الْإِثْمُ وَالظُّلْمُ ، ثُمَّ ثَلَّثَ بِمَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ تَحْرِيمًا مِنْهُمَا وَهُوَ الشِّرْكُ بِهِ سُبْحَانَهُ ، ثُمَّ رَبَّعَ بِمَا هُوَ أَشَدُّ تَحْرِيمًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ وَهُوَ الْقَوْلُ عَلَيْهِ بِلَا عِلْمٍ ، وَهَذَا يَعُمُّ الْقَوْلَ عَلَيْهِ سُبْحَانَهُ بِلَا عِلْمٍ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ وَأَفْعَالِهِ وَفِي دِينِهِ وَشَرْعِهِ وَقَالَ تَعَالَى : { وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمْ الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلَالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ لِتَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ إنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لَا يُفْلِحُونَ مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } فَتَقَدَّمَ إلَيْهِمْ سُبْحَانَهُ بِالْوَعِيدِ عَلَى الْكَذِبِ عَلَيْهِ فِي أَحْكَامِهِ ، وَقَوْلِهِمْ لِمَا لَمْ يُحَرِّمْهُ : هَذَا حَرَامٌ ، وَلِمَا لَمْ يَحِلَّهُ : هَذَا حَلَالٌ ، وَهَذَا بَيَانٌ مِنْهُ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ لِلْعَبْدِ أَنْ يَقُولَ : هَذَا حَلَالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ إلَّا بِمَا عَلِمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ سُبْحَانَهُ أَحَلَّهُ وَحَرَّمَهُ .
> وَقَالَ بَعْضُ السَّلَفِ : لِيَتَّقِ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَقُولَ : أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ كَذَا ، وَحَرَّمَ كَذَا ، فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُ : كَذَبْت ، لَمْ أُحِلَّ كَذَا ، وَلَمْ أُحَرِّمْ كَذَا ؛ فَلَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُولَ لِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ وُرُودَ الْوَحْيِ الْمُبِينِ بِتَحْلِيلِهِ وَتَحْرِيمِهِ أَحَلَّهُ اللَّهُ وَرَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ لِمُجَرَّدِ التَّقْلِيدِ أَوْ بِالتَّأْوِيلِ


و قال أيضا رحمه الله



> أَمَّا مَنْ قَلَّدَ فِيمَا يَنْزِلُ بِهِ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ شَرِيعَتِهِ عَالِمًا يُتَّفَقُ لَهُ عَلَى عِلْمِهِ فَيَصْدُرُ فِي ذَلِكَ عَمَّا يُخْبَرُهُ فَمَعْذُورٌ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَدَّى مَا عَلَيْهِ ، وَأَدَّى مَا لَزِمَهُ فِيمَا نَزَلَ بِهِ لِجَهْلِهِ ، وَلَا بُدَّ لَهُ مِنْ تَقْلِيدِ عَالِمٍ فِيمَا جَهِلَهُ ؛ لِإِجْمَاعِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ أَنَّ الْمَكْفُوفَ يُقَلِّدُ مَنْ يَثِقُ بِخَبَرِهِ فِي الْقِبْلَةِ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ .
> وَلَكِنْ مَنْ كَانَتْ هَذِهِ حَالُهُ هَلْ تَجُوزُ لَهُ الْفُتْيَا فِي شَرَائِعِ دِينِ اللَّهِ فَيَحْمِلُ غَيْرَهُ عَلَى إبَاحَةِ الْفُرُوجِ وَإِرَاقَةِ الدِّمَاءِ وَاسْتِرْقَاقِ الرِّقَابِ وَإِزَالَةِ الْأَمْلَاكِ وَيُصَيِّرُهَا إلَى غَيْرِ مَنْ كَانَتْ فِي يَدَيْهِ بِقَوْلٍ لَا يَعْرِفُ صِحَّتَهُ وَلَا قَامَ لَهُ الدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ ، وَهُوَ مُقِرٌّ أَنَّ قَائِلَهُ يُخْطِئُ وَيُصِيبُ ، وَأَنَّ مُخَالَفَه فِي ذَلِكَ رُبَّمَا كَانَ الْمُصِيبُ فِيمَا خَالَفَهُ فِيهِ ؟ فَإِنْ أَجَازَ الْفَتْوَى لِمَنْ جَهِلَ الْأَصْلَ وَالْمَعْنَى لِحِفْظِهِ الْفُرُوعَ لَزِمَهُ أَنْ يُجِيزَهُ لِلْعَامَّةِ ، وَكَفَى بِهَذَا جَهْلًا وَرَدًّا لِلْقُرْآنِ ، وَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : { وَلَا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَك بِهِ عِلْمٌ } وَقَالَ : { أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ } وَقَدْ أَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ مَا لَمْ يُتَبَيَّنْ وَلَمْ يُتَيَقَّنْ فَلَيْسَ بِعِلْمٍ ، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ ظَنٌّ ، وَالظَّنُّ لَا يُغْنِي مِنْ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا .
> ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ حَدِيثَ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ : { مَنْ أَفْتَى بِفُتْيَا وَهُوَ يَعْمَى عَنْهَا كَانَ إثْمُهَا عَلَيْهِ } مَوْقُوفًا وَمَرْفُوعًا .
> قَالَ وَهْبٌ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : { إيَّاكُمْ وَالظَّنَّ فَإِنَّ الظَّنَّ أَكْذَبُ الْحَدِيثِ }


.

----------


## أبو عـمـر

السلام عليكم ...
أراكم إبتعدتم عن أصل الموضوع _ محل النقاش _ تكفير الكافر أو من تلبس بالشرك هو من اصل الدين ولا داعي لحصره على ذوي العلم والعلماء ... فالتوحيد هو البراء والولاء ... فمن لم يبرأ ممن أشرك بالله لم يكن موحداً 
فنحن علينا أن نطبق أحكام الله وننزل اسماء الله ... فمن سرق سماه الله  سارقاً .. ومن زنى سماه الله زانياً .. ومن أشرك مع الله سماه الله مشركاً ومن سماه موحدا وعذره في شركه فقد رد حكم الله فيه ... 
لعلي وضحت ذلك في مشاركتي السابقة .. في هذا الموضوع 
كونك شهدت بالاسلام لمن أشرك بالله .. فأنت توليته وعاملته معاملة المسلم وهذا وحده يكفي لخرق التوحيد "ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم "

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

> السلام عليكم ...
> أراكم إبتعدتم عن أصل الموضوع _ محل النقاش _ تكفير الكافر أو من تلبس بالشرك هو من اصل الدين ولا داعي لحصره على ذوي العلم والعلماء ... فالتوحيد هو البراء والولاء ... فمن لم يبرأ ممن أشرك بالله لم يكن موحداً 
> فنحن علينا أن نطبق أحكام الله وننزل اسماء الله ... فمن سرق سماه الله  سارقاً .. ومن زنى سماه الله زانياً .. ومن أشرك مع الله سماه الله مشركاً ومن سماه موحدا وعذره في شركه فقد رد حكم الله فيه ... 
> لعلي وضحت ذلك في مشاركتي السابقة .. في هذا الموضوع 
> كونك شهدت بالاسلام لمن أشرك بالله .. فأنت توليته وعاملته معاملة المسلم وهذا وحده يكفي لخرق التوحيد "ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم "


أخي الحبيب
هل قرأت رأس الموضوع ؟؟؟؟
و هل قرأت المشاركات من 18 إلى 29  ؟؟؟؟

أين ذلك الابتعاد عن أصل الموضوع الذي تتكلم عنه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

حكم التوقف في تكفير من فعل مكفراً بجهل
السؤال
ما حكم من توقف في عدم تكفير الجاهل إذا فعل مكفراً، مع العلم أن بعض العلماء أفتى بكفره وبعضهم أفتى بمعذرته بالجهل، فهل هذا يعتبر ضالاً؟
الجواب
الله المستعان! هذا هو المهتدي، كل من توقف في حكم مسألة لعدم اتضاح الدليل عنده إما لكونه مجتهداً فنظر في الأدلة فوجد فيها في ظنه التعارض، أو لأنه عامي واختلف العلماء عنده في هذه المسألة فتوقف، فهذا هو الحق، وهذا هو الإيمان، لأن الله تعالى قال: { وَلا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً } [الإسراء:36] فلو أنه حكم بكفره وهو لا يدري ما الدليل، فقد قال ما ليس له به علم، ولو حكم بانتفاء كفره وهو يعلم الدليل، فقد قال ما ليس له فيه علم، لكن ماذا يكون الواقع إذا كان قد اختلف الناس في هذا الحكم؟ فهل أصل بقاء إسلام المسلم أو كفر المسلم؟ الأصل بقاء إسلام المسلم، ولهذا تعتبر هذه المسألة خطيرة، والمسألة ليست بذاك الشيء الهين أن تقول لشخص: إنه كافر، المسألة ليست نطقاً باللسان، المسألة يترتب عليها أنك إذا حكمت بكفره حكمت باستحلال دمه وماله، وتحريم زوجته عليه، وأن ماله الذي بيده ليس له، وأنه إن كان أميراً لا تجب طاعته إلى غير ذلك من الأحكام التي تترتب على الردة وهي كثيرة.
ثم من أنت حتى تحكم على عباد الله بأنهم كفار والله تعالى لم يحكم بذلك، من أنت؟!! أليس الواحد منا لو قال: هذا حرام والله لم يحرمه لقلنا: إنك مفترٍ على الله؟ فكيف لو قال: هذا كفر وليس بكفر، وكيف لو قال: هذا كافر وهو عند الله ليس بكافر، ولهذا كان هذا المذهب -تكفير من لم يقم الدليل على كفره- هو مذهب الخوارج تماماً الذين أخبر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام عنهم: ( أنهم يقرءون القرآن ولا يتجاوز حناجرهم، وأنهم يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية، وأن في قتلهم أجر إلى يوم القيامة ) فالمسألة خطيرة جداً، ولذلك يجب على الإنسان أن يتقي الله قبل كل شيء، وألا يحكم بأن هذا كفر حتى يتبين، ولا بأن هذا كافر حتى تنطبق عليه شروط التكفير.
أما أن يقول الإنسان: كافر كافر كافر، كيف هذا؟!! هذا هو مذهب الخوارج تماماً، الخوارج كانوا مع علي على معاوية ولما جرى الصلح بين علي و معاوية ، انقلبوا وقاتلوا علياً ، لكن الحمد لله دمرهم الله عز وجل، وقتلهم علي -رضي الله عنه، وجزاه الله عن أمة الإسلام خيراً- قتلهم قتلاً ذريعاً والعياذ بالله.
نسأل الله لنا ولكم الهداية والتوفيق لما يحب ويرضى، وأن يرزقنا التزام حدوده في حكمه على عباده، إنه على كل شيء قدير.
وسبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك.


فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن العثيمين
سلسلة الباب المفتوح
( 163/31 )

----------


## أبو موسى

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:

يجب على كل مكلف تكفير من أشرك بالله  


قال البربهاري رحمه الله في كتابه شرح السنة رقم 49 قال (ولا يخرج أحد من أهل القبلة من الإسلام حتى يرد آية من كتاب الله عز وجل أو يرد شيئا من آثار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو يذبح لغير الله أو يصلى لغير الله وإذا فعل شيئا من ذلك فقد وجب عليك أن تخرجه من الإسلام وإذا لم يفعل شيئا من ذلك فهو مؤمن مسلم بالاسم لا بالحقيقة اهـ 

ما يلي من كتاب القول المحتد :

ـ وقال الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أبو بطين رحمه الله : 
( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أبي بطين إلى الأخ المكرم عبد الله بن شومر سلَّمه الله تعالى وعافاه ووفقه لما يُحبه ويرضاه . سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته …… وما سألت عنه من أنه هل يجوز تعيين إنسان بعينه بالكفر إذا ارتكب شيئاً من المكفرات ؟
فالأمر الذي دل عليه الكتاب والسنة وإجماع العلماء على أن مثل الشرك بعبادة غير الله سبحانه كفر . فمن ارتكب شيئاً من هذا النوع أو حسنه  فهذا لا شك في كُفره ولا بأس بمن تحققت منه أشياء من ذلك أن تقول كفر فلان بهذا الفعل . 
يُبين هذا أن الفقهاء يذكرون في باب حكم المرتد أشياء كثيرة يصير بها المسلم مرتداً كافراً ، ويستفتحون هذا الباب بقولهم من أشرك بالله فقد كفر ، وحكمه أنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قُتِل ، والاستتابة إنما تكون مع معين، ولما قال بعض أهل البدع عند الشافعي رحمه الله أن القرآن مخلوق، قال : كفرت بالله العظيم . 
وكلام العلماء في تكفير المعين كثير ، وأعظم أنواع هذا الشرك عبادة غير الله وهو كُفر بإجماع المسلمين ، ولا مانع من تكفير من اتصف بذلك، لأن من زنا قيل فلان زان، ومن ربا قيل فلان رابا ) .
ـ وقال أيضاً رحمه الله تعالى : ( نقول في تكفير المعين : ظاهر الآيات والأحاديث وكلام جمهور العلماء يدل على كفر من أشرك بالله فعبد معه غيره ، ولم تفرق الأدلة بين المُعيَّن وغيره ، قال تعالى :
  إن الله لا يغفر أن يُشرك به  ( النساء : 48 ) ، وقال تعالى :  فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم  ( التوبة : 5 ) ، وهذا عام في كل واحد من المشركين . 
وجميع العلماء في كتب الفقه يذكرون حكم المرتد ، وأول ما يذكرون من أنواع الكفر والردّة الشرك ، فقالوا : إن من أشرك بالله كفر ، ولم يستثنوا الجاهل ، ومن زعم أن لله صاحبة أو ولداً كفر ولم يستثنوا الجاهل ومن قذف عائشة كفر ومن استهزأ بالله أو رسله أو كتبه كفر إجماعاً لقوله تعالى :  لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم  ( التوبة : 66 ) ويذكرون أنواعاً كثيرة مجمعاً على كفر صاحبها ، ولم يُفرقوا بين المعيَّن وغيره .
 ثم يقولون : فمن ارتد عن الإسلام قُتل بعد الاستتابة ، فحكموا بردته قبل الحكم باستتابته ، فالاستتابة بعد الحكم بالردة ، والاستتابة إنما تكون لمعين )  .
ـ وقال الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله تعالى:( أما كلام شيخ الإسلام ـ أي ابن تيميه ـ في عدم تكفير المُعيَّن ، فالمقصود به في مسائل مخصوصة قد يخفى  دليلها على بعض الناس كما في مسائل القدر والإرجاء ونحو ذلك مما قاله أهل الأهواء ، فإن بعض اقوالهم تتضمن أموراً كفرية من أدلة الكتاب والسنة المتواترة ، فيكون القول المتضمن لرد بعض النصوص كفراً ، ولا يحكم على قائله بالكفر لاحتمال وجود مانع كالجهل ، وعدم العلم بنفس النص أو بدلالته ، فإن الشرائع لا تلزم إلا بعد بلوغها ، ولذلك ذكر هذا في الكلام على بدع أهل الأهواء ، وقد نص على هذا فقال في تكفير أناس من أعيان المتكلمين بعد أن قرر هذه المسألة قال : وهذا إذا كان في المسائل الخفية فقد يُقال بعدم التكفير ، وأما ما يقع منهم في المسائل الظاهرة الجلية ، أو ما يعلم من الدين بالضرورة ، فهذا لا يتوقف في كفر قائله )  .
ـ وقال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن رحمه الله : ( وذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : أن الفخر الرازي ، صنف : ( السر المكتوم في عبادة النجوم ) فصار مرتداً إلاَّ أن يكون قد تاب بعد ذلك ، فقد كفَّر الرازي بعينه لما زيَّن الشرك …… فانظر إلى هذا الإمام الذي نسب عنه من أزاغ الله قلبه عدم تكفير المُعيَّن ، كيف ذكر عن الفخر الرازي وأبي معشر وغيرهما من المصنفين المشهورين أنهم كفروا وارتدوا عن الإسلام ، وتأمل قوله : حتى شاع ذلك في كثير ممن ينتسب إلى الإسلام لتعلم ما وقع في آخر هذه الأمة من الشرك بالله ، وقد ذكر الفخر الرازي في ردِّهِ على المتكلمين ، وذكر تصنيفه ( السر المكتوم ) ، وقال : فهذه ردّة صريحة باتفاق المسلمين ) .
ـ وقال الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله تعالى : ( وقد تقدم كلام الشيخ في الرازي وتصنيفه في دين المشركين وأنها ردّة صريحة ، وهو مُعيَّن ، وتقدم في كلام الشيخ عبد اللطيف رحمه الله حكاية إجماع العلماء على تكفير بشر المريسي وهو رجل مُعيَّن ، وكذلك الجهم بن صفوان ، والجعد ابن درهم ، وكذلك الطوسي نصير الشرك ، والتلمساني ، وابن سبعين ، والفارابي أئمة الملاحدة وأهل الوحدة ، وأبي معشر البلخي ، وغيرهم . وفي إفادة المستفيد للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في تكفير المُعيَّن ما يكفي طالب الحق والهدى ) .
ـ وقال الشيخ إسحاق بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن رحمهم الله : ( فقد بلغنا وسمعنا من فريق ممن يدعي العلم والدين وممن هو بزعمه مؤتم بالشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب إن من أشرك بالله وعبد الأوثان لا يُطلق عليه الكفر والشرك بعينه وذلك أن بعض من شافهني منهم بذلك سمع من بعض الإخوان أنه أطلق الشرك والكفر على رجل دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واستغاث به فقال له الرجل لا تطلق عليه الكفر حتى تُعرِّفه ، وكان هذا وأجناسه لا يعبأون بمخالطة المشركين في الأسفار وفي ديارهم بل يطلبون العلم على من هو أكفر الناس من علماء المشركين ، وكانوا قد لفقوا لهم شُبُهات على دعواهم يأتي بعضها في أثناء الرسالة ـ إن شاء الله تعالى ـ وقد غزو بها بعض الرعاع من أتباعهم ومن لا معرفة عنده ومن لا يعرف حالهم ولا فرق عنده ولا فهم ، متحيزون عن الإخوان بأجسامهم وعن المشايخ بقلوبهم ومداهنون لهم ، وقد استوحشوا واستوحِش منهم بما أظهروه من الشُبه وبما ظهر عليهم من الكآبة بمخالطة الفسقة والمشركين ، وعند التحقيق لا يكفرون المشرك إلا بالعموم وفيما بينهم يتورعون عن ذلك ، ثم دبت بدعتهم  وشبهتهم حتى راجت على من هو من خواص الإخوان وذلك والله أعلم بسبب ترك كتب الأصول وعدم الاعتناء بها وعدم الخوف من الزيغ .
رغبوا عن رسائل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ قدس الله روحه ـ ورسائل بنيه فإنها كفيلة بتبيين جميع هذه الشُبه جداً كما سيمر ، ومن له أدنى معرفة إذا رأى حال الناس اليوم ونظر إلى اعتقاد المشايخ المذكورين تحير جداً ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله وذلك أن بعض من أشرنا إليه بحثته عن هذه المسألة ، فقال: نقول لأهل هذه القباب الذين يعبدونها ومن فيها فعلك هذا شرك وليس هو بمشرك ، فانظر ترى واحمد ربك واسأله العافية ، فإن هذا الجواب من بعض أجوبة العراقي  التي يرد عليها الشيخ 
عبد اللطيف )  .
ـ وقال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد : ( وقال أبو العباس أيضاً في الكلام على كفر مانعي الزكاة : والصحابة لم يقولوا هل أنت مقر بوجوبها أو جاحد لها ، هذا لم يُعهد عن الخلفاء والصحابة ، بل قال الصديق لعمر رضي الله عنهما : ( والله لو منعوني عقالاً أو عناقاً كانوا يؤدونها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقاتلتهم على منعه ) فجعل المبيح للقتال مجرد المنع لا جحد الوجوب ، وقد روى أن طوائف منهم كانوا يقرون بالوجوب لكن بخلوا بها ، ومع هذا فسيرة الخلفاء فيهم جميعهم سيرة واحدة وهي قتل مُقاتِلَتِهم وسبي ذراريهم وغنيمة أموالهم ، والشهادة على قتلتِهم بالنار وسموهم جميعهم أهل الردّة ، وكان من أعظم فضائل الصديق رضي الله عنه عندهم أن ثبته الله عند قتالهم ولم يتوقف كما توقف غيره فناظَرهم حتى رجعوا إلى قوله ، وأما قتال المقرين بنبوة مسيلمة ، فهؤلاء لم يقع بينهم نزاع في قتالهم . انتهى .
فتأمل كلامه رحمه الله في تكفير المعيَّن والشهادة عليه إذا قُتل بالنار وسبي حريمه وأولاده عند منع الزكاة ، فهذا الذي ينسب عنه أعداء الدين عدم تكفير المعين . قال رحمه الله بعد ذلك : وكفر هؤلاء وإدخالهم في أهل الردّة قد ثبت باتفاق الصحابة المستند إلى الكتاب والسنة ، انتهى كلامه ……
وقال ابن القيم في إغاثة اللهفان في إنكار تعظيم القبور : وقد آل الأمر إلى هؤلاء المشركين أن صنف بعض غلاتهم في ذلك كتاباً سماه : ( مناسك المشاهد ) ولا يخفى أن هذا مفارقة لدين الإسلام ودخول في دين عبادة الأصنام ، انتهى .
وهذا الذي ذكره ابن القيم ، رجل من المصنفين يُقال له ابن المفيد ، فقد رأيت ما فيه بعينه ، فكيف ينكر تكفير المعين .

وأما كلام سائر أتباع الأئمة في التكفير ، فنذكر منه قليلاً من كثير :
 وما زال الكلام للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب .
أما كلام الحنفية : فكلامهم في هذا من أغلظ الكلام ، حتى إنهم يُكفرون المُعيَّن إذا قال مُصيحف أو مُسيجد أو صلى صلاة بلا وضوء ونحو ذلك . 
وقال في النهر الفائق وعلم أن الشيخ قاسماً قال في شرح درر البحار : إن النذر الذي يقع من أكثر العوام بأن يأتي إلى قبر بعض الصلحاء قائلاً ياسيدي فلان إن رُدَّ غائبي أو عوفي مريضي فلك من الذهب أو الفضة أو الشمع أو الزيت كذا باطل إجماعاً لوجوه ، إلى أن قال : ومنها ظن أن الميت يتصرف في الأمر واعتقاد هذا كفر ، إلى أن قال ، وقد ابتلى الناس بذلك لا سيما في مولد أحمد البدوي ، 
انتهى كلامه . 
فانظر إلى تصريحه إن هذا كفر ، مع قوله أنه يقع من أكثر العوام ، وأن أهل العلم قد ابتلوا بما لا قدرة لهم على إزالته . 
وقال القرطبي رحمه الله لما ذكر سماع النقر أو صورته قال : هذا حرام بالإجماع .
وقد رأيت فتوى شيخ الإسلام جمال الملّة أن مستحل هذا كافر ، ولما عُلِم أن حرمته بالإجماع لزم أن يكفر مستحله ، فقد رأيت كلام القرطبي وكلام الشيخ الذي نقل عنه في كفر من استحل السماع والرقص مع كونه دون ما نحن فيه بالإجماع بكثير .
وقال أبو العباس رحمه الله : حدثني ابن الخضيري عن والده الشيخ الخضيري إمام الحنفية في زمانه قال : كان فقهاء بخارى يقولون في ابن سينا كان كافراً ذكياُ ، فهذا إمام الحنفية في زمنه حكى عن فقهاء بخارى جملة كفر ابن سينا وهو رجل معيَّن مصنف يتظاهر بالإسلام .
وأما كلام المالكية : في هذا فهو أكثر من أن يُحصر وقد اشتهر عن فقهائهم سرعة الفتوى والقضاء بقتل الرجل عند الكلمة التي لا يفطن لها أكثر الناس ، وقد ذكر القاضي عياض في آخر كتاب الشفاء من ذلك طرفاً ، ومما ذُكر أن من حلف بغير الله على وجه التعظيم كفر ، وكل هذا دون ما نحن فيه بما لا نسبة بينه وبينه .
وأما كلام الشافعية : فقال صاحب الروضة رحمه الله : أن المسلم في الكلام إذا ذبح للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفر . وقال أيضاً : من شك في كفر طائفة ابن عربي فهو كافر ، وكل هذا دون ما نحن فيه . وقال ابن حجر الهيثمي في شرح الأربعين على حديث ابن عباس : إذا سألت فاسأل الله ، وما معناه إن من دعا غير الله فهو كافر ، وصنف في هذا النوع كتاباً مستقلاً سماه ( الإعلام بقواطع الإسلام ) ذكر فيه أنواعاً كثيرة من الأقوال والأفعال كل واحد منها ذكر أنه يُخرج من الإسلام ويُكفَّر به المُعيَّن ، وغالبه لا يساوي عُشير معشار ما نحن فيه ……
فمن أحسن ما يزيل الإشكال فيها ويزيد المؤمن يقيناً ما جرى من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه والعلماء بعدهم فيمن انتسب إلى الإسلام ، كما ذُكر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث البراء ومعه الراية إلى رجل تزوج امرأة أبيه ليقتله ويأخذ ماله ، ومثل همّه بغزو بني المصطلق لمّا قيل أنهم منعوا الزكاة ، ومثل قتال الصديق وأصحابه لمانعي الزكاة وسبي ذراريهم وغنيمة أموالهم وتسميتهم مرتدين ، ومثل إجماع الصحابة في زمن عمر على تكفير قدامة بن مظعون وأصحابه إن لم يتوبوا لما فهموا من قوله تعالى :  ليس على الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات جُناح فيما طعموا إذا ما اتقوا وءامنوا  ( المائدة : 93 ) حل الخمر لبعض الخواص ، ومثل إجماع الصحابة في زمن عثمان في تكفير أهل المسجد الذين ذكروا كلمة في نبوة مسيلمة مع أنهم لم يتبعوه ، وإنما اختلف الصحابة في قبول توبتهم ، ومثل تحريق علي رضي الله عنه أصحابه لما غلوا فيه ، ومثل إجماع التابعين مع بقية الصحابة على كفر المختار بن أبي عبيد ومن أتبعه مع أنه يدعي أنه يطلب بدم الحسين وأهل البيت ، ومثل إجماع التابعين ومن بعدهم على قتل الجعد بن درهم وهو مشهور بالعلم والدين وهلم جرا ، من وقائع لا تُعد ولا تُحصى .
ولم يقل أحد من الأولين والآخرين لأبي بكر الصديق وغيره كيف تقتل بني حنيفة وهم يقولون لا إله إلا الله ويصلون ويزكون ، وكذلك لم يستشكل أحد تكفير قدامة وأصحابه لو لم يتوبوا وهلم جرا ، إلى زمن بني عبيد القداح الذين ملكوا المغرب ومصر والشام وغيرها مع تظاهرهم بالإسلام وصلاة الجمعة والجماعة ونصب القضاة والمفتين لمّا أظهروا من الأقوال والأفعال ما أظهروا لم يستشكل أحد من أهل العلم والدين قتالهم ولم يتوقفوا فيه وهم زمن ابن الجوزي والموفق ، وصنف ابن الجوزي كتاباً لما أخذت مصر منهم سماه ( النصر على فتح مصر ) . 
ولم يسمع أحد من الأولين والآخرين أن أحداً أنكر شيئاً من ذلك أو استشكل لأجل ادعائهم الملة ، أو لأجل قول لا إله إلا الله أو لأجل إظهار شيء من أركان الإسلام إلا ما سمعناه من هؤلاء الملاعين  في هذه الأزمان من إقرارهم إن هذا هو الشرك ، ولكن من فعله أو حسنه أو كان مع أهله أو ذم التوحيد أو حارب أهله لأجله أو أبغضهم لأجله إنه لا يكفر ، لأنه يقول لا إله إلا الله أو لأنه يؤدي أركان الإسلام الخمسة ، ويستدلون بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سماها الإسلام ، هذا لم يُسمع قط إلا من هؤلاء الملحدين الجاهلين الظالمين  ، فإن ظفروا بحرف واحد من أهل العلم أو أحد منهم يستدلون به على قولهم الفاحش الأحمق فليذكروه ، ولكن الأمر كما قال اليمني في قصيدته :
أقاويـل لا تعزى إلى عالم فـلا              تساوي فلسـاً إن رجعت إلى نقـد )  .
ـ وقال الشيخ عبد الله والشيخ إبراهيم أبناء الشيخ عبد اللطيف والشيخ سليمان بن سحمان عليهم رحمة الله : ( وأما قوله : نقول بأن القول كفر ولا نحكم بكفر القائل ، فإطلاق هذا جهل صرف ، لأن هذه العبارة لا تنطبق إلا على المُعيَّن ، ومسألة تكفير المُعيَّن مسألة معروفة إذا قال قولاً يكون القول به كفراً ، فيُقال من قال بهذا القول فهو كافر ، لكن الشخص المُعيَّن إذا قال ذلك لا يُحكم بكفره حتى تقوم عليه الحجة التي يكفر بها تاركها ، وهذا في المسائل الخفية التي قد يخفى دليلها على بعض الناس كما في مسائل القدر والإرجاء ونحو ذلك . 
فما قاله أهل الأهواء فإن بعض أقوالهم تتضمن أموراً كفرية من ردّ أدلة الكتاب والسنة المتواترة ، فيكون القول المتضمن لردّ بعض النصوص كفراً ولا يُحكم على قائله بالكفر لاحتمال وجود مانع كالجهل وعدم العلم بنقض النص أو بدلالته ، فإن الشرائع لا تلزم إلا بعد بلوغها ، ذكر ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه قدس الله روحه في كثير من كتبه ؛ وذكر أيضاً تكفير أُناس من أعيان المتكلمين بعد أن قرر هذه المسائل قال : وهذا إذا كان في المسائل الخفية فقد يُقال بعدم التكفير ، وأما ما يقع منهم في المسائل الظاهرة الجلية أو ما يُعلم من الدين بالضرورة فهذا لا يتوقف في كفر قائله . 
ولا تُجعل هذه الكلمة عكازاً تدفع بها في نحر من كفر البلدة الممتنعة عن توحيد العبادة والصفات بعد بلوغ الحجة ووضوح المحجة )  .  


وقال فضيلة الشيخ علي الخضير :

مسألة : بعد ذكر الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع وأقوال أهل العلم على عدم العذر بالجهل في الشرك الأكبر ، نذكر ما دل عليه القياس في ذلك وهو نوعان قياس الأولى ،وقياس الشبه 
أولا :  قياس الأولى :
1ـ إجماع الصحابة على كفر مسيلمة  وأتباعه بأعيانهم وعدم عذرهم بالجهل لما ادعى أنه شريك للرسول في النبوة ،ووجه القياس عدم عذره في هذه المشاركة فكيف بمن ادعى مشاركة الله في عبادته هو وأتباعه ،هذا من باب أولى. 
2ـ الإجماع على كفر المختار الثقفي وأتباعه  لما ادعى المشاركة في النبوة ، كما قلنا في مسيلمة وأتباعه ، هذا من باب أولى.
3ـ إجماع الصحابة على عدم عذر مانعي الزكاة بالجهل لأنهم منعوا حقا من حقوق لا إله إلا الله ،فأولى منه من امتنع عن لااله إلا الله التي هي الأصل.
4ـ عدم عذر من نكح امرأة أبيه بالإجماع بالجهل بل لم يُستفسر منه لأن الأمر سيان في ذلك ، لأنه غير ملتزم لحقوق لا إله إلا الله فكيف بلا إله إلا الله. 
ثانيا : قياس الشبه : 
1ـ أجمع السلف على كفر أهل الحلول والاتحاد ، لأنهم ادعوا أن الله قد حل في بعض خلقه تعالى الله عن ذلك ،فكذلك يشبهه من ادعى أن الألوهية حلت في الصالحين فعبدهم. 
2ـ إجماع السلف على كفر المشبهة الذين شبهوا الله بخلفه في الأسماء أو الصفات فمثله من شبه أحدا من خلق الله بالله في وصف الألوهية له فعبده من دون الله. 
3ـ إجماع السلف على كفر الجهمية المعطلة وكفر القدرية منكري ومعطلي صفة العلم لله فيشبهه من عطل صفة الألوهية عن الله وأعطاها بعض خلق الله .
4ـ قياسه قياس شبة على من استهزاء بالله فانه بالإجماع كافر ولا يعذر بجهله والمشرك بإشراكه مستهزئ بالله كما قال السلف قال تعالى ( وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين) 
مسألة :في اللوازم باطلة :
 يلزم على القول بالعذر بالجهل في الشرك الأكبر لوازم باطلة منها 
ـ يلزم إعذار جهلة اليهود والنصارى وعوامهم ،وهذا خلاف الإجماع. 
ـ يلزم إعذار أهل الفترات أو بعضهم لجهلهم وهذا خلاف الإجماع.  
ـ يلزم إعذار جهلة المنافقين وعوامهم وهذا خلاف إجماع السلف.
 ـ يلزم إعذار كل من أنكر ربوبية الله جهلا وهذا خلاف إجماع السلف.
ـ يلزم إعذار من أنكر علم الله جهلا أو تأويلا ، وهذا خلاف إجماع السلف. 
ـ يلزم إعذار من عطل أسماء الله أو صفاته كالجهمية وهذا خلاف إجماع السلف. 
ـ يلزم على هذا القول أن الحجة لم تقم على أحد من هذه الأمة لا بالرسول ولا بالقرآن .

قال الشيخ ابن سحمان في توضيح بطلان اللوازم السابقة قال في كتابه كشف الشبهتين (فإن المنع من التكفير والتأثيم بالخطأ في هذا كله (أي الشرك الأكبر ) رد على من كفر معطلة الذات ومعطلة الربوبية ومعطلة الأسماء والصفات ومعطلة إفراده تعالى بالإلهية والقائلين بأن الله لا يعلم الكائنات قبل كونها كغلاة القدرية ومن قال بإسناد الحوادث إلى الكواكب العلوية ومن قال بالأصلين النور والظلمة ، فإن من التزم هذا كله فهو أكفر وأضل من اليهود والنصارى .اهـ

----------


## البحث العلمي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا البحث القيم 
لقد الزم الله سبحانه و تعالى أمة الاسلام بعقيدة الولاء و  البراء و بتكفير الكافر ولا أظن الامر بهذا التعقيد لان الجميع مكلف بفهم العقيدة الصحيحة سواء كان عالما او عاميا 
ولم نسمع عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم شيء يخالف ذلك 
فلا ريب ان اعرضنا عن هديهم أن نضل في متاهات لا مخرج منها هي أشبح بتعقيدات بني اسرائيل في قصة البقرة 
فمثلا  كلنا نعرف ان من سب الله عز وجل يكفر فهل في كل مرة يفعل ذلك انسان يتحتم علينا ان نذهب للعالم او المفتي حتى نقول له ما حكم فلان لان الاول كان شكله كذا ( طويل شعره قصير اسمر ...) اما الثاني ( قصير اشقر ابيض ....) والاول قالها و هو واقف و الثاني كان جالس 
ام الاول له علاقة مع السلطان و الثاني من اراذل القوم ؟ و غير ذلك

 ولكن الفعل واحد وهو الكفر مهما كان فاعله 
والله كثر فينا السؤال ولا افهم السبب في ذلك

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله

أما بعد

فقد جائنا الأخ أبو موسى بكلام طويل فيه من الخير الكثير لكنه خارج الموضوع

فنحن نتكلم عمن يحق له تكفير المعين ؟؟؟؟

و الكلام الذي نقله الأخ يتكلم عن  " هل يجوز تعيين إنسان بعينه بالكفر إذا ارتكب شيئاً من المكفرات ؟ "


فظاهر الفارق بين الموضوعين

هذه واحدة


الأخرى أن الكلام الذي نقله به من المغالطات ما لست بصدد تبيينها لكونه خارج الموضوع

لكني فقط أحببت أن أعلق على شيئ واحد و هو نقله :




> ومثل إجماع الصحابة في زمن عمر على تكفير قدامة بن مظعون وأصحابه إن لم يتوبوا لما فهموا من قوله تعالى :  ليس على الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات جُناح فيما طعموا إذا ما اتقوا وءامنوا ( المائدة : 93 ) حل الخمر لبعض الخواص ،



فقد قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى (7/609)



> وأما الفرائض الأربع فإذا جحد وجوب شيء منها بعد بلوغ الحجة فهو كافر وكذلك من جحد تحريم شيء من المحرمات الظاهرة المتواتر تحريمها كالفواحش والظلم والكذب والخمر ونحو ذلك وأما من لم تقم عليه الحجة مثل أن يكون حديث عهد بالاسلام أو نشأ ببادية بعيدة لم تبلغه فيها شرائع الاسلام ونحو ذلك أو غلط فظن أن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات يستثنون من تحريم الخمر كما غلط فى ذلك الذين استتابهم عمر وأمثال ذلك فإنهم يستتابون وتقام الحجة عليهم فإن اصروا كفروا حينئذ ولا يحكم بكفرهم قبل ذلك كما لم يحكم الصحابة بكفر قدامة بن مظعون وأصحابه لما غلطوا فيما غلطوا فيه من التأويل


أخيرا فإني أرجو ألا نحيد عن لب الموضوع

و أرجو إجابة هذين السؤالين قبل الخوض فيه

هل الحكم بكفر المعين من الإفتاء في دين الله ؟؟؟؟
و هل يحق للعامي أو طالب العلم المبتدئ أن يفتي في دين الله ؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو موسى

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله
أما بعد

أولا :
الكلام الذي نقلته ليس خارج الموضوع

فقد ذكر العلماء أن من أشرك بالله فهو مشرك ولم يستثنوا إلا المكره
والجاهل والمتأول ووو ليسوا معذورون فيجب البراءة ممن يقع في الشرك إلا من كان مكرها
وهذا من أصل دين الإسلام وليس من خصوصات العلماء

قال الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى معرِّفاً الإسلام بقوله : ( أصل دين الإسلام ، وقاعدته : أمران ؛ الأول : الأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، والتحريض على ذلك ، والموالاة فيه ، وتكفير  من تركه . الثاني : الإنذار عن الشرك في عبادة الله ، والتغليظ في ذلك ، والمعاداة فيه ، وتكفير من فعله )  
ـ قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن آل الشيخ ( وقال عنه عليه السلام: (وأعتزلكم و ما تدعون من دون الله) [مريم: 48] فيجب: اعتزال الشرك، وأهله، بالبراءة منهما، كما صرح به في قوله تعالى: ( قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برآء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبدا حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده) [الممتحنة: 4] والذين معه هم : الرسل، كما ذكره ابن جرير. وهذه الآية : تتضمن جميع ما ذكره ، شيخنا رحمه الله، من التحريض على التوحيد، ونفي الشرك، والموالاة لأهل التوحيد، وتكفير من تركه، بفعل الشرك المنافى له، فإن من فعل الشرك، فقد ترك التوحيد، فإنهما ضدان لا يجتمعان، فمتى وجد الشرك، انتفى التوحيد. وقد قال تعالى، في حال من أشرك: (وجعل لله أندادا ليضل عن سبيله قل تمتع بكفرك قليلا إنك من أصحاب النار) [الزمر: 8] فكفره تعالى: باتخاذ الأنداد، وهم الشركاء في العبادة، وأمثال هذه الآيات كثيرة، فلا يكون موحدا، إلا بنفي الشرك، والبراءة منه، وتكفير من فعله.) .

ثانيا :
ليس في ما نقلته ما يدل أن قدامة بن مظعون وأصحابه كفروا وإنما ذكرت :

ومثل إجماع الصحابة في زمن عمر على تكفير قدامة بن مظعون وأصحابه إن لم يتوبوا لما فهموا من قوله تعالى :  ليس على الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات جُناح فيما طعموا إذا ما اتقوا وءامنوا ( المائدة : 93 ) حل الخمر لبعض الخواص 

وهو نفس كلام شيخ الإسلام الذي ذكرته

ثالثا :

وللإجابة عن أسئلتك
 فأقول بعون الله : نعم الحكم بكفر المعين من الإفتاء في دين الله
 ويحق للعامي أو طالب العلم المبتدئ أن يفتي في دين الله 

أرأيت لو سألك رجل هل الصلوات الخمسة واجبة ؟
هل سوف تقول له : اذهب إلى العالم الفلاني؟؟؟؟؟؟

واعلم أن البراءة ممن يشرك بالله أهم وآكد من فعل الصلوات فإن المرء لا يكون مسلما إلا بالبراءة
من المشركين 
قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن رحمه الله : ( وأجمع العلماء سلفاً وخلفاً ؛ من الصحابة والتابعين ، والأئمة ، وجميع أهل السنة : أن المرء لا يكون مسلماً إلاَّ بالتجرُّد من الشرك الأكبر ، والبراءة منه وممن فعله )  .
وقال شيخ الإسلام :
( فإن المسلمين متفقون على ما علموه بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام أن العبد لا يجوز له أن يعبد، ولا يدعو ولا يستغيث، ولا يتوكل إلا على الله، وأن من عبد ملكا مقربا أو نبيا مرسلا أو دعاه أو استغاث به فهو مشرك ) .
و قال رحمه الله (( فإن أهل الملل متفقون على أن الرسل جميعهم نهوا عن عبادة الأصنام ، و كفروا من يفعل ذلك ، و أن المؤمن لا يكون مؤمنا حتى يتبرأ من عبادة الأصنام ، و كل معبود سوى الله ، كما قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاء أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ‏}‏ ‏[‏الممتحنة‏:‏ 4‏]‏‏.‏ 
وقال الخليل‏:‏ ‏{‏قَالَ أَفَرَأَيْتُم مَّا كُنتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمُ الْأَقْدَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ عَدُوٌّ لِّي إِلَّا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ‏}  ‏‏[‏الشعراء‏:‏ 75‏:‏ 77‏]‏، وقال الخليل لأَبيِهِ وقومه ‏{‏وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّنِي بَرَاء مِّمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي فَإِنَّهُ سَيَهْدِينِ‏}‏ ‏[‏الزخرف‏:‏ 26، 27‏]‏، وقال الخليل ـ وهو إمام الحنفاء الذي جعل الله في ذريته النبوة والكتاب واتفق أهل الملل على تعظيمه لقوله -‏:‏ ‏{‏فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَـذَا رَبِّي هَـذَآ أَكْبَرُ فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا أَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ  }‏ ‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏ 78، 79‏]‏‏.‏ 
وهذا أكثر وأظهر، عند أهل الملل من اليهود، والنصارى ـ فضلا عن المسلمين ـ من أن يحتاج أن يستشهد عليه بنص خاص، ) .
و قال رحمه الله ( و ذلك أنه علم بالاضطرار‏:‏ أن الرسل كانوا يجعلون ما عبده المشركون غير الله ، و يجعلون عابده عابدًا لغير الله ، مشركا بالله عادلا به ، جاعلا له ندًا ، فإنهم دعوا الخلق إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، و هذا هو دين الله ، الذي أنزل به كتبه ، و أرسل به رسله ، و هو الإسلام العام ، الذي لا يقبل الله من الأولين والأخرين غيره ، و لا يغفر لمن تركه بعد بلاغ الرسالة ، كما قال‏:‏ ‏{‏إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاء‏}‏ ‏[‏النساء‏:‏48‏]‏‏ .‏ ) . 
فالحكم على من وقع في الشرك الأكبر بأنه مشرك خارج من الإسلام أمر معلوم بالإضطرار من دين الإسلام وليس من خصائص العلماء


أما في المسائل الخفية فالذي أراه أن العامي قد يحتاج إلى الرجوع إلى العلماء

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو محمد التونسي

إخوتي في الله لعل أفيدكم بهذه الرسالة للشيخ أبو بصير الطرطوسي

التكفير حكم الله، فأين تذهبون؟!
الكاتب: أبو بصير الطرطوسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده. 

وبعد... 

فقد تنادى مشايخ الإرجاء والإرجاف في عمَّان - الحلبي، والهلالي، ونصر - الذين آثروا إلا أن يدخلوا في عبادة العِجل، ونصرته، وموالاته، والثناء عليه، والدعاء له؛ أن المشكلة الكبرى، ومشكلة المشاكل التي تواجه البلاد وحكامها، تكمن في ظاهرة التكفير والتكفيريين، وإذا أراد الحكام الخروج من هذه المشكلة الكبيرة، وأن يعيشوا في سلامة وهناء، لا بد من أن تجتمع كلمتهم على محاربة التكفير، ومبدأ التكفير، وكل من يحمل عقيدة التكفير، هذا التكفير الذي طالما قد جندوا أنفسهم وأقلامهم لمحاربته ومحاربة أهله - كما زعموا – 

وكأن الأمة خلت من المشاكل، وهي لا تعاني إلا من مشكلة التكفير، وهؤلاء التكفيريين! 

وبالفعل فقد لامس نداء بلاعِمَةِ عمَّان هؤلاء، هوى العجول من طواغيت الحكم، مما حمل الآخرين على أن يوصوا حكوماتهم بمحاربة ثقافة التكفير، ومبدأ وعقيدة التكفير، ويجعلوا ذلك من أولويات أعمالهم ومهامهم. 

وقد تمادى بعضهم بأن أوصى البلاعمة من أوليائهم؛ بأن يصدروا حكم الكفر في شباب التوحيد والجهاد، وكل من يحمل عقيدة التكفير، وأن يخرجوهم من ملة الإسلام! 

ولهؤلاء العجول من الطواغيت ومن دخل في موالاتهم ونصرتهم من البلاعمة، نقول: 

ثقافة التكفير، وعقيدة التكفير، عقيدة قرآنية نبوية، قد دلت عليها مئات النصوص من الكتاب والسنة. 

وقد تأملت كلمة "كفر" ومشتقاتها فوجدتها قد وردت في أكثر من ثلاثمائة موضع وآية من كتاب الله تعالى، فأين تذهبون بهذه الآيات، وما دلت عليه؟! 

فأنتم إذ تحاربون ثقافة وعقيدة التكفير؛ تحاربون الله ورسوله، وتحاربون الكتاب والسنة، وأنتم تعلمون! 

ونقول كذلك: 

علام تستسيغون أن يوصف من يقع في الزنى بأنه زانٍ، ومن يقع في السرقة بأنه سارق، ومن يقع في الربى بأنه مرابٍ، بينما من يقع في الكفر البواح الذي لا يحتمل صرفاً ولا تأويلاً، لا تريدون أن يُسمى كافراً؟! 

فإن كنتم صادقين في أنكم لا تريدون أن تَكفُروا، ولا أن يكفركم أحد، ولا يخوض فيكم الخائضون؛ فاعتزلوا الكفر، ولا تقترفوه، وتبرؤوا منه، وادخلوا في السلم كافّة، أمَّا أنكم تمارسون - وبكل وقاحة - جميع أنواع الكفر البواح، وتجاهرون العداء لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين، وتنصرون أعداء الأمة على الأمة، وتشيعون الفواحش في الذين آمنوا لتفتنوهم عن دينهم، ثم مع ذلك لا تريدون من أحدٍ أن يكفركم، ولا أن يقترب منكم بسوء، فهذا غير ممكن شرعاً ولا عقلاً، والملام حينئذٍ أنتم لا الذين يكفرونكم ويحملون عليكم حكم الله الذي تستحقونه! 

ونقول كذلك: 

الحكم على الأشياء تحسيناً وتقبيحاً، مرده إلى الله تعالى وحده لا لأحدٍ سواه؛ فمن حكم الله تعالى عليه بالكفر لوصف وقع فيه، نحكم عليه بالكفر ولا بد، ومن حكم عليه بالفسوق والظلم - لوصف وقع فيه - نحكم عليه بما حكم الله عليه ولا نتجاوز، فالمسلم يدور مع حكم الله حيثما دار، وليس له غير ذلك. 

وبالتالي من يقع في الكفر البواح الذي لا يحتمل صرفاً ولا تأويلاً، لا بد من تكفيره عملاً بحكم الله تعالى، فمن أبى أن يكفره فقد رد حكم الله فيه، ووصف الكفر بالإيمان، والكافر بالمسلم المؤمن، وهذا بحد ذاته كفر كما نص على ذلك أهل العلم. 

فمن نواقض الإسلام المتفق عليها والتي ذكرها الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله من جملة نواقض الإسلام العشرة: (من لم يكفر المشركين أو يشك في كفرهم، أو صحح مذهبهم كفَرَ إجماعاً). 

ونقول كذلك: 

عقيدة التكفير وعقيدة الولاء والبراء في الله عقيدتان متلازمتان كل منهما تؤدي للأخرى، وانتفاء إحداهما مؤداه ولا بد إلى انتفاء الأخرى؛ فمن لوازم العمل بعقيدة الولاء والبراء تكفير من يستحق التكفير؛ وإلا كيف تتبرأ من الكافر وكفره وأنت لا تعرف كفره ولا تحكم عليه بالكفر، وكيف تخص المؤمنين المسلمين بالموالاة، وأنت لا تميزهم عن غيرهم من الكافرين والمشركين. 

وكذلك من لا يكفر الكافرين المشركين لا يكون قد حقق البراء المطلوب شرعاً؛ إذ التكفير صورة من صور البراء، كما قال تعالى: {قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ} [الممتحنة: 4]، وقال تعالى: {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ.ل   أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ} [الكافرون: 1 - 2]. 

وبالتالي فإن من يُحارب عقيدة التكفير في الأمة فهو لزاماً يُحارب فيها عقيدة الولاء والبراء، وعقيدة الجهاد، وأمة بلا ولاء ولا براء ولا جهاد، سهلة المنال والإذلال! 

ونقول كذلك: 

نهيتم عن التكفير الحق، ووقعتم في التكفير الباطل؛ نهيتم عن تكفير العجول من طواغيت الحكم والكفر والظلم، وكفرتم شباب التوحيد والجهاد تزلفاً للطواغيت. 

الأمثلة على ذلك أكثر من أن تُحصر، كان من آخرها ما قاله الحلبي - قرة عيون الطواغيت - في خطبته العصماء في مسجد الهاشمية، ونشرها في الأمصار فرحاً بما قال فيها، والتي عنون لها بعنوان "الخطبة السلفية في سحق التكفيرية"! حيث قال: (ولكون أولئك السفهاء المارقين جاهلين ظناَّنين شكَّاكين؛ القوا بسواد قلوبهم على أطراف ألسنتهم، فصاروا يرمون عموم الأمة بالضلال الكبير، وحكامها بالكفر والتكفير... وهذه والله كلمات لو عُكست على أولئك الجهلة ما وجدت لهم بدلاً) اهـ. 

فهو إذ غاظه تكفير العجول التي تُعبد من دون الله، فلا يتردد من تكفير أهل التوحيد الذين يصدعون بكفر الطواغيت الظالمين! 

يكفرون أهل التوحيد ودعاته، ويتركون... بل ويذودون عن الطواغيت والعجول التي تُعبد من دون الله! 

ما ظلمناهم لما قلنا عن بلاعمة العصر هؤلاء؛ مرجئة على الطواغيت، خوارج غلاة أشداء على الدعاة الموحدين! 

ويقول قرينه الهلالي في خطبة مماثلة منشورة معلومة: (نعم نبهنا وتنبهنا ولا زلنا ننبه على خطورة الفكر التكفيري، هؤلاء يكفرون المجتمع بقده وقديده، يكفرون الأمة حكاماً ومحكومين، دولاً وشعوباً يكفرونها، يأتون إلى آيات من كتاب الله نزلت في المشركين، ويطبقونها على المسلمين، وأخطر ما عندهم هذا الأمر، هؤلاء يأتون مثلاً على قول الله تبارك وتعالى: {وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ}، فيقولون: إن حكام الدول الإسلامية يطبقون الدستور البريطاني، يطبقون الدستور الأمريكي فهم كفار، هكذا ضرب كلام دون فقه لهذه الآية ودون تدبر لمعناها، هذه الآية يا أخوة الإيمان نزلت في اليهود والنصارى؛ آيات المائدة الثلاث، هؤلاء الخوارج وأذنابهم وأتباعهم هم شر الخليقة... ولذلك لا زلنا نرد عليهم، ولا زلنا نناظرهم ونبين لهم أن مجرد الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ليس كفراً ينقل من الملة وإنما يكون كفراً ينقل من الملة بالاستحلال، والاستحلال أمر قلبي لا يعلمه إلا الله...) اهـ. 

تأمل كيف حصر كفر الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله بالاستحلال، والاستحلال - على قوله - أمر قلبي لا يعلمه إلا الله، وما دام الاستحلال أمر قلبي لا يعلمه إلا الله، فهذا معناه أنك لا تستطيع أن تكفر حاكماً على وجه الأرض مهما كان معرضاً عن حكم الله تعالى، مستحلاً للحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، ومحارباً له..؟! 

وبعد كل ذلك يأتي من المغفلين من يجادل عن هؤلاء البلاعمة؛ بأنهم ليسوا من المرجئة، وأنهم من الدعاة إلى السنة والسلفية! 

أما قوله عن دعاة وشباب التوحيد والجهاد؛ بأنهم يكفرون المجتمعات والشعوب! 

فهذا عين الكذب والظلم، وما حمله على إقحام هذا الافتراء والكذب إلا لكي يبرر دفاعه عن أوليائه من طواغيت الحكم والكفر والظلم، إذ لو اقتصر كلامه عن مخالفيه بأنهم يكفرون طواغيت الحكم وأنظمتهم الكافرة المرتدة وحسب، لما وجد لحديثه رواجاً ولا قبولاً لدى مستمعيه، ولوجد منهم معارضة وإنكاراً لا يقوى على مواجهته ولا رده! 

ونقول كذلك: 

الذي غاظهم ويُغيظهم من التكفير حديث عبادة بن الصامت المتفق عليه، قال: (دعانا النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فبايعناه، فيما أخذ علينا... أن لا ننازع الأمرَ أهله، إلا أن تروا كفراً بواحاً عندكم من الله فيه برهان). 

وعملاً بهذا الحديث - وغيره من النصوص الشرعية - أجمع أهل العلم أن الحاكم إذا طرأ عليه الكفر البواح، ووقع في الردة، وجب على الأمة إقالته والخروج عليه، ونزع الطاعة منه. 

فمشكلة العجول وبلاعمتهم في حقيقتها مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أوجب على أمته الخروج على طواغيت الحكم إذا ما رُئي منهم الكفر البواح، وليس مع التكفير والتكفيريين، وقوم خصمهم النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أنَّى لهم أن يُفلحوا! 

ونقول كذلك: 

ما تقدم ذكره لا يعني أننا نقر ونبارك الغلو في التكفير، فالغلو في التكفير شيء، والتكفير شيء آخر؛ فالتكفير حكم الله ومن شرع الله تعالى، بينما الغلو في التكفير خلق مذموم ومرفوض وهو أخو التفريط والتجهم والإرجاء! 

ونحن - بفضل الله تعالى وحده - حرب على الغلو والغلاة، كما أننا حرب على التجهم والإرجاء والتفريط وأهله، وكلاهما شر على الأمة، حذرنا - ولا نزال نحذر - منهما ومن مسالكهما، وطريقتهما الملتوية الخبيثة. 

فالحمد لله وحده الذي هدانا للمنهج الوسط من غير إفراط ولا تفريط، ومن غير غلو ولا جفاء، ولا إرجاء! 


وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين


25/10/1426 هـ

----------


## أبو محمد التونسي

وهذه فتوى للشيخ الأسير ناصر الفهد فك الله أسره

ضوابط تكفير المعين
المفتي: ناصر بن حمد الفهد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 

شيخنا الفاضل؛ 

ماهي ضوابط التكفير؟ ومن له الحق في تكفير المعين؟ وهل للعامة الحق في تكفير الأعيان كمن يسب الرسول أو يوالي الكفار سواء كان جاهلا أو عالما؟ وما رأيك فيمن يتحرج من تكفير الأعيان ويحذر من ذلك؟ وما رأيك فيمن يطالب بالحوار والمجادلة بالتي هي أحسن؟ 

اعانك الله ووفقك وسدد خطاك وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك. 



* * *
الجواب: 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. 

وبعد؛ 

فإن الكلام على ضوابط التكفير له تفصيلات طويلة، ولكني أوجز لك ذلك. 

فمن أهم ضوابط التكفير ثلاثة أمور: 

الأول: أن يثبت الدليل على السبب المكفر. 

والثاني: أن يكون فعل الشخص لهذا السبب المكفر ظاهراً لا احتمال فيه. 

والثالث: انتفاء الموانع، وهي أربعة: الإكراه، والجهل، والتأويل، والخطأ. 

وكل مانع من هذه الموانع له تفصيل. 

وكل من لديه علم بمسألة فله أن يحكم فيها، حتى لو كان من العامة، وذلك مثل الذي يعلم أن تارك الصلاة كافر ثم يرى من لا يصلي فله أن يكفره، ومثل الذي يسمع من يستهزيء بالدين، ونحو ذلك. 

وأما تكفير الأعيان: 

فاعلم بارك الله فيك أن مذهب الإرجاء في عصرنا هذا توغل عند من ينتسبون إلى السلفية، فصاروا على قسمين: 

القسم الأول: من يقول بلسان حاله أو مقاله؛ لا يوجد أقوال أو أعمال مكفرة، بل مرد ذلك كله إلى الاعتقاد. 

والقسم الثاني: من يقر بوجود أقوال وأعمال مكفرة، ولكن لا يوجد عنده كفار. 

ولا شك أن المذهبين باطلين، والأول أبطل من الثاني، والمتأمل في سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه والأئمة يعلم بطلان هذه المذاهب. 

فإن أول ما قام به الصحابة بعد موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ هو تكفير أمة من الناس ومقاتلتهم، وأشهر ما انتشر عن السلف هو تكفيرهم للجهمية ورؤوس الجهمية كالجهم والجعد وبشر المريسي وابن أبي دؤاد وغيرهم. 

وأشهر ما ألب به المبتدعة على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله هو تكفيره لمن يعتقدون أنهم من الأولياء، كابن عربي وابن الفارض والتلمساني والقونوي وغيرهم. 

وأشهر ما نقم على شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب هي مسألة تكفيره لعباد القبور ونحوهم. 

وقد قال الشيخ محمد في رسالته الثالثة من رسائله الشخصية: (إذا كانوا أكثر من عشرين سنة يقرون ليلا ونهاراً سراً وجهاراً أن التوحيد الذي أظهر هذا الرجل هو دين الله ورسوله لكن الناس لا يطيعوننا، وأن الذي أنكره هو الشرك وهو صادق في إنكاره، ولكن لو يسلم من التكفير والقتال كان على حق). 

وقال في رسالته التاسعة والعشرين: (وعرفتم أنهم يقولون لو يترك أهل العارض التكفير والقتال كانوا على دين الله ورسوله). 

وقال في رسالته الثامنة والثلاثين: (ولكنهم يجادلونكم اليوم بشبهة واحدة فاصغوا لجوابها، وذلك أنهم يقولون كل هذا حق نشهد أنه دين الله ورسوله إلا التكفير والقتال، والعجب ممن يخفى عليه جواب هذا إذا أقروا أن هذا دين الله ورسوله كيف لا يكفر من أنكره وقتل من أمر به وحبسهم؟ كيف لا يكفر من أمر بحبسهم؟ كيف لا يكفر من جاء إلى أهل الشرك يحثهم على لزوم دينهم وتزيينه لهم ويحثهم على قتل الموحدين وأخذ مالهم؟ كيف لا يكفر وهو يشهد أن الذي يحث عليه أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنكره؟ ونهى عنه وسماه الشرك بالله ويشهد أن الذي يبغضه ويبغض أهله ويأمر المشركين بقتلهم هو دين الله ورسوله، واعلموا أن الأدلة على تكفير المسلم الصالح إذا أشرك بالله، أو صار مع المشركين على الموحدين ولو لم يشرك أكثر من أن تحصر من كلام الله وكلام رسوله وكلام أهل العلم كلهم).

----------


## أبو عـمـر

أبو موسى ،،
جزاك الله خيراً ... فقد وضحت وشملت المسألة
فمن عرف أصل دينه ... عرف أن تكفير من تلبس بالشرك من أصل الدين ...
وأصل الدين مكلف به كل إنسان وليس مقصور على العالم والمفتي ..

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

> ويحق للعامي أو طالب العلم المبتدئ أن يفتي في دين الله





> أما في المسائل الخفية فالذي أراه أن العامي قد يحتاج إلى الرجوع إلى العلماء


أكتفي منك أخي الحبيب بهاتين الكلمتين العظيمتين

و أعود لأذكرك بكلام شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم رحمه الله




> فَإِنْ أَجَازَ الْفَتْوَى لِمَنْ جَهِلَ الْأَصْلَ وَالْمَعْنَى لِحِفْظِهِ الْفُرُوعَ لَزِمَهُ أَنْ يُجِيزَهُ لِلْعَامَّةِ ، وَكَفَى بِهَذَا جَهْلًا وَرَدًّا لِلْقُرْآنِ

----------


## أبو موسى

من فضلك ياأبا يحيى أجب على الأسئلة الآتية :

هل تكفير المعين من اليهود من الإفتاء في دين الله؟؟؟؟
و هل يحق للعامي أو طالب العلم المبتدئ أن يفتي في دين الله ؟؟؟؟
و هل يحق للعامي أو طالب العلم المبتدئ أن يفتي بوجوب الصلوات الخمس أو صيام رمضان؟ 
وهل فعل الصلوات أوجب من البراءة من ممن يشرك بالله وإن كان ينتسب إلى الإسلام؟

----------


## أبو عـمـر

أبو يحيى بن يحيى ...
-إقرأ قول الله تعالى :-"‏قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاء أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ" 
اترى معي من المخاطب بالاية الكريمة ؟؟(هل العالم والمفتي ؟ )
 وهل رأيت كيف تكون البراءة من العابد قبل المعبود "إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ "؟ أم أنك ترى أن هذه البراءة مطالب بها العلماء والأئمة لأن بها تكفير للمعين ؟

-وتأمل كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في شرح حديث رسول الله : " من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله حرم ماله ودمه وحسابه على الله عز وجل "
[ هذا من أعظم ما يبين معنى لا إله إلا الله ، فإنه لم يجعل التلفظ بها عاصما ً للدم والمال ، بل ولا معرفة معناها مع لفظها بل ولا الإقرار بذلك ، بل ولا كونه لا يدعو إلا الله وحده لا شريك له بل لا يحرم ماله ودمه حتى يضيف إلى ذلك الكفر بما يعبد من دون الله فإن شك أوتوقف لم يحرم ماله ودمه ]

- إعلم رحمك الله تعالى أن أول ما فرض الله على ابن آدم الكفر بالطاغوت والإيمان بالله . والدليل قوله تعالى : {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ} .
فأما صفة الكفر بالطاغوت فأن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها وتبغضها وتكفّر أهلها وتعاديهم .

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

> من فضلك ياأبا يحيى أجب على الأسئلة الآتية :
> هل تكفير المعين من اليهود من الإفتاء في دين الله؟؟؟؟
> و هل يحق للعامي أو طالب العلم المبتدئ أن يفتي في دين الله ؟؟؟؟
> و هل يحق للعامي أو طالب العلم المبتدئ أن يفتي بوجوب الصلوات الخمس أو صيام رمضان؟ 
> وهل فعل الصلوات أوجب من البراءة من ممن يشرك بالله وإن كان ينتسب إلى الإسلام؟


*أخي الحبيب

فارق كبير
بين أن تذكر حكم الله في مسألة عامة
و بين أن تنزل هذا الحكم على واقعة معينة


قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في الإعلام (1/87)*




> ولا يتمكن المفتي ولا الحاكم من الفتوى والحكم بالحق إلا بنوعين من الفهم أحدهما فهم الواقع والفقه فيه واستنباط علم حقيقة ما وقع بالقرائن والأمارات والعلامات حتى يحيط به علما والنوع الثاني فهم الواجب في الواقع وهو فهم حكم الله الذي حكم به في كتابه أو على لسان رسوله في هذا الواقع ثم يطبق أحدهما على الآخر فمن بذل جهده واستفرغ وسعه في ذلك لم يعدم أجرين أو أجر فالعالم من يتوصل بمعرفة الواقع والتفقه فيه إلى معرفة حكم الله ورسوله




*فهل العامي عنده هذان النوعان من الفهم ؟؟؟

اللهم ارزقنا الفهم

أما بخصوص كلامك عن اليهود 

فالقول أن فلانا اليهودي كافر هو قول بالأصل لا جدال في هذا

أما القول بأن فلانا الذي ثبت إسلامه بيقين قد كفر فهذا حكم بهدم الأصل الذي هو الإسلام

أفتجعل هذه كتلك ؟؟؟؟

إن هذا و الله لفي القياس بديع !!!!*

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

للربط!

----------


## محمود الناصري

متابع

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> الرجاء إيراد النصوص التي فهمت منها هذا الفهم  من الرسالتين اللتين تنصح بقراءتهما
> وأنا اقطع بأنك في واد وكلام ائمة الدعوة في واد أخر .


في الرابط التالي الرسالتين  المذكورتين ...
http://alukah.net/majles/showthread....853#post110853

هل لكَ أن تقرأهم ...

----------


## أبويحيى بن يحيى

> للربط!


مازلنا مربوطين في الانتظار

( ابتسامة )

----------


## ابو القعقاع

في البداية أشكر الأخوة المشاركين .أقول هذا يعود إلى نوع المسألة فإذا كانت المسألة من المسائل المعلومة من الدين بالضرورة بحيث لايجهلها مثله أعني العامي ففي هذه الحالة يجوز له أن يكفر من وقع في هذا الناقض أوغيره من النواقض المعلومة من الدين 
((قال شيخ الأسلام :هذا إذا كان في المقالات الخفية فقد يقال أنه فيها مخطئ ضال لم تقم عليه الحجة التي يكفرصاحبها لكن ذلك يقع في طوائف منهم في الأمورالظاهرة التي تعلم العامة والخاصة من المسلمين أنها من دين المسلمين بل اليهود والنصارى يعلمون أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث بهاوكفرمخالفها .ثم مثل لذلك رحمه الله فقال.مثل أمره بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ونهيه عن عبادة أحدسوى الله ومثل معاداة اليهود والنصارى ومثل تحريم الربا ......الخ ))وهذا النص فيه دلا لة واضحة على أن المسائل المعلومة من الدين لا يشترط في تكفير تاركها أن يكون المكفر عالما. فما دام أن اليهود والنصارى يعلمون حكمها فمن باب أولى المسلم وباالتالي فهذا النص من شيخ الأسلام فيه دلالة واضحة على أن العامي يحق له إجراء حكم التكفيربناء على نوع المسألة فإذاكانت معلومة من الدين بالضرورة فمن تعبده لله إجراء هذا الحكم على مرتكب هذا الكفر وأذا كانت من المسائل الخفية فيرجع فيها إلى العلماء وهذا الذي عناه الشيخ الخضيرحفظه الله وعجل بفك أسره وأظن كذلك أنه الذي عناه الأئمة النجديين وغيرهم من أهل العلم والعلم عند الله

----------


## المغيرة

> *أخي الحبيب
> فارق كبير
> بين أن تذكر حكم الله في مسألة عامة
> و بين أن تنزل هذا الحكم على واقعة معينة
> قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في الإعلام (1/87)*
> 
> *فهل العامي عنده هذان النوعان من الفهم ؟؟؟
> اللهم ارزقنا الفهم
> أما بخصوص كلامك عن اليهود 
> ...


السلام عليكم :من الذي ثبت اسلامه بيقين؟ وهو الكفر بالطاغوت والايمان بالله.وهل يدخل المرء الاسلام بمجرد نطقه بالشهادة؟ ام لابد من ان يعلم معناها وهو اعتقاد بطلان عبادة غير الله واثبات الاولوهية لله وحده؟ والحق انه لايدخل احد الاسلام حتي يعلم معناها ويعمل بمقتضاهافكيف بمن عرف معناها وعمل بمقتضاها يفعل الشرك والكفر جاهلا"؟ ان قلت يدخل المرء الاسلام بمجرد نطقه بالشهادة بدون العلم بها والعمل بها هذا لم يقل به الا من لايعرف الاسلام. وان قلت يدخل المرء الاسلام بالعلم بمعناها والعمل بمقتضاها ووقع منه شرك وكفرفهذا مرتد عن الاسلام فكيف تعذره بجهله؟

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

قال القاضى أبوبكر ابن العربى :
فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرافإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله وينكر ما هو معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام مما أجمعوا عليه إجماعا جليا قطعيا يعرفه كل من المسلمين من غير نظر ولا تأمل كما يأتى بيانه إن شاء الله تعالى ولم يخالف  فى ذلك إلا أهل البدع . أهـ

----------


## المغيرة

> قال القاضى أبوبكر ابن العربى :
> فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرافإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله وينكر ما هو معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام مما أجمعوا عليه إجماعا جليا قطعيا يعرفه كل من المسلمين من غير نظر ولا تأمل كما يأتى بيانه إن شاء الله تعالى ولم يخالف  فى ذلك إلا أهل البدع . أهـ


 يوجد فرق كبير بين الخطاء والجهل فالخطاء بمعني عدم قصد الفعل عذر ولكن قل لي بربك كيف يرتكب المسلم الشرك جهلا"؟اذا لم يعلم ان ما يرتكبه شرك فهو لايعلم لماذا بعث الانبياء ولايعلم معنى لا اله الا الله. الظاهر انت تقصد المشركين الذين لم يعلموا الاسلام بعد فكيف يكون مسلما" من يجهل اصل دينه؟  لقد او جز النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  عندما سئل عن الاسلام  بقوله ( الاسلام ان تعبد الله ولاتشرك به شيئا) فهل هؤلا القبوريون العابدون لغير الله انطبق عليهم وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ وهل يكون مسلما" من يحكم عليهم بالاسلام؟

----------


## المغيرة

العالم يستدل له ولايستدل به اورد استدلالاته بارك الله فيك

----------


## المغيرة

الثابت المتقرر في دين الله تعالى أن الناس فيه قسمان ، من حيث العموم والأجمال , مؤمن وكافر , وثم دينان لا ثالث لهما , من خرج من أحدهما وقع في الأخر يقيناً , وعكس ذلك صحيح , دين الإسلام ودين الكفر والشرك .
قال تعالى هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ  [ التغابن :2 ]    وقال أيضاً :  وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِيناً فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ الْخَاسِرِينَ  [ آل عمران 85 ] 
فالإسلام هو توحيد الله وعبادته وحده,كما تقرر ذلك في أصول الكتاب والسنة المستفيضة بما يغني عن إعادة البيان,ودين الكفر هو الشرك بالله تعالى ونقض توحيده بأي صورة من الصور كانت,فمن دان بتوحيد الله عز وجل ، علمنا يقيناً كونه من المسلمين,ومن نقض هذا التوحيد وتلبس بالشرك علمنا يقيناً أنه ليس مسلماً بل هو على نقيض دين الإسلام،أي أنه على الشرك بالله العظيم.  
هذا برهان ضروري أولي لا ينكره إلا مكابر معاند , فليس بمسلم  إلا من وحد الله تعالى , وكل من لم يوحد الله فهو مشرك ، يستوي في ذلك العالم المعاند والجاهل الضال والمقلد المتبع ومن هو قبل الرسول ومن هو بعده ، ومن بلغته الدعوة ومن لم تبلغه , من حيث الحكم العام الذي يجري في ظاهر الحال , وبه نميز الناس أمام هذا الدين ( الإسلام ) ، أما كونه معذباً يوم القيامة بشركه هذا أو معفو عنه لجهله فهذا أمر آخر وقضية أخرى لها كلام آخر يأتي بأذن الله .
لهذا فإن من عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة المتفق عليها أن من وقع في الشرك الأكبر يُسمى مشركاً بمجرد الفعل والوقوع ولو كان جاهلاً أو مقلداً أو متأولاً أو مخطئاً ، وسواءً بلغته الحجة الرسالية أم لم تبلغه . وهذه هي عقيدة السلف الصالح ، والأدلة عليها كثيرة جداًَ منها : 
الدليل الأول : قال تعالى : وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلَامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ [ التوبة : 6 ]
فهذه الآية المحكمة في دلالتها ، تثبت بوضوح حكم الشرك مع الجهل الشديد  المطبق في وقت اندرست فيه الشرائع وطمست فيه السبل . ففي هذه الآية وصفان لشخص واحد ، هما : الشرك والجهل بالرسالة المحمدية . فالجهل بالرسالة المحمدية لم يمنع من وصف من يرتكب الشرك بأنه مشرك
قال الإمام الطبري :- " يقول - تعالى ذكره - لنبيه : وان استأمنك يا محمد من المشركين الذين أمرتك بقتالهم وقتلهم بعد انسلاخ الأشهر الحرم أحد ليسمع كلام الله منك ، وهو القرآن الذي أنزله الله عليك  فَأَجِرْهُ  .  يقول :-  فأمّنه حتى يسمع كلام الله وتتلوه عليه ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ   يقول :-  ثم رده بعد سماع كلام الله إن هو أبى أن يسلم ولم يتعظ بما تتلوه عليه من كلام الله فيؤمن ، إلى مأمنه ...  ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ . يقول :-  تفعل ذلك بهم من إعطائك إياهم الأمان ليسمعواالقرآن ، وردك إياهم إذا أبوا الإسلام إلى مأمنهم من أجل انهم قوم جهلة لا يفقهون عن الله حجة ولا يعلمون ما لهم بالإيمان بالله لو آمنوا ، وما عليهم من الوزر والإثم لتركهم الإيمان بالله."
وقال البغوي:  حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلَامَ اللَّهِ فيما له وعليه من الثواب والعقاب. 
ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ  أي :  لا يعلمون دين الله وتوحيده فهم محتاجون إلى سماع كلام الله . وقال الحسن : هذه الآية محكمة إلى قيام الساعة أهـ
أقول : فصح تسميته مشركاً , وجعله من ا لمشركين , مع أنه لم يسمع كلام الله , وتصريح الآية بأنه لا يعلم ، وهذه حجة واضحة لا انفكاك منها ، وهي برهان قطعي على إثبات صفة الشرك وحكمه على كل من تلبس بالشرك , علم أو لم يعلم ، عاند أو لم يعاند ، قلد أو لم يقلد .
وبهذا علمنا شرك أهل مكة من قبل بعثة محمد صلىاللهعليهوس  م، وشرك الأقوام الذين بعث إليهم النبيون والمرسلون قبل بعثتهم  ، وشرك من قال أن الله ثالث ثلاثة ، وأن الله هو المسيح أو عزير ابن الله ، ومن قالوا :نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه ، ومن قالوا يد الله مغلولة ، ومن قالوا أن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء ، ومن توجه بعبادته لغير الله ، أو شَرَّع غير شرع الله كذلك .
الدليل الثاني : قال تعالى: وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ. أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ . وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ.
                                                [الأعراف 172  174]  
وهذه الآية من أعظم دلائل القرآن المجيد وأجلها , وذلك أنها أحكمت بيان القضية ثم فصلته في ذات الوقت ، فبينت إقامة الحجة بالأشهاد وأخذ الميثاق على التوحيد , ثم فصلت انقطاع العذر بهذه الحجة , سواء بالجهل أو التقليد في قوله  تعالى :  أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ. - أي جاهلين –
 أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ - أي كانوا مقلدين -وحاصل الحالتين الجهل وعدم العلم , فأثبتت الآية ثبوت الحجة وقيامها على بني آدم بهذا الأشهاد , وانقطاع العذر بها كذلك . 
ومن ثم علمنا أن كل بني آدم يولدون على هذه الفطرة وهذا الميثاق وهذا الدين , فإذا ما بدلوه ونقضوه علمنا شركهم يقيناً دونما التفاتٍ إلى جهل أو تقليد أو عناد وغير ذلك , وبهذا التفصيل والبيان قال سيد المرسلين صلىاللهعليهوس  م : " كل مولود على الفطرة ـ وفي رواية على هذه الملة ـ فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه كالبهيمة تنتج بهيمة كما تنتج البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء ؟  " [متفق عليه ] .  
فصح شركهم وإثبات هذا الحكم عليهم مع أنهم مقلدون لا يفقهون ولا يقدرون ولا يعلمون .
قال ابن كثير في تفسير هذه الآية  : "  يخبر - تعالى-  أنه أستخرج ذرية بني آدم من أصلابهم شاهدين على أنفسهم أن الله ربهم ومليكهم ، وأنه لا اله إلا هو ، كما أنه تعالى فطرهم على ذلك وجبلهم عليه… ومن ثم قال قائلون من السلف والخلف : - إن المراد بهذا الإشهاد إنما هو فطرهم على التوحيد…       ( وأخذ يدلل على رجحان هذا القول ). قالوا ومما يدل على أن المراد بهذا  ( أي الإشهاد ) هو فطرهم على التوحيد أن جعل هذا الإشهاد حجة عليهم في الإشراك ، فلو كان قد وقع هذا ( أي الإشهاد الحقيقي والخروج من صلب آدم  حقيقة لأخذ العهد والميثاق ) كما قاله من قال لكان كل أحد يذكره ليكون حجة عليه . فان قيل :- إخبار الرسول به كاف في وجوده ، فالجواب:- إن المكذبين من المشركين يكذبون بجميع ما جاءت به الرسل من هذا وغيره ، وهذا  ( أي العهد والميثاق )جعل حجة مستقلة عليهم ، فدل على أنه: الفطرة التي فطروا عليها من  الإقرار بالتوحيد ، ولهذا قال أَنْ تَقُولُوا  أي لئلا تقولوا يوم القيامة  إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا  أي التوحيد غَافِلِينَ  أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا "
 قال الطبري :-" يقول تعالى ذكره شَهِدْنَا عليكم أيها المقرون بأن الله ربكم كي لا تقولوا يوم القيامة إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ :  إنا كنا لا نعلم ذلك وكنا في غفلة منه  أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ  وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  اتبعنا مناهجهم على جهل منا بالحق " اهـ
 قال القرطبي :"- قال الطرطوشي : - إن هذا العهد يلزم البشر وان كانوا لا يذكرونه في هذه الحياة كما يلزم الطلاق من شهد عليه به وقد نسيه… وقال ابن عباس وأبي بن كعب : - قوله شهدنا هو من قول بني آدم ، والمعنى شهدنا أنك ربنا وإلهنا…. أَفَتُهْلِكُنَ   بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ  بمعنى لست تفعل هذا ، ولاعذر للمقلد بالتوحيد  اهـ
 وقال الشوكاني :- " … أي :- فعلنا ذلك كراهة أن تعتذروا بالغفلة أو تنسبوا الشرك إلى آبائكم دونكم ،و أو  لمنع الخلو دون الجمع ، فقد يعتذرون بمجموع الأمرين مِنْ قَبْلُ  أي من قبل زماننا وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  لا نهتدي إلى الحق ولا نعرف الصواب ،  أَفَتُهْلِكُنَ   بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ  من آبائنا ولا ذنب لنا لجهلنا وعجزنا عن النظر واقتفائنا آثار سلفنا : بين الله - سبحانه-  في هذه ، الحكمة التي لأجلها أخرجهم من ظهر آدم وأشهدهم على أنفسهم وأنه فعل ذلك بهم لئلا يقولوا هذه المقالة يوم القيامة ، ويعتلّوا بهذه العلة الباطلة ويعتذروا بهذه المعذرة الساقطة." اهـ
 وقال البغوي :-"…. فان قيل كيف تلزم الحجة على أحد لا يذكر الميثاق ؟  قيل :- قد أوضح الله الدلائل على وحدانيته وصدق رسله فيما أخبروا ، فمن أنكره كان معانداً ناقضاً للعهد ولزمته الحجة ، وبنسيانهم وعدم حفظهم لا يسقط الاحتجاج بعد إخبار المخبر الصادق صاحب المعجزة .  قوله تعالى  أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  يقول :- إنما أخذ الميثاق عليكم لئلا تقولوا أيها المشركون إنما أشرك آباؤنا من قبل ونقضوا العهد وكنا ذرية من بعدهم ، أي كنا أتباعاً لهم فاقتدينا بهم . فتجعلوا هذا عذراً لأنفسكم وتقولوا :-  أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ  أفتعذبنا بجناية آبائنا المبطلين  ؟  فلا يمكنهم أن يحتجوا بمثل هذا الكلام بعد تذكير الله - تعالى- بأخذ الميثاق على التوحيد وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ  أي نبين الآيات ليتدبرها العباد  وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ  من الكفر إلى التوحيد  " اهـ
وقال ابن القيم:  وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ  وهذا يقتضي إقرارهم  بربوبيته إقراراً تقوم عليهم به الحجة ، وهذا إنما هو الإقرار الذي احتج به عليهم على ألسنة رسله ، كقوله تعالى :  قَالَتْ رُسُلُهُمْ أَفِي اللَّهِ شَكٌّ  (إبراهيم :10) …  وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ (لقمان :25) ،  قُلْ لِمَنْ الْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهَا إِنْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ . سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ (المؤمنون :84-85). ونظائر ذلك كثيرة ، يحتج عليهم بما فطروا عليه من الإقرار بربهم وفاطرهم ويدعوهم بهذا الإقرار إلى عبادته وحده وألا يشركوا به شيئاً ، هذه طريقة القرآن ، ومن ذلك هذه الآية التي في (الأعراف) وهي قوله ( وإذ أخذ ربك …) ولهذا قال في آخرها ( أن تقولوا يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين …) فاحتج عليهم بما أقروا به من ربوبيته على بطلان شركهم وعبادة غيره ، وألا يعتذروا إما بالغفلة عن الحق وإما بالتقليد في الباطل ، فان الضلال له سببان : - إما غفلة عن الحق وإما تقليد أهل الضلال " وقال في ( ص 562)  فهو سبحانه يقول :-  أذكر حين أخذوا من أصلاب الآباء فخلقوا حين ولدوا على الفطرة مقرين بالخالق شاهدين على أنفسهم بأن الله ربهم ، فهذا الإقرار حجة عليهم يوم القيامة... ( أن تقولوا ) أي : كراهية أن تقولوا أو لئلا تقولوا  ( إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين ) أي : عن هذا الإقرار لله بالربوبية ، وعلى نفوسنا بالعبودية ( أو تقولوا إنما أشرك آباؤنا من قبل وكنا ذرية من بعدهم ) فذكر سبحانه لهم حجتين يدفعهما هذا الإشهاد :- إحداهما أن يقولوا :- إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين ، فبين أن هذا علم فطري ضروري لا بد لكل بشر من معرفته ، وذلك يتضمن حجة الله في إبطال التعطيل وأن القول بإثبات الصانع علم فطري ضروري وهو حجة على نفي التعطيل .
والثاني : - أن يقولوا  :- ( إنما أشرك آباؤنا من قبل وكنا ذرية من بعدهم أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون ) وهم آباؤنا المشركون :  أي أفتعاقبنا بذنوب غيرنا  ؟  فانه لو قدر أنهم لم يكونوا عارفين بأن الله ربهم ووجدوا آباءهم مشركين وهم ذرية من بعدهم ، ومقتضى الطبيعة العادية أن يحتذي الرجل حذو أبيه حتى في الصناعات والمساكن والملابس والمطاعم إذ كان هو الذي رباه ، ولهذا كان أبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه ، فإذا كان هذا مقتضى العادة والطبيعة ، ولم يكن في فِطَرهم وعقولهم ما يناقض ذلك ، قالوا : نحن معذورون وآباؤنا الذين أشركوا ، ونحن كنا ذرية لهم بعدهم ، ولم يكن عندنا ما يبين خطأهم . فإذا كان في فطرهم ما شهدوا به من أن الله وحده هو ربهم ، كان معهم ما يبين به بطلان هذا الشرك ، وهو التوحيد الذي شهدوا به على أنفسهم . فإذا احتجوا بالعادة الطبيعية من اتباع الآباء كانت الحجة عليهم الفطرة الطبيعية الفعلية السابقة لهذه العادة الطارئة ، وكانت الفطرة الموجبة للإسلام سابقة للتربية التي يحتجون بها ، وهذا يقتضي أن نفس العقل الذي به يعرفون التوحيد حجة في بطلان الشرك لا يحتاج ذلك إلى رسول ، فانه جعل ما تقدم حجة عليهم بدون هذا . وهذا لا يناقض قوله تعالى : ( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا )  فان الرسول يدعو إلى التوحيد ، ولكن الفطرة دليل عقلي يعلم به إثبات الصانع <> ( بياض في الأصل، والسياق يقتضي وضع  ( وإلا ) لم يكن في مجرد الرسالة حجة عليهم فهذه الشهادة على أنفسهم التي تتضمن بأن الله ربهم ، ومعرفتهم أمر لازم لكل بني آدم ، به تقوم حجة الله في تصديق رسله ، فلا يمكن لأحد أن يقول يوم القيامة : إني كنت عن هذا غافلا ولا أن الذنب كان لأبي المشرك دوني لأنه عارف بأن الله ربه لا شريك له ، فلم يكن معذوراً في التعطيل والإشراك ، بل  قام به ما يستحق به العذاب . ثم إن الله    لكمال رحمته وإحسانه - لا يعذب أحداً إلا بعد إرسال الرسول إليه ،  وان كان فاعلا لما يستحق به الذم والعقاب ، فلله على عبده حجتان قد أعدهما عليه لا يعذبه إلا بعد قيامهما :- إحداهما :-  ما فطره وخلقه عليه من الإقرار بأنه ربه ومليكه وفاطره ، وحقه عليه لازم. والثاني :-  إرسال رسله إليه بتفصيل ذلك وتقريره وتكميله ، فيقوم عليه شاهد الفطرة والشرعة ويقر على نفسه بأنه كان كافراً .كما قال تعالى :- ( وشهدوا على أنفسهم أنهم كانوا كافرين ) (الأنعام :130). فلم ينفذ عليه الحكم إلا بعد إقرار وشاهدين ، وهذا غاية العدل. " (أحكام أهل الذمة ج2 ص523 – 557) 
وقال ابن تيمية :" الحمد لله،أما قوله  :(كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه) فالصواب أنها فطرة الله التي فطر الناس  عليها،وهي فطرة الإسلام،وهي الفطرة التي فطرهم عليها يوم قال:( ألست بربكم قالوا بلىوهي:- السلامة من الاعتقادات الباطلة والقبول للعقائد الصحيحة. فان حقيقة (الإسلام):- أن يستسلم لله لا لغيره،وهو معنى لا اله إلا الله.وقد ضرب رسول الله  مثلا لذلك فقال:(كما تنتج البهيمة بهيمة جمعاء هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء ؟) بين أن سلامة القلب من النقص كسلامة البدن ، وأن العيب حادث طارئ . وفي صحيح مسلم عن عياض بن حمار  قال : - قال رسول الله  فيما يرويه عن الله إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء فاجتالتهم الشياطين وحرمت عليهم ما أحللت لهم ، وأمرتهم أن يشركوا بي ما لم أنزل به سلطانا ) ( إلى أن قال ) ولا يلزم من كونهم  مولودين على الفطرة أن يكونوا حين الولادة معتقدين للإسلام بالفعل ،فان الله أخرجنا من بطون أمهاتنا لا نعلم شيئاً،ولكن سلامة القلب وقبوله وإرادته للحق الذي هو الإسلام بحيث لو ترك من غير مغير لما كان إلا مسلماً.وهذه القوة العلمية العملية التي تقتضي بذاتها الإسلام ما لم يمنعها مانع :- هي فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها ." اهـ (مجموع الفتاوى ج4 ص 245) 
أقول :ونحن نعلم يقيناً أن شرك جماهير اليهود والنصارى والمجوس إنما هو شرك جهل وتقليد , ولم يعذروا بذلك , وإنما أثبت حكم الشرك لهم , ولأن غير ذلك معناه إثبات حكم الإسلام والتوحيد لا محالة ،وهذا باطل جملة ومن حيث الأصل.
فصح أن من خرج من التوحيد وتلبس بالشرك , قد خرج من الدين الحق إلى دين الشرك ، جهل أو علم , عاند أو لم يعاند , قلد أو نظر وتأمل  . 
قال صلىاللهعليهوس  م :  يقال للرجل من أهل النار يوم القيامة أرأيت لو كان لك ملء الأرض ذهباً أ كنت تفتدي به ؟ قال ؛ فيقول ؛ نعم , فيقول له المولى :" قد أردت منك ما هو أهون من هذا , قد أخذت عليك في ظهر آدم ألا تشرك بي شيئاً فأبيت إلا أن تشرك بي .  رواه مسلم 
الدليل الثالث : قال تعالى:  يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النَّبِيِّ وَلَا تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أَنْ تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ. [ الحجرات: 2 ] .
فصح بنص الآية الجلي الواضح أن هناك من يقع في الشرك المستوجب إحباط العمل من غير أن يعلم أنَّ ما وقع منه هو الشرك،لصريح قوله تعالى: وَأَنتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ .. . فهذه الآية برهان  قطعي على إثبات صفة الشرك وحكمه على كل من تلبس بالشرك , علم أو لم يعلم  ، عاند أو لم يعاند ، قلد أو لم يقلد .
    قال ابن القيم:" فإذا كان رفع أصواتهم فوق صوته سبباً لحبوط أعمالهم فكيف تقديم آرائهم وعقولهم وأذواقهم وسياستهم ومعارفهم على ما جاء به ورفعها عليه ، أليس هذا أولى  أن يكون محبطاً لأعمالهم " اهـ ( أعلام الموقعين 1/51) 
أما من أعترض بأن رفع الصوت عند النبي صلىاللهعليهوس  م ليس شركاً فقد روي أنها نزلت في أبي بكر وعمر فليس اعتراضه بشيء ، لأن الآية تقول :   أَنْ تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ  فيدخل في ذلك ما يخشى أن يؤول صاحبه إلى الشرك المحبط للعمل ، بيد أن وجه الدلالة في قوله :وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ مبطل التمويه. 
وقد احتج بهذه الآية أبو محمد بن حزم على عين ما قلناه . فأبى مخالفونا إلا أن يلووا كلام بن حزم لياً ، ويمزقوه تمزيقاً يمقته كل منصف ، وهذا هو ديدنهم ، إذا وجدوا شاردة في كلام إمام توافق مذهبهم طاروا بها كل مطير , وإذا وجدوا من كلامه ما يخالف مذهبهم صراحة ، صاروا يؤولونها كما فعلوا مع بن حزم ، وربما قالوا : إنها زلة عالم كما فعلوا مع الإمام الصنعانيرحمه الله .
   يقول ابن حزم معلقاً على هذه الآية : " فهذا نص جلي وخطاب للمؤمنين بأن إيمانهم يبطل جملة وأعمالهم تحبط برفع أصواتهم فوق صوت النبي  دون جحد كان منهم أصلاً ، ولو كان منهم جحد لشعروا له ،  والله تعالى أخبرنا بأن ذلك يكون وهم لا يشعرون ، فصح أن من أعمال الجسد ما يكون كفراً مبطلاً لإيمان فاعله جملة ومنه ما لا يكون كفراً . " اهـ (الفصل ج3ص220) 
أعود فأؤكد أن الآية نصت على عدم اعتبار الجهل بالشرك في الحكم الشرعي وأنه محبط للعمل يقيناً والحمد لله على توفيقه . 
البرهان الرابع : قال تعالى : وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنْ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا  [ آل عمران : 103] . 
فصح بنص الآية أن العرب المشركين قبل بعثة محمد صلىاللهعليهوس  مكانوا مستوجبين لعذاب النار أي مشركين ، مع أنهم كانوا قبل الحجة الرسالية ، إلا من نجَّاه الله ببعثة النبي  وإتباعه النور الذي أنزل معه . 
أقول : هذا الدليل ليس هو نص الآية فحسب ، وإنما هذه الآية هي قاعدة شرعية عامة ومضطردة , فيندرج تحتها كامل النصوص المستفيضة في الكتاب والتي تتحدث عن رحمة الله للناس ببعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأنه نجاهم به من الهلاك المبين ، وأنقذهم به من النار ، ونحو ذلك ، وهذا برهان نظري عقلي شرعي بديهي ، وذلك أنه إن لم يكن هؤلاء العرب قبل البعثة مشركين ، فضلاً عن كونهم معذورين معفي عنهم ما هم فيه ،ومن عذاب الله هم ناجون ، فأي رحمة جاءت لهم ، وأي نجاة نجوها ، وأي إنقاذ أنقذوا منه ، إلا أن يكونوا مشركين مستوجبين لعذاب الله وبطشه ، فرحمهم الله ببعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مذكراً إياهم بالله وهديه وأيامه ، فمن تبعه هُدِيَ ونجا ومن استمر على شركه وضلاله خسر وذل . هذا بيان واضح تدركه كل فطرة مستقيمة .

----------


## المغيرة

الدليل الخامس : قال تعالى : وَكَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَ لِكَثِيرٍ مِنْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ قَتْلَ أَوْلَادِهِمْ شُرَكَاؤُهُمْ لِيُرْدُوهُمْ وَلِيَلْبِسُوا عَلَيْهِمْ دِينَهُمْ  [الأنعام: 137 ]
وهذا برهان جلي لا انفكاك منه لذي بصيرة ، وفي هذه الآية المباركة دلالتان كلاهما حاسمة في هذا النزاع :    
الأولى :  أن الله سماهم مشركين وهم لم تبلغهم الحجة الرسالية بعد وكانوا أهل فترة , وهذا من أوضح ما تكون الحجج .
الثانية : في قوله : زَيَّنَ  وقوله : وَلِيَلْبِس  وا عَلَيْهِمْ دِينَهُمْ  فصح أن القوم كانوا يظنون في فعلهم أنه الحق وليس من الشرك , لتضليل سادتهم ، ولم يعتبر الله سبحانه ذلك الجهل منهم والالتباس الذي وقعوا فيه . 
ومثل ما سبق قوله: قَدْ خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوا أَوْلَادَهُمْ سَفَهاً بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَحَرَّمُوا مَا رَزَقَهُمْ اللَّهُ افْتِرَاءً عَلَى اللَّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّوا وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ  (الأنعام : 140)
وهذا برهان قائم بذاته ويزيد فيه قوله تعالى :  بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  فصح أن الحجة العينية التي يتحقق بها العلم وتنتفي معها الشبه لم تكن قائمة . وإن كان الأمر واضحاً ابتداء ، إلَّا أن الآية قد أكدت هذا المعنى لتخرص كافة الألسنة ، فالقوم ما فعلوا فعلهم إلا  سَفَهاً بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  . وفي هذا الدليل يدخل قوله تعالى :  بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِمَا لَمْ يُحِيطُوا بِعِلْمِهِ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ تَأْوِيلُهُ كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ  (يونس :39) 
وأيضا قوله تعالى :  حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوا قَالَ أَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِآيَاتِي وَلَمْ تُحِيطُوا بِهَا عِلْماً أَمَّاذَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ  ( النمل :84) 
الدليل السادس : قال تعالى: لَمْ يَكُنْ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ مُنفَكِّينَ حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمْ الْبَيِّنَةُ . رَسُولٌ مِنْ اللَّهِ يَتْلُوا صُحُفاً مُطَهَّرَةً                                                                          (البينة:1-2) 
فهذه الآية تدل بوضوح على إثبات وصف الشرك والكفر قبل البعثة المحمدية والحجة القرآنية مُنفَكِّينَ  : أي منتهين عن كفرهم ، مائلين عنه.( القرطبي ) 
قال ابن كثير  : "  قال مجاهد : لم يكونوا  مُنفَكِّينَ  يعني منتهين حتى يتبين لهم الحق وهكذا قال قتادة ، وحتى تأتيهم  الْبَيِّنَةُ  أي هذا القرآن"إهـ
وقال ابن تيمية : "  وممن ذكر هذا أبو الفرج بن الجوزي . قال :   لَمْ يَكُنْ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  اليهود والنصارى  وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ  وهم عبدة الأوثان  مُنفَكِّينَ  أي منفصلين وزائلين ... والمعنى لم يكونوا زائلين عن كفرهم وشركهم حتى أتتهم البينة . لفظه لفظ المستقبل ومعناه الماضي ، والبينة الرسول وهو محمد  ، بين لهم ضلالهم وجهلهم ... ولفظ البغوي نحو  هذا ، قال :- لم يكونوا منتهين عن كفرهم وشركهم ...  حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمْ الْبَيِّنَةُ  لفظه مستقبل ومعناه الماضي ،  أي حتى أتتهم البينة - الحجة الواضحة -  يعني محمداً  أتاهم بالقرآن فبين لهم ضلالتهم وجهالتهم ودعاهم إلى الإيمان ، فأنقذهم الله به من الجهل والضلال ." اهـ (مجموع الفتاوى ج16 ص483-486)
وقال الشوكاني  : "  قال الواحدي  :  ومعنى الآية إخبار الله تعالى عن الكفار أنهم لن ينتهوا عن كفرهم  وشركهم  بالله حتى  أتاهم  محمد   بالقرآن ، فبين لهم ضلالتهم وجهالتهم ودعاهم إلى الإيمان وهذا بيان عن النعمة والإنقاذ  به من الجهل والضلالة" اهـ
فهذا برهان قاطع على صدق ما نقول به ، فقد سمى الله من تلبس بالشرك من العربومن أهل الكتاب الذين كفروا ـمشركينـ مع تصريح الآية ذاتها بأن ذلك قبل أن تأتيهم البينة وهي الحجة الرسالية كما فسرتها الآية ذاتها .            
فصح يقيناً ما قدمناه . أن من تلبس بالشرك حكم بشركه كحكم عملي ظاهر في واقع الحال يتميز به الناس في الدنيا . ودونما نظراً لعلمه وعناده أو جهله أو تقليده وهل قامت عليه حجة رسالية وبينة أم لم تقم ؟ .
أما مسألة عذابه يوم القيامة بشركه أو العفو عنه بجهله فهي قضية أخرى غير تلك وسيأتي بيانها . 
الدليل السابع :قال تعالى :- وَلَوْلآ أَن تُصِيبَهُم مّصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُواْ رَبّنَا لَوْلآ أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ                                                                          (القصص :47) 
قال الطبري :"- يقول تعالى ذكره  :-  ولولا أن يقول هؤلاء الذين أرسلتك يا محمد  إليهم لو حل بهم بأسنا أو أتاهم عذابنا من قبل أن نرسلك إليهم على كفرهم بربهم واكتسابهم الآثام واجتراحهم المعاصي  :- ربنا هلا أرسلت إلينا رسولا من قبل أن يحل بنا سخطك وينزل بنا عذابك فنتبع أدلتك وآي كتابك الذي تنزله على رسولك ونكون من المؤمنين بألوهيتك المصدقين رسولك فيما أمرتنا ونهيتنا . لعاجلناهم العقوبة على شركهم من قبل ما أرسلناك إليهم ،  ولكنا بعثناك إليهم نذيراً على كفرهم لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل " 
وقال ابن كثير :- " أي وأرسلناك إليهم لتقيم عليهم الحجة ولينقطع عذرهم إذا جاءهم عذاب من الله بكفرهم فيحتجوا بأنهم لم يأتهم رسول ولا نذير "
وقال البغوي : " وَلَوْلآ أَن تُصِيبَهُم مّصِيبَةٌ  عقوبة ونقمة  بِمَا قَدّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  من الكفر والمعصية ،  رَبّنَا لَوْلآ  هلا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وجواب لولا محذوف أي:- لعاجلناهم  بالعقوبة . يعني :-  لولا  أنهم يحتجون بترك الإرسال إليهم لعاجلناهم بالعقوبة  على كفرهم ، وقيل :-  معناه لما بعثناك إليهم رسولاً ، ولكن بعثناك إليهم لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل "
قلت :  فهذه الآية الكريمة تبين أنه قبل البعثة والرسالة المحمدية كان وصف الشرك ثابتاً على من أشرك بالله ، ولكن قضية عذابهم على هذا الشرك تحتاج إلى إرسال الرسول وإقامة الحجة بالقرآن ليقطع عذرهم بالعذاب . ومع هذا فقد اتفق السلف على أنهم قبل إقامة الحجة مشركون كافرون غير مسلمين ،  إلا أنهم لا يعذبون إلا بعد الحجة الرسالية على خلاف بينهم في هذا الأخير 
 الدليل الثامن : قال تعالى : - ذَلِكَ أَن لّمْ يَكُنْ رّبّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَىَ بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ (الأنعام : 131)
قال القرطبي  :-"  ....  أي :-  إنما فعلنا ذلك بهم لأني لم أكن أهلك القرى بظلمهم  أي :-  بشركهم قبل إرسال الرسل إليهم فيقولوا ما جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير . وقيل :-  لم أكن أهلك القرى بشرك من أشرك منهم ، فهو مثل :        ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ) .ولو أهلكهم قبل بعثة الرسل فله أن يفعل ذلك"
وقال البغوي : "- أي :-  الذي قصصنا عليك من أمر الرسل وعذاب من كذبهم لأنه لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم  أي :-  بشرك من أشرك . (وأهلها غافلون )  لم ينذروا حتى نبعث إليهم رسلا ينذرونهم" اهـ
وقال الإمام أبو جعفر بن جرير الطبري :-"ويحتمل قوله تعالى (بظلم) وجهين:-  أحدهما :-  ذلك من أجل أن ربك لم يكن ليهلك القرى بظلم أهلها بالشرك ونحوه وهم غافلون . يقول :-  لم يكن يعاجلهم بالعقوبة حتى يبعث إليهم رسولاً ينبههم على حجج الله عليهم وينذرهم عذاب الله يوم معادهم ، ولم يكن بالذي يؤاخذهم غفلة فيقولوا :-  ما جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير . والوجه الثاني : - (ذلك أن لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم ) يقول :-  لم يكن ليهلكهم دون التنبيه والتذكير بالرسل والآيات والعبر ،  فيظلمهم بذلك ، والله غير ظلاّم لعبيده ." اهـ   ثم شرع يرجح الوجه الأول ولا شك أنه أقوى
فهذا النص بفهم السلف يثبت وصف الشرك قبل البعثة والناس في غفلة ، إلا أن العذاب لا يكون إلا بعد الرسالة.
الدليل التاسع : - شرك قوم نوح  ،  وهو أول شرك وقع على وجه الأرض ، ومن المعلوم بيقين أن آدم  قد ترك ذريته على التوحيد الخالص ، ثم بدأ الشرك يدب في ذريته بسنن شيطانية والتي تحدث عنها حبر الأمة ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، فأصبحوا مشركين فبعث الله نوحاً وهو أول رسول إلى أهل  الأرض بنص حديث الشفاعة الصحيح . ومن المعلوم أيضاً أن نوحاً  كان يخاطب قومه على أنهم :  مشركون لا مسلمون . فأين الرسول الذي أقام الحجة عليهم قبله حتى يثبت لهم وصف الشرك وحكمه  ؟
قال تعالى :-  كَانَ النّاسُ أُمّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللّهُ النّبِيّينَ مُبَشّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ وَأَنزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقّ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ  البقرة:213      قال ابن كثير في التفسير :- " قال ابن جرير ... عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال :- كان بين نوح وآدم عشرة قرون كلهم على شريعة من الحق فاختلفوا فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين 
قال:- وكذلك هي قراءة عبد الله ... الناس كانوا على ملة آدم حتى عبدوا الأصنام فبعث الله إليهم نوحاً  فكان أول رسول بعثه الله إلى أهل الأرض"
وقال ابن تيمية  :- " وذلك أن الناس كانوا بعد آدم  وقبل نوح  على التوحيد والإخلاص كما كان عليه أبوهم آدم أبو البشر  حتى ابتدعوا الشرك وعبادة الأوثان - بدعة من تلقاء أنفسهم - لم ينزل الله بها كتاباً ولا أرسل بها رسولاً ، بشبهات زينها الشيطان من جهة المقاييس الفاسدة والفلسفة الحائدة ، قوم منهم زعموا أن التماثيل طلاسم الكواكب السماوية والدرجات الفلكية والأرواح العلوية، وقوم اتخذوها على صورة من كان فيهم من الأنبياء والصالحين ، وقوم جعلوها لأجل الأرواح السفلية من الجن والشياطين ، وقوم على مذاهب أخر . وأكثرهم لرؤسائهم مقلدون وعن سبيل الهدى ناكبون ، فابتعث الله نبيه نوحاً  يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، وينهاهم عن عبادة ما سواه وان زعموا أنهم يعبدونهم ليتقربوا بهم إلى الله زلفى ويتخذونهم شفعاء ."اهـ                                       ( مجموعة التوحيد ج 28  ص 603-604) 
وجاء في صحيح البخاري عن ابن عباس  " صارت الأوثان التي كانت في قوم نوح في العرب…. أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح فلما هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون أنصاباً وسموها بأسمائهم ، ففعلوا فلم تعبد حتى إذا هلك أولئك وتنسخ العلم عبدت ." اهـ                                                          (فتح الباري ج8 ص 535)  
انظر رحمني الله وإياك قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنها أي- الأصنام -لم تعبد في بادئ الأمر،وأن العلة في عبادتها:تنسخ العلم وانتشار الجهل ،وذلك لأن المشرك أينما كان يظن أن ما هو عليه من الديانة تقربه إلى الله زلفى،فكيف يتقرب العبد إلى الله بأمر يعتقد بطلانه؟وذلك لأن منبع ومبعث الشرك هو الاعتقاد،بخلاف المعصية فان منبعها ومبعثها الشهوة المحضة،فالزاني والسارق وشارب الخمر يعلم قبح وحرمة معصيته ولكن الشهوة العارمة تحمله على اقترافها بخلاف الذبح والنذر والدعاء والاستغاثة فإن الحامل على فعل هذه هو: الاعتقاد لا الشهوة.لذلك لن تجد عبداً يعلم قبح وحرمة الشرك وأنه يسوق صاحبه إلى الخلود في النار ويحرم عليه دخول الجنة ويحبط عمله بالكلية ثم يفعله بعد هذا قربة إلى الله
قال تعالى :-  وَلقدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَىَ قَوْمِهِ إِنّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مّبِينٌ .أَن لاّ تَعْبُدُوَاْ إِلاّ اللّهَ إِنّيَ أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ (هود :25-26) 
قال ابن كثير :- " يخبر الله تعالى عن نوح  - وكان أول رسول بعثه الله إلى أهل الأرض إلى المشركين عبدة الأصنام أنه قال لقومه : -   إِنّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مّبِينٌ  أي:- ظاهر النزارة لكم من عذاب الله إن أنتم عبدتم غير الله .....  وقوله  إِنّيَ أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ أي :- إن استمرريتم على ما أنتم عليه عذبكم الله عذاباً أليماً موجعاً شاقاً في الدار الآخرة" اهـ
وبهذا يظهر فقه ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عندما علل وقت اقتراف الشرك في قوم نوح بتنسخ العلم ، فقال :- " فلم تعبد ( أي الأصنام ) حتى إذا هلك أولئك وتنسخ العلم عبدت ." فهؤلاء القوم كانوا بداية على التوحيد ومن نسل موحد ثم دب فيهم الشرك بنوع من الجهل والتأويل ، وتخرصاً وحسباناً أنه يقربهم إلى الله زلفى ، بدعة من تلقاء أنفسهم لم ينزل الله بها من سلطان، فأصبحوا مشركين ، فعند هذا بعث الله إليهم نوحاً  بشيراً ونذيراً ليقيم الحجة الموجبة للعذاب في الدارين لمن خالفها
وما يقال في قوم نوح  يقال في كل أمة بين رسولين ، لأن الرسل  ترسل لأقوامهم- المشركين الجاهلين- بالإسلام،فيكفر بهم أكثر أقوامهم،ويؤمن لهم من وفقه الله للهداية ثم يفصل الله بينهم وبين أقوامهم،ويبقى الموحدون بعد هلاك الكفار بالرسالات ثم يمكثوا ما شاء الله لهم على التوحيد،حتى إذا تنسخ العلم لديهم دب فيهم الشرك وأتوا من قبل جهلهم وتخرصهم على ربهم بغير سلطان لديهم من الله،فعند هذا يبعث الله رسولاً ليخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور،ومن الشرك إلى التوحيد،ومن الجهل إلى العلم ،ويتوعدهم بالعذاب في الدارين إن استمروا على شركهم وكفرهم بعد الحجة الرسالية .وهذا لقوله تعالى:رّسُلاً مّبَشّرِينَ وَمُنذِرِينَ لِئَلاّ يَكُونَ لِلنّاسِ عَلَى اللّهِ حُجّةٌ بَعْدَ الرّسُل ِ النساء :165.
ومن هذا يعلم :-  أن اسم المشرك ثابت قبل بلوغ الرسالة ، أما العذاب في الدارين فلا يكون إلا بعدها.
قال ابن تيمية :- " وكذلك أخبر عن هود أنه قال لقومه ....إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا مُفْتَرُونَ (هود :50 ) فجعلهم مفترين قبل أن يحكم بحكم يخالفونه لكونهم جعلوا مع الله إلهاً آخر. فإسم المشرك ثبت قبل الرسالة ، فانه يشرك بربه ويعدل به ويجعل معه آلهة أخرى ويجعل له أنداداً قبل الرسالة ، ويثبت أن هذه الأسماء مقدم عليها ، وكذلك اسم الجهل والجاهلية ، يقال جاهلية وجاهلاً قبل مجيء الرسول أما التعذيب فلا ، والتولي عن الطاعة كقوله :  فَلَا صَدَّقَ وَلَا صَلَّى . وَلَكِنْ كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى (القيامة:31-32) فهذا لا يكون إلا بعد الرسول." اهـ                                                          (مجموع الفتاوي ج20 ص37)

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> العالم يستدل له ولايستدل به اورد استدلالاته بارك الله فيك


قال القاضى أبوبكر ابن العربى :
فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرا فإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله وينكر ما هو معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام مما أجمعوا عليه إجماعا جليا قطعيا يعرفه كل من المسلمين من غير نظر ولا تأمل كما يأتى بيانه إن شاء الله تعالى ولم يخالف فى ذلك إلا أهل البدع . أهـ
تأمل ما ظللته لك ففيه رد على ماتدعيهمن أنه يقصد المشركين الجاهلين فهذا محض تقول على الأمام
أما الأدلة فمنها على سبيل المثال : قوله تعالى "وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَكِنْ مَا تَعَمَّدَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا"
وقوله تعالى :"رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا"
وقد قال الله عز وجل قد فعلت كما فى الصحيح
فإن قلت هذه الأيات فى الخطأ 
قلت قسم العلماء الخطأ الى قسمين 
الأول الخطأ فى الفعل كأن ترمى زيدا فتصيب عمرا
والثانى الخطأ فى القصد كأن ترمى من تظنه كافرا فتجده مسلما كما حدث لإسامة ابن زيد فإن خطأه كان فى قصده لما قتل الرجل الذى نطق بالشهادة ظنا منه أنه قالها تعوذا
وهذا القسم الثانى من أنواع الخطأ (الخطأفى القصد) هو الجهل
قال الطبرى عند تفسير قوله تعالى { رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا }
القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا }
قال أبو جعفر: وهذا تعليم من الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين دعاءه كيف يدعونه، وما يقولونه في دعائهم إياه. ومعناه: قولوا:"ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا" شيئا فرضت علينا عمله فلم نعمله=،"أو أخطأنا" في فعل شيء نهيتنا عن فعله ففعلناه، على غير قصد منا إلى معصيتك، ولكن على جهالة منا به وخطأ، كما:-
6509 - حدثني يونس قال، أخبرنا ابن وهب قال، قال ابن زيد في قوله:"ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا"، إن نسينا شيئا مما افترضته علينا، أو أخطأنا، [فأصبنا] شيئا مما حرمته علينا. (1)
6510 - حدثنا الحسن بن يحيى قال، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق قال، أخبرنا معمر، عن قتادة في قوله:"ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا"، قال: بلغني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن الله عز وجل تجاوز لهذه الأمة عن نسيانها وما حدثت به أنفسها. (2)
6511 - حدثني موسى قال، حدثنا عمرو قال، حدثنا أسباط قال، زعم السدي أن هذه الآية حين نزلت:"ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا"، قال له جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم: فقل ذلك يا محمد.
.............................
ثم قال :
وكذلك "الخطأ" وجهان:
= أحدهما: من وجه ما نهي عنه العبد فيأتيه بقصد منه وإرادة، فذلك خطأ منه، وهو به مأخوذ. يقال منه:"خطئ فلان وأخطأ" فيما أتى من الفعل، و"أثم"، إذا أتى ما يأثم فيه وركبه، (1) ومنه قول الشاعر: (2)
الناس يلحون الأمير إذا هم... خطئوا الصواب ولا يلام المرشد (3)
يعني: أخطأوا الصواب = وهذا الوجه الذي يرغب العبد إلى ربه في صفح ما كان منه من إثم عنه، (4) إلا ما كان من ذلك كفرا.
= والآخر منهما: ما كان عنه على وجه الجهل به، والظن منه بأن له فعله، كالذي يأكل في شهر رمضان ليلا وهو يحسب أن الفجر لم يطلع = أو يؤخر صلاة في يوم غيم وهو ينتظر بتأخيره إياها دخول وقتها، فيخرج وقتها وهو يرى أن وقتها لم يدخل. فإن ذلك من الخطأ الموضوع عن العبد، الذي وضع الله عز وجل عن عباده الإثم فيه، فلا وجه لمسألة العبد ربه أن لا يؤاخذه به.أهـ

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

أما بقية أدلتك فسوف أردعليها تباعا إن شاء الله

----------


## المغيرة

الاستدلال بعموم رخصة الخطأ:
استدل أصحاب العذر بالجهل برخصة الخطأ فقالوا: الجهل فرد من أفراد الخطأ وهو مرفوع عن الأمة في التوحيد والأصول والفروع واستدلوا في هذا بقوله تعالى :  رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا  ( البقرة : 286 ) وبقوله تعالى :     وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَكِنْ مَا تَعَمَّدَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ (الأحزاب:5) وبقول رسول الله   :  " إذَا حَكَمَ الْحَاكِمُ فَاجْتَهَدَ فَأصَابَ فَلَهُ أجْرَانِ، وَإذَا حَكَمَ فَاجْتَهَدَ فَأَخْطَأ فَلَهُ أجْر " (متفق عليه)  . وقوله  : "رُفِعَ عَنْ أُمَّتِي الْخَطأُ وَالنِّسْيَانُ وَمَا اسْتُكرِهُوا عَلَيْهِ "( ابن ماجه وابن حبان والحاكم وصححه.) وقالوا أن هذه رخصة عامة وهي تخصص عموم آيات الشرك .
أقول وبالله التوفيق : إن هذه الرخصة ليست على عمومها بالكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة وفهم الصحابة والأئمة من بعدهم .
أما أدلة الكتاب فهي : 
1-  قوله تعالى :  أَنْ تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ (الحجرات:2). 
ووجه الدلالة : حبوط الأعمال مع عدم الشعور . 
قال البخاري في كتاب التفسير  وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ : وأنتم لا تعلمون .
فهذا النص ينص على أن العبد المسلم قد يأتي من الأقوال أو الأعمال أو الأفعال ما يحبط عمله بهذا وهو لا يعلم ، والحبوط الكلي للعمل لا يكون : إلا بالكفر ، كما أن غفران الذنوب جميعهاً لا يكون إلا بالتوبة وهذا من أصول أهل السنة .
فهذه الآية تنص على استثناء الكفر من عموم رخصة الخطأ.
2- قوله تعالى :  وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ . لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  
                                                           ( التوبة :65-66)
فهؤلاء القوم قد قالوا : هذا القول الذي قد علموا حرمته ، ولم يقصدوا الكفر ، وظنوا أن الخوض واللعب يدرأ الكفر عن صاحبه كالإكراه وأن الكفر لا يكون إلا مع العمد والجد ومع ذلك كفرهم الشرع ولم يقبل عذرهم ، فهؤلاء مع جهلهم بكفرهم لم يعذروا برخصة الخطأ فهذا النص أيضاً يدل على استثناء الكفر من عموم رخصة الخطأ .
قال ابن تيمية : "  قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ . لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ ..  فقد أمره أن يقول لهم : قد كفرتم بعد إيمانك ،وقول من يقول عن مثل هذه الآيات : أنهم كفروا بعد إيمانهم بلسانهم مع كفرهم أولاً بقلوبهم ، لا يصح لأن الإيمان باللسان مع كفر القلب قد قارنه الكفر فلا يقال :    قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ  فإنهم لم يزالوا كافرين في نفس الأمر ، وإن أريد أنكم أظهرتم الكفر بعد إظهاركم الإيمان ، فهم لم يظهروا للناس إلا لخواصهم ، وهم مع خواصهم ما زالوا هكذا ...
وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ فاعترفوا واعتذروا ،ولهذا قيل: لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ ..  فدل على أنهم لم يكونوا عند أنفسهم قد أتوا كفراً بل ظنوا أن ذلك ليس بكفر . فبين أن الاستهزاء بالله وآياته ورسوله كفر يكفر به صاحبه بعد إيمانه ، فدل على أنه كان عندهم إيمان ضعيف ففعلوا هذا المحرم الذي عرفوا أنه محرم ، ولكن لم يظنوه كفراً وكان كفراً كفروا به فإنهم لم يعتقدوا جوازه ،وهكذا قال غير واحد من السلف:في صفة المنافقين الذين ضرب لهم المثل في سورة البقرة أنهم أبصروا ثم عموا وعرفوا ثم أنكروا وآمنوا ثم كفروا . وكذلك قال قتادة ومجاهد : ضرب المثل لإقبالهم على المؤمنين وسماعهم ما جاء به الرسول وذهاب نورهم ."( مجموع الفتاوى :ج7ص272)
3- قوله تعالى: أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمْ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ  (البقرة :12)
وقوله تعالى : أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمْ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (البقرة :13)
وقوله تعالى :  وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ (البقرة :9) 
قال الإمام الشنقيطي عند تفسير هذه الآيات :" والآية التي نحن بصددها وإن كانت في المنافقين ،فالعبرة بعموم الألفاظ لا بخصوص الأسباب ."( أضواء البيان)
قال الإمام الطبري : " وفي هذه الآية من أوضح الدليل على تكذيب الله جل ثناؤه قول الزاعمين أن الله لا يعذب من عباده إلا من كفر به عناداً بعد علمه بوحدانيته وبعد تقرر صحة ما عاند ربه تبارك وتعالى عليه من توحيده والإقرار بكتبه ورسله عنده . لأن الله جل ثناؤه قد أخبر عن الذين وصفهم بما وصفهم به من النفاق وخداعهم إياه والمؤمنين أنهم لا يشعرون أنهم مبطلون فيما هم عليه من الباطل مقيمون ، وأنهم بخداعهم الذي يحسبون أنهم به يخادعون ربهم وأهل الإيمان به مخدوعون وأخبر تعالى ذكره : أن لهم عذاباً أليماً بتكذيبهم بما كانوا يكذبون من نبوة نبيه واعتقاد الكفر به ، وبما كانوا في زعمهم أنهم مؤمنون وهم على الكفر مصرون ."( تفسير الطبري)
يتبين من ذلك أن كل من كان على عمل فاسد يظنه صلاحاً وأنه بهذا العمل من صفوة الله من خلقه وهو في حقيقة الأمر لا يزداد به من الله إلا بعداً ومقتاً تشمله هذه الآيات سواء كان هذا العمل ابتداع أم إشراك بالله وهؤلاء الأجناس جميعاً يحسبون أنهم على شيء .
ولهذا يقول جل ثناؤه :  يَوْمَ يَبْعَثُهُمْ اللَّهُ جَمِيعاً فَيَحْلِفُونَ لَهُ كَمَا يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمْ الْكَاذِبُونَ  (المجادلة :18) 
أما الاحتجاج بالآيتين  رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا وقوله تعالى : وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَكِنْ مَا تَعَمَّدَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ  .
فيقال : إن هذه رخصة لأهل القبلة ومعلوم أن وصف أهل القبلة لا يكون إلا لعبد موحد متحنف كفر بكل ما يعبد من دون الله وترك الشرك عن علم وقصد ، ووحد الله الواحد القهار ، فهذا هو الذي يترخص برخص أهل القبلة أما المشرك والكافر فليس من أهل القبلة . والدليل على ذلك أن رخصة الخطأ جاءت بعد سياق تحقيق الإيمان بقوله تعالى :آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ. لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا.... .
فمن السياق يعلم أن رخصة الخطأ هي : فيما دون ذلك القدر من التوحيد والإيمان الذي هو أصل الدين وهذا كالحديث الذي في البخاري : ( أن رسول الله  ، قال وحوله عصابة من أصحابه : ( بايعوني على أن لا تشركوا بالله شيئاً ولا تسرقوا ولا تزنوا ولا تقتلوا أولادكم .... فمن وفى منكم فأجره على الله ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئاً فعوقب في الدنيا فهو كفارة له ... ) .
قال الحافظ :" قال النووي : عموم هذا الحديث مخصوص بقوله تعالى : ( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ) .فالمرتد إذا قتل على ارتداده لا يكون القتل له كفارة .
قلت : ( أي الحافظ ) وهذا بناء على أن قوله  (من ذلك شيئاً )يتناول جميع ما ذكره وهو ظاهر . " اهـ (فتح الباري ج1ص81-83)
ثم أخذ الحافظ يذكر تأويلات العلماء في هذا ورجح كلام الإمام النووي.
وهذا لأن عمومات تحريم الشرك وعدم غفرانه هذه العمومات المكية المحفوظة تخصص جميع الرخص لأهل القبلة لأنهم ما استحقوا هذا الوصف إلا بتحقيق التوحيد وخلع عبادة وتأله كل ما يعبد من دون الله . 
قال الطبري إمام المفسرين في قوله تعالى :  رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا.... " وهذا تعليم من الله عز وجل عباده المؤمنين دعاءه كيف يدعونه وما يقولون في دعائهم إياه . ومعناه : قولوا ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا شيئاً فرضت علينا عمله فلم نعمله أو أخطأنا في فعل شئ نهيتنا عن فعله ففعلناه على غير قصد منا إلى معصيتك ولكن على جهالة منا به وخطأ ."
وساق بسنده عن ابن زيد في قوله تعالى : رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا... إن نسينا شيئاً مما افترضته علينا أو أخطأنا شيئا مما حرمته علينا ......
إن قال لنا قائل: وهل يحوز أن يؤاخذ الله عز وجل عباده بما نسوا أو أخطئوا فيسألوه أن لا يؤاخذهم بذلك ؟ قيل: إن النسيان على وجهين: أحدهما: على وجه التضييع من العبد والتفريط ؛ والآخر: على وجه عجز الناسي عن حفظ ما استحفظ ، ووكل به وضعف عقله عن احتماله ، فأما الذي يكون من العبد على وجه التضييع منه والتفريط ، فهو ترك منه لما أمر بفعله ، فذلك الذي يرغب العبد إلى الله عز وجل في تركه مؤاخذته به ، وهو النسيان الذي عاقب الله عز وجل به آدم ، صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأخرجه من الجنة فقال في ذلك  وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً   (طه : 115) وهو النسيان الذي قال جل ثناؤه :  فَالْيَوْمَ نَنسَاهُمْ كَمَا نَسُوا لِقَاءَ يَوْمِهِمْ هَذَا وَمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ (الأعراف :51) . فرغبة العبد إلى الله عز وجل بقوله : : رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا...... فيما كان من نسيان منه لما أمر بفعله على هذا الوجه الذي وصفنا ما لم يكن تركه ما ترك من ذلك تفريطاً منه فيه وتضييعاً كفراً بالله عز وجل فإن ذلك إذ كان كفراً بالله فإن الرغبة إلى الله في تركه المؤاخذة به غير جائزة لأن الله عز وجل قد أخبر عباده أنه لا يغفر لهم الشرك به ، فمسألته فعل ما قد أعلمه أنه لا يفعله خطأ . وإنما تكون مسألته المغفرة فيما كان من مثل : نسيانه القرآن بعد حفظه بتشاغله عنه وعن قراءته ومثل نسيانه صلاة أو صياماً باشتغاله عنهما بغيرهما حتى ضيعهما. وأما الذي العبد به غير مؤاخذ لعجز بنيته عن حفظه، وقلة احتمال عقله ما وكل بمراعاته، فإن ذلك من العبد غير معصية، وهو به غير آثم، فذلك الذي لا وجه لمسألة العبد ربه أن يغفره له، لأنه مسألة منه له أن يغفر له ما ليس له بذنب، وذلك مثل الأمر يغلب عليه، وهو حريص على تذكره وحفظه، كالرجل يحرص على حفظ القرآن بجد منه، فيقرؤه، ثم ينساه بغير تشاغل منه بغيره عنه، ولكن بعجز بنيته عن حفظه وقلة احتمال عقله، ذكر ما أودع قلبه منه، وما أشبه ذلك من النسيان، فإن ذلك مما لا يجوز مسألة الرب مغفرته، لأنه لا ذنب للعبد فيه، فيغفر له باكتسابه.
 وكذلك للخطأ وجهان : أحدهما : من وجه ما نهى عنه العبد فيأتيه بقصد منه وإرادة فذلك خطأ منه وهو به مأخوذ .......... وهذا الوجه الذي يرغب العبد إلى ربه في صفح ما كان منه من إثم عنه إلا ما كان من ذلك كفراً ." اهـ 
أقول  : فهذا تأويل إمام المفسرين لهذا النص ، فقد نص إمام المفسرين على أن رخصة الخطأ والنسيان هي فيما هو دون الكفر وذلك لخبر الله لنا : ( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ) .وذلك لأن أهل القبلة هم الذين : تابوا من الشرك والتزموا الشرائع كما في قوله تعالى : فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوْا الزَّكَاةَ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ (التوبة :11). قال حبر الأمة ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : "حرمت هذه الآية دماء أهل القبلة ." (راجع أحكام القرآن للقرطبي )
فهذا وصف أهل القبلة : الإنخلاع من الشرك والتزام الشرائع ، فهذا هو الذي يترخص برخص أهل القبلة ، أم المشرك فقد بان عن وصف أهل القبلة فلا يتمتع برخصها . 
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله " في قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الله تجاوز لأمتي عما حدثت بها أنفسها ما لم تكلم به أو تعمل به ) . والعفو عن حديث النفس إنما وقع لأمة محمد ،  ، المؤمنين بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فعلم أن هذا العفو هو فيما يكون من الأمور التي لا تقدح في الإيمان. فأما ما نافى الإيمان فذلك لا يتناوله لفظ الحديث ، لأنه إذا نافى الإيمان لم يكن صاحبه من أمة محمد  في الحقيقة ويكون بمنزلة المنافقين ، فلا يجب أن يعفى عما في نفسه من كلامه أو عمله وهذا فرق بيِّن يدل عليه الحديث وبه تأتلف الأدلة الشرعية .وهذا كما عفا الله لهذه الأمة عن الخطأ والنسيان كما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة .فمن صح إيمانه عفي له عن الخطأ والنسيان وحديث النفس كما يخرجون من النار بخلاف من ليس معه الإيمان فإن هذا لم تدل النصوص على ترك مؤاخذته بما في نفسه وخطأه ونسيانه ." اهـ (مجموع الفتاوى ج10ص760)
فهذا نص ابن تيمية صريح في أن العبد الذي يتمتع برخص أهل القبلة هو من صح إيمانه وأن العفو يكون في الأمور التي لا تناقض الإيمان . أما الكافر والمشرك ومن فسد إيمانه من أهل القبلة فهؤلاء لم يتناولهم لفظ الحديث وبهذا التأويل تأتلف الأدلة الشرعية وبهذا انتهى الإستدلال من الكتاب .
 أما الإستدلال من السنة :
الحديث الأول : عن أبي سلمة عطاء بن يسار أنهما أتيا أبا سعيد الخدري فسألاه عن الحرورية هل سمعت رسول الله  يذكرها ؟ قال :لا أدري من الحرورية ولكني سمعت رسول الله  يقول :" يخرج في هذه الأمة ( ولن يقل  منها ) قوم تحقرون صلاتكم مع صلاتهم فيقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حلوقهم أو حناجرهم يمرقون من الدين مروق السهم من الرمية فينظر الرامي إلى سهمه إلى نصله إلى رصافه فيتمارى في الفوقة هل علق بها من الدم شيء ... " مسلم
وفي رواية : " يخرج قوم من أمتي يقرءون القرآن ليس قراءتكم إلى قراءتهم بشيء ولا صلاتكم إلى صلاتهم بشيء ولا صيامكم إلى صيامهم بشيء يقرءون القرآن يحسبون أنه لهم وهو عليهم لا تجاوز صلاتهم تراقيهم يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية " وفي رواية : " يخرجون من الدين كما يخرج السهم من الرمية ثم لا يعودون فيه هم شر الخلق والخليقة " مسلم
" فيقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حلوقهم أو حناجرهم " قال النووي : قال القاضي فيه تأويلان أحدهما معناه : لا تفقهه قلوبهم ولا ينتفعون بما تلوا منه ولا لهم حظ سوى تلاوة الفم والحنجرة والحلق إذ بهما تقطيع الحروف . والثاني معناه : لا يصعد لهم عمل ولا تلاوة ولا يتقبل . " (شرح النووي ج7ص 159 )   
فهذه الأحاديث تحدثنا عن قوم بسبب جهلهم وتأويلهم الفاسد أحدثوا اعتقاداً ظنوا به أنهم صفوة الله من خلقه وأنهم المقبولون به عند بارئهم ،وكانوا على عبادة عظيمة . ومع ذلك فقد اتفق على ذمهم وتضليلهم . فمع تأويلهم وجهلهم اتفقت الأمة على إثمهم ولم يعذروهم برخصة الخطأ . 
وقد قال إمام المفسرين الإمام الطبري فيهم :" ومن المعلوم أنهم لم يرتكبوا استحلال دماء المسلمين وأموالهم إلا بخطأ منهم فيما تأولوه من آي القرآن على غير المراد منه ."  اهـ (فتح الباري )
فهذا الحديث نص في أن رخصة الخطأ ليست على عمومها فثبت لها التخصيص . وهذا إما أن يكون في الفروع أو في أصول الاعتقاد أو في أصل الدين الذي هو : التوحيد وترك الشرك فإن كان التخصيص للفروع فهو أيضاً للأصول الاعتقادية ومن باب أولى لأصل الدين . وإن ثبت أن التخصيص لأصل الدين  فلا يلزم من ذلك أن يكون للأصول الإعتقادية فضلا عن فروع الشريعة ففي جميع الإحتمالات ثبت التخصيص لعموم رخصة الخطأ : للتوحيد وترك الشرك الذي هو : أصل الدين. 
الحديث الثاني : أخرج البخاري في صحيحه ( ... وأما المنافق والكافر فيقال له ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل ؟ فيقول : لا أدري كنت أقول ما يقوله الناس ..... ) . 
قال الحافظ : "وفيه ذم التقليد في الإعتقادات لمعاقبة من قال : كنت أسمع الناس يقولون شيئاً فقلته ." اهـ (فتح الباري كتاب الجنائز ج3ص284)
أقول : ومن المعلوم أن المقلد جاهل مخطأ إلى أنه غير معذور بجهله بالتقليد في الإعتقادات الباطلة ولم يعذر بالخطأ . 
الحديث الثالث : أخرج البخاري في صحيحه ( .... وإن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله لا يلقي لها بالاً يهوي بها في جهنم ) . وفي رواية وهي في الصحيحين ( ما يتبين ما فيها ) .... 
وأخرج الترمذي هذا الحديث من طريق محمد بن اسحاق ... بلفظ ( لا يرى بها بأساً يهوي بها في النار سبعين خريفاً ) ( فتح الباري ج11ص314-318)
أقول : فهذا الحديث في الرجل يتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله ما يتبين ما فيها من المعصية والتعدي ،يهوى بها في جهنم سبعين خريفاً ولم يعذر بالجهل والخطأ . 
قال الشيخ العز بن عبد السلام :" هي الكلمة التي : لا يعرف القائل حسنها من قبحها . قال : فيحرم على الإنسان أن يتكلم بما لا يعرف حسنه من قبحه"                                                        (فتح الباري ج11ص318) 
والأحاديث في هذا المقام كثيرة ولولا خشية الإطالة لأتيت بها وبتفسير السلف الصالح لها . 
وأما الإجماع :
قال القاضي عياض :" وذهب عبيد الله بن الحسن العنبري إلى تصويب أقوال المجتهدين في أصول الدين فيما كان عرضة للـتأويل وفارق في ذلك فرق الأمة إذ أجمعوا سواه على أن الحق في أصول الدين واحد والمخطأ فيه آثم عاص فاسق وإنما الخلاف في تكفيره ." اهـ (الشفاء بشرح نور الدين القاري ج5ص393)
فهذا إجماع على أن المخطئ في أصول الدين آثم عاص فاسق والخلاف في تكفيره . فالأمة اتفقت وأجمعت على أن رخصة الخطأ فيما دون أصول الدين . والمقصود بأصول الدين هو : أصول إعتقاد أهل السنة مثل : الإيمان قول وعمل وأن الله في السماء ورؤية الله في الآخرة وأن القرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق ...... 
فهذا الذي يخالفهم فيه مخطئ آثم مختلف في تكفيره ويكون مبتدعاً لمخالفة أصول الإعتقاد عند أهل السنة التي وقع عليها الإجماع وليس المقصود بذلك (أي :الخلاف في تكفير صاحبه ): التوحيد وترك الشرك . لذلك قيده القاضي بقوله: "فيما كان عرضة للتأويل " بخلاف التوحيد فهذا أصل الأصول وهو أصل الدين. 
قال صاحب عون المعبود : " وقال عبد الرحمن أيضاً : سألت أبي وأبا زرعة عن مذاهب أهل السنة في أصول الدين وما أدركنا السلف عليه وما يعتقدون من ذلك ؟ . فقال: أدركنا العلماء في جميع الأمصار حجازاً وعراقاً ومصراً وشاماً ويمناً فكان مذهبهم : أن الإيمان : قول وعمل يزيد وينقص ، والقرآن كلام الله غير مخلوق بجميع جهاته ، والقدر خيره وشره من الله وأن الله تعالى على عرشه بائن من خلقه كما وصف نفسه في كتابه وعلى لسان رسوله  بلا كيف أحاط بكل شئ علماً و ( ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير ) اهـ ( عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود ج13ص48) 
فهذه هي أصول الإعتقاد وأصول الدين التي اختلف السلف في تكفير من خالفها من أهل البدع بعضهم رجح التكفير والجمهور على عدم تكفيرهم بشرط ان يكونوا موحدين ملتزمين بالشرائع .
قال الحافظ تعليقاً على حديث  ( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ) . قال : "ويؤخذ منه ترك تكفير أهل البدع المقرين بالتوحيد الملتزمين بالشرائع ." اهـ (فتح الباري ج1ص97)
أقول: فهذا ما اتفق عليه سلف الأمة أن المبتدع المختلف في تكفيره من هذه الأمة هو من كان موحداً ملتزماً للشرائع . 
أما حديث  ( إذا اجتهد الحاكم فأصاب ... ) . 
فأقول : الإجتهاد يكون : في الفروع وليس في الأصول الإعتقادية فضلا عن أصل الدين وأيضاً في الفروع التي ليس عليها قاطع من الشرع . فلا يجوز أن يجتهد في عدد ركعات الصلاة وفرضها ولا في وجوب الحج والصيام وحرمة الفواحش التي عليها قاطع من الشرع . 
فمحل الإجتهاد في جزء يسير في الشريعة فهو في : الفروع العملية التي ليست عليها قاطع من الشرع .وأما المجتهد فلا بد أن يكون جامعاً لآلة الإجتهاد فإن لم يكن جامعاً لآلة الإجتهاد فهو آثم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث القضاة ثلاثة : اثنان في النار منهم من قضى على جهل ، فهو في النار ، فهناك شرطان حتى يؤجر المجتهد المخطئ . 
أولهما : أن يكون عالماً جامعاً لآلة الإجتهاد . فالجاهل لم تأذن له الشريعة في الإجتهاد البتة . 
الثاني : أن يجتهد في الفروع العملية الظنية التي ليس عليها قاطع من الشرع . فإن الشريعة قد أحكمت التوحيد وهو أصل الدين وكذلك أصول الإعتقاد وكذلك كثير من الفروع العملية كالفرائض وحرمة الفواحش ، فهذه ليس فيها اجتهاد ولا مأذون للإجتهاد فيها للمجتهد الجامع لآلة الإجتهاد ، فضلا على الجاهل . 
فمن اجتهد فيها فهو آثم لا ريب كمن اجتهد فيما أذن الشرع فيه إلا أنه غير جامع لآلة الإجتهاد فهذا أيضاً آثم لا شك في ذلك . وهذا القدر متفق عليه بين سلف الأمة وأئمتها كما نقل القاضي عياض الإجماع عليه .
قال الإمام النووي تعليقاً على الحديث ( إذا اجتهد الحاكم.. ) فقال :" قال العلماء : أجمع المسلمون على أن هذا الحديث في حاكم عالم أهل للحكم فإن أصاب فله أجران أجر باجتهاده وأجر بإصابته وإن أخطأ فله أجر باجتهاده ، وفي الحديث محذوف تقديره إذا أراد الحاكم فاجتهد قالوا : فأما من ليس بأهل للحكم فلا يحل له الحكم فإن حكم فلا أجر له بل هو آثم ولا ينفذ حكمه سواء وافق الحق أم لا ، لأن إصابته إتفاقية ليست صادرة عن أصل شرعي فهو عاص في جميع أحكامه سواء وافق الصواب أم لا وهي مردودة كلها ولا يعذر في شئ من ذلك وقد جاء في الحديث في السنن :" القضاة ثلاثة قاض في الجنة واثنان في النار وقاض قضى على جهل فهو في النار ."  ( ثم أخذ يتكلم عن مسألة هل كل مجتهد مصيب أم المصيب واحد إلى أن قال  :Smile:  
"وهذا الإختلاف إنما هو:في الإجتهاد في الفروع فأما أصول التوحيد فالمصيب فيها واحد بإجماع من يعتدي به" اهـ (مسلم شرح النووي ج12ص13)
وقال صاحب عون المعبود تعليقاً على الحديث قال : " قال الخطابي : إنما يؤجر المخطئ على اجتهاده في طلب الحق . لأن اجتهاده عبادة ولا يؤجر على الخطأ بل يوضع عنه الإثم فقط . وهذا فيمن كان جامعاً لآلة الإجتهاد عارفاً بالأصول عالماً بوجوه القياس ، فأما من لم يكن محلاً للإجتهاد فهو متكلف ولا يعذر بالخطأ بل يخاف عليه الوزر ويدل عليه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "القضاة ثلاثة واحد في الجنة واثنان في النار " . وهذا إنما هو : في الفروع المحتملة للوجوه المختلفة دون الأصول التي هي أركان الشريعة وأمهات الأحكام التي لا تحتمل الوجوه ولا مدخل فيها للتأويل ، فإن من أخطأ فيها كان غير معذور في الخطأ وكان حكمه في ذلك مردود ." اهـ .(عون المعبود ج9ص488-489)
أقول : ويراجع أيضاً فتح الباري وغيرها من كتب الحديث . 
وقال الإمام الشوكاني نقلا عن الغزالي : في تعريف الإجتهاد قال :" فهو : استفراغ الوسع في النظر فيما لا يلحقه فيه لوم مع استفراغ الوسع فيه وهو : سبيل مسائل الفروع ولهذا تسمى هذه المسائل : مسائل الإجتهاد والناظر فيها مجتهداً وليس هكذا حال الأصول . انتهى .......
ومنهم من قال : هو استفراغ الفقيه الوسع لتحصيل ظن بحكم شرعي فزاد قيد الظن لأنه لا إجتهاد في القطعيات ........... وإذا عرفت هذا ( كلام الإمام الشوكاني ) فالمجتهد : هو الفقيه المستفرغ لوسعه لتحصيل ظن بحكم شرعي :
وإذا عرفت معنى الإجتهاد والمجتهد فاعلم ان المجتهد فيه : هو الحكم الشرعي العملي . 
قال في المحصول : المجتهد فيه : هو كل حكم شرعي ليس فيه دليل قاطع واحترزنا بالشرعي عن العقليات ومسائل الكلام ، وبقولنا ليس فيه دليل قاطع عن وجوب الصلوات الخمس والزكاة وما اتفقت عليه الأمة من جليات الشريعة ....
المسألة السابعة : اختلفوا في المسائل التي كل مجتهد فيها مصيب ، والمسائل التي ألحق فيها مع واحد من المجتهدين وتلخيص الكلام في ذلك يحصل في فرعين  :
الفرع الاول :العقليات وهي على أنواع :
النوع الأول : ما يكون الغلط فيه مانعاً من معرفة الله ورسوله كما في اثبات العلم بالصانع والتوحيد والعدل . قالوا فهذه الحق فيها واحد فمن أصابه أصاب الحق ومن أخطأه فهو كافر .
النوع الثاني : مثل مسألة الرؤية وخلق القرآن وخروج الموحدين من النار وما يشابه ذلك ، فالحق فيها واحد فمن أصابه فقد أصاب ،ومن أخطأه فقيل : يكفر ، ومن القائلين بذلك الشافعي فمن أصحابه من حمله على ظاهره ومنهم من حمله على كفران النعمة ." اهـ.(ارشاد الفحول ص250-259-باب الإجتهاد)
أقول : فهذا المعنى مستقر في كتب شروح السنة وكتب أصول الفقه.
وهو أن المجتهد لابد أن يكون جامعاً لآلة الاجتهاد ، والمجتهد فيه الفروع العملية التي ليس عليها قاطع ، فكيف يستقيم هذا مع من يقول بأن المشرك المجتهد معذور لحديث ( اذا اجتهد الحاكم..  ) ولقوله تعالى :  رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا.... سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم .
فالمشرك ليس من أهل القبلة ، وليس بجامع لآلة الاجتهاد ،واجتهد فيما لم يأذن الشرع له فيه أن يجتهد .
أما أقول الصحابة والأئمة من بعدهم في هذه القضية فمنها : 
1ـ موقف الصحابة من مانعي الزكاة ولم يعتبروا تأويلهم وخطأهم باحتجاجهم خطأ بقول الله تعالى : خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلَاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  (التوبة:103).   بل قاتلوهم قتال مرتدين. 
2- موقف عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما من القدرية الأول ولم يعتبر الاشتباه الذي قد وقعوا فيه وإرادتهم تنزيه الله عن الظلم فوقعوا في التنقص به من حيث لا يشعرون وبراءته منهم بمجرد سماع مقالتهم . 
أخرج مسلم في صحيحه عن يحيى بن يعمر قال : ( كان أول من تكلم في القدر في البصرة معبد الجهني فانطلقت أنا وحميد بن عبد الرحمن الحميري حاجين أو معتمرين فقلنا لو لقينا أحداً من أصحاب رسول الله  ، فسألناه عما يقول هؤلاء في القدر فوفق لنا عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما ...فقلت : يا أبا عبد الرحمن إنه قد ظهر قبلنا ناس يقرؤن القرآن ويتقفرون العلم وذكر من شأنهم وأنهم يزعمون أن لا قدر وأن الأمر أُنف.قال فإذا لقيت أولئك فأخبرهم أني بريء منهم وأنهم برآء مني والذي يحلف به عبد الله بن عمر لو أن لأحدهم مثل أحد ذهباً فأنفقه ما قبل الله منه حتى يؤمن بالقدر )( ثم حدث بحديث جبريل )   
3- موقف الأئمة من أصحاب البدع المغلظة ولم يعتبروا تأويلهم وجهلهم وخطأهم على سبيل المثال لا الحصر - الجهمية .
قال ابن تيمية : " قال : وأما تعيين الفرق الهالكة فأقدم من بلغنا عنه أنه تكلم في تضليلهم : يوسف بن أسباط ثم عبد الله بن المبارك وهما إمامان جليلان من أجلاء أئمة المسلمين قالا : أصول البدع أربعة : الروافض والخوارج والقدرية والمرجئة . فقيل : لابن المبارك والجهمية ؟ فأجاب : بأن أولئك ليسوا من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان يقول : إنا لنحكي كلام اليهود والنصارى ولا نستطيع أن نحكي كلام الجهمية . " ا هـ ( مجموع الفتاوى :ج3ص350)
أقول : وفي هذا القدر الكفاية بفضل الله للرد على هذا الاشتباه وبيان أن رخصة الخطأ هي فيما دون أصل الدين أي : التوحيد وترك الشرك وهذا ثابت بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع وعليه سلف الأمة وأئمتها .

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

يا أخى الفاضل استدلاتك مليئة بالمغالطات وذلك لأنك ناقل من كتب الأخوة الذين لا يعذرون  فتنقل  منها كما بلا مراجعة ولا تحقيق وذلك تأتى بالمغالطات 
فإن كنت تريد المباحثة والمناقشة فأنا قترح عليك اقتراحا 
ننشىء موضوعا مستقلا عن العذر بالجهل بينى وبينك ثم يتم طرح الأدلة دليلا دليلا ولا نتخطى دليلا حتى ننتهى منه 
أما أن تحشد كل أدلتك أوأكثرها وتضعها هكذا فى الرد على دليل واحد فهذه ليست طريقة مرضية عندى على الأقل 
فما رأيك أخى الفاضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
فإن لم ترضى بذلك فضع كل أدلتك جملة واحدة  ستجد ردى عليه كلها جملة واحدة ثم عقب على ردى إن شئت بعدذلك

وأبين لك شيئا نت المغالطات التى وقعت فيها بسبب نقلك بلا تحقيق أنقض لك استدلالك بقوله تعالى : أَنْ تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ (الحجرات:2).
فأسئلك فى أى شىء نزلت هذه الأية وبسبب من ؟
الأجابة : قال الإمام البخارى رحمه الله : حدثنا يسرة بن صفوان بن جميا اللخمي حدثنا نافع بن عمر عن ابن أبي ملكية قال 
 : كاد الخيران أن يهلكا أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما رفعا أصواتهما عند النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم حين قدم عليه ركب بني تميم فأشار أحدهما بالأقرع بن حابس أخي بني مجاشع وأشار الآخر برجل آخر قال نافع لا أحفظ اسمه فقال أبو بكر لعمر ما أردت إلا خلافي قال ما أردت خلافك فارتفعت أصواتهما في ذلك فأنزل الله { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لاترفعوا أصواتكم } . الآية . قال ابن الزبير فما كان عمر يسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بعد هذه الآية حتى يستفهمه . ولم يذكر ذلك عن أبيه يعني أبا بكر 
والسؤال هل كفر أبوبكر وعمر والأية نزلت فيهم كما ترى ومعلوم أن سبب النزول يدخل فى الحكم دخولا قطعياً ؟؟؟؟
و جوابك على هذا السؤال هو عين جوابى على اعتراضك على أية الخطأ 
 هذه فقط لفتح الشهية (ابتسامة)

----------


## المغيرة

> يا أخى الفاضل استدلاتك مليئة بالمغالطات وذلك لأنك ناقل من كتب الأخوة الذين لا يعذرون  فتنقل  منها كما بلا مراجعة ولا تحقيق وذلك تأتى بالمغالطات 
> فإن كنت تريد المباحثة والمناقشة فأنا قترح عليك اقتراحا 
> ننشىء موضوعا مستقلا عن العذر بالجهل بينى وبينك ثم يتم طرح الأدلة دليلا دليلا ولا نتخطى دليلا حتى ننتهى منه 
> أما أن تحشد كل أدلتك أوأكثرها وتضعها هكذا فى الرد على دليل واحد فهذه ليست طريقة مرضية عندى على الأقل 
> فما رأيك أخى الفاضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فإن لم ترضى بذلك فضع كل أدلتك جملة واحدة  ستجد ردى عليه كلها جملة واحدة ثم عقب على ردى إن شئت بعدذلك
> وأبين لك شيئا نت المغالطات التى وقعت فيها بسبب نقلك بلا تحقيق أنقض لك استدلالك بقوله تعالى : أَنْ تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ (الحجرات:2).
> فأسئلك فى أى شىء نزلت هذه الأية وبسبب من ؟
> الأجابة : قال الإمام البخارى رحمه الله : حدثنا يسرة بن صفوان بن جميا اللخمي حدثنا نافع بن عمر عن ابن أبي ملكية قال 
> ...


صحيح اني نقلت هذه الادلة مع اعتقادي بصحتها والا لم انقلها واستشهد بها والدعوى بدون بينة دعوى باطلة وهانذا نقلت لك الادلة التى تدل على عدم العذر بالجهل في الشرك الاكبر  فيكون واجبا" عليك الرد عليها دليلا" دليلا".

----------


## المغيرة

وأنت ذكرت سبب نزول الاية وياحبذا أن تنقل لنا مدلولها.

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

حياك الله أخى 
مدلول الآية على قول إخواننا الذين لا يعذرون أن كل من رفع صوته على صوت النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  يكفر حتى وهو  لا يشعر ولا يعلم وقد حدث هذا كما ترى مع أبى بكر وعمر ومع ثابت ابن قيس رضى الله عنه قال البخارى رحمه الله حدثنا علي بن عبد الله حدثنا أزهر بن سعد أخبرنا ابن عون قال أنبأني موسى بن أنس عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه 
 : أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم افتقد ثابت بن قيس فقال رجل يا رسول الله أنا أعلم لك علمه فأتاه فوجده جالسا في بيته منكسا رأسه فقال له ما شأنك ؟ فقال شر كان يرفع صوته فوق صوت النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فقد حبط عمله وهو من أهل النار . فأتى الرجل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فأخبره أنه قال كذا وكذا فقال موسى فرجع إليه المرة الآخرة ببشارة عظيمة فقال ( اذهب إليه فقل له إنك لست من أهل النار ولكنك 
 من أهل الجنة )
فأنت ترى أن أبا بكر وعمر وثابت رضى الله عنهم قد رفعوا أصواتهم على صوت النبى ورغم ذلك لم يكفروا 
فيلزم إخواننا الذين لا يعذرون  على قولهم بأن  العبد المسلم قد يأتي من الأقوال أو الأعمال أو الأفعال ما يحبط عمله بهذا وهو لا يعلم وأن المحبط للعمل هو الشرك أو الكفر  وأن لايعلمون أى يجهلون  إذاً يلزمهم أن يكفروا هؤلاء الصحابة
فإن لم يفعلوا ولم يفعلوا فاستدلالهم بهذه الآية على عدم العذر باطل وأن تفسير الآية ليس كما فهموه بل كما قال الحافظ فى الفتح (ا/113) :
فإن قيل قوله وأنتم لا تشعرون يقتضي المؤاخذه بالعمل الذي لا قصد فيه فالجواب أن المراد وأنتم لا تشعرون بالاحباط لاعتقادكم صغر الذنب فقد يعلم المرء الذنب ولكن لا يعلم أنه كبيرة كما قيل في قوله أنهما ليعذبان وما يعذبان في كبير أي عندهما ثم قال وإنه لكبير أي في نفس الأمر أهـ
وكما قال ابن كثير عند تفسيره للأية :
وقوله: { أَنْ تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ } أي: إنما نهيناكم عن رفع الصوت عنده خشية أن يغضب من ذلك، فيغضب الله لغضبه، فيحبط الله عمل من أغضبه وهو لا يدري، كما جاء في الصحيح: "إن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من رضوان الله لا يُلقي لها بَالا يكتب له بها الجنة. وإن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من سَخَط الله لا يُلقي لها بالا يَهْوِي بها في النار أبعد ما بين السموات والأرض" أهـ
وقال الألوسى عند الآية :
ياأيها الذين ءامَنُواْ لاَ تَرْفَعُواْ أصواتكم فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النبى } شروع في النهي عن التجاوز في كيفية القول عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد النهي عن التجاوز في نفس القول والفعل ، وإعادة النداء مع قرب العهد به للمبالغة في الايقاظ والتنبيه والإشعار باستقلال كل من الكلامين باستدعاء الاعتناء بشأنه أي لا تبلغوا بأصواتكم وراء حد سيبلغه عليه الصلاة والسلام بصوته . وقرأ ابن مسعود { لاَ تَرْفَعُواْ } بتشديد { لاَ تَرْفَعُواْ } وزيادة الباء وقد شدد الأعلم الهذلي في قوله :
رفعت عيني بالحجا ... زالي أناس بالمناقب
{ أَن تَحْبَطَ أعمالكم } تعليل لما قبله من النهيين على طريق التنازع بتقدير مضاف أي كراهة أن تحبط أعمالكم ، والمعنى إني أنهاكم عما ذكر لكراهة حبوط أعمالكم بارتكابه أو تعليل للمنهى عنه ، وهو الرفع والجهر بتقدير اللام أي لأن تحبط ، والمعنى فعلكم ما ذكر لأجل الحبوط منهى عنه ، ولام التعليل المقدرة مستعارة للعاقبة التي يؤدي إليها الفعل لأن الرفع والجهر ليس لأجل الحبوط لكنهما يؤديان إليه على ما تعلمه إن شاء الله تعالى ، وفرق بينهما بما حاصله أن الفعل المنهى معلل في الأول والفعل المعلل منهى في الثاني وأيهما كان فمرجع المعنى إلى أن الرفع والجهر كلاهما منصوص الاداء إلى حبوط العمل ، وقراءة ابن مسعود . وزيد بن علي { *فتحبط } بالفاء أظهر في التنصيص على أدائه إلى الإحباط لأن ما بعد الفاء لا يكون إلا مسبباً عما قبلها ، وقوله تعالى : { بَغْتَةً وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَشْعُرُونَ } حال من فاعل { تَحْبَطَ } ومفعول { تَشْعُرُونَ } محذوف بقرينة ما قبله أي والحال أنتم لا تشعرون أنها محبطة ، وظاهر الآية مشعر بأن الذنوب مطلقاً قد تحبط الأعمال الصالحة؛ ومذهب أهل السنة أن المحبط منها الكفر لا غير ، والأول مذهب المعتزلة ولذا قال الزمخشري : قد دلت الآية على أمرين هائلين . أحدهما أن فيما يرتكب من الآثام ما يحبط عمل المؤمن . والثاني أن في أعماله ما لا يدري أنه محبطط ولعله عند الله تعالى محبط .
وأجاب عن ذلك ابن المنير عليه الرحمة بأن المراد في الآية النهي عن رفع الصوت على الإطلاق ، ومعلوم أن حكم النهي الحذر مالم يتوقع في ذلك من إيذاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والقاعدة المختارة أن إيذاءه عليه الصلاة والسلام يبلغ مبلغ الكفر المحبط للعمل باتفاق فورد النهي عما هو مظنة لأذى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سواء وجد هذا المعنى أولاً حماية للذريعة وحسما للمادة ، ثم لما كان هذا المنهى عنه منقسماً إلى ما يبلغ مبلغ الكفر وهو المؤذى له عليه الصلاة والسلام وإلى ما لا يبلغ ذلك المبلغ ولا دليل يميز أحد القسمين عن الآخر لزم المكلف أن يكف عن ذلك مطلقاً خوف أن يقع فيما هو محبط للعمل وهو البالغ حد الأذى اذ لا دليل ظاهراً يميزع ، وإن كان فلا يتفق تمييزه في كثير من الأحيان ، وإلى التباس أحد القسمين بالآخر وقعت الإشارة بقوله سبحانه : { أَن تَحْبَطَ أعمالكم وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَشْعُرُونَ } وإلا فلو كان الأمر على ما يعتقده الزمخشري لم يكن لقوله سبحانه : { وَأَنتُمْ لاَ } موقع إذ الأمر منحصر بين أن يكون رفع الصوت مؤذياً فيكون كفراً محبطاً قطعاً وبين أن يكون غير مؤذ فيكون كبيرة محبطة على رأيه قطعاً ، فعلى كلا حاليه الإحباط به محقق إذن فلا موقع لادعام الكلام بعدم الشعور مع أن الشعور ثابت مطلقاً ، ثم قال عليه الرحمة : وهذا التقدير يدور على مقدمتين كلتاهما صحيحة .
حداهما أن رفع الصوت من جنس ما يحصل به الأذى وهذا أمر يشهد به النقل والمشاهدة حتى أن الشيخ ليتأذى برفع التلميذ صوته بين يديه فكيف برتبة النبوة وما تستحقه من الاجلال والأعظام . ثانيتهما أن إيذاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفر وهذا ثابت قد نص عليه ائمتنا وأفتوا بقتل من تعرض لذلك كفراً ولا تقبل توبته فما أتاه أعظم عند الله تعالى وأكبر انتهى .
وحاصل الجواب أنه لا دليل في الآية على ما ذهب إليه الزمخشري لأنه قد يؤدي إلى الإحباط إذا كان على وجه الإيذاء أو الاستهانة فنهاهم عز وجل عنه وعلله بأنه قد يحبط وهم لا يشعرون ، وقيل : يمكن نظراً للمقام أن يمنزل إذا هم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برفع الصوت منزلة الكفر تغليظاً إجلالاً لمجسله صلوات الله تعالى عليه وسلامه ثم يرتب عليه ما يرتب على الكفر الحقيقي من الإحباط كقوله تعالى : { ءامِناً وَللَّهِ عَلَى الناس حِجُّ البيت } إلى قوله سبحانه : { وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ الله غَنِىٌّ عَنِ العالمين } [ آل عمران : 97 ] ومعنى { وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَشْعُرُونَ } عليه وأنتم لا تشعرون أن ذلك بمنزلة الكفر المحبط وليس كسائر المعاصي ، ولا يتم بدون الأول ، وجاز كما في الكشف أن يكون المراد ما فيه استهانة ويكون من باب { فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ ظَهيراً للكافرين } [ القصص : 86 ] مما الغرض منه التعريض كيف وهو قول منقول عن الحسن كما حكاه في الكشاف ، وقال أبو حيان : إن كانت الآية بمن يفعل ذلك استخفافاً فذلك كفر يحيط معه العمل حقيقة ، وإن كانت للمؤمن الذي يفعله غلبة وجرياً على عادته فإنما يحبط عمله البر في توقير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغض الصوت عنده أن لو فعل ذلك كأنه قيل : مخافة أن تحبط الأعمال التي هي معدة أن تعملوها فتؤجروا عليها ، ولا يخفى ما في الشق الثاني من التلكف البارد ، ثم إن من الجهر ما لم يتناوله النهي بالاتفاق وهو ما كان منهم في حرب أو مجادلة معاند أو ارهاب عدو أو ما أشبه ذلك ما لا يتخيل منه تأذ أو استهانة ، ففي الحديث أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قال للعباس بن عبد المطلب لما ولى المسلمون يوم حنين : ناد أصحاب السمرة فنادى بأعلى صوته أين أصحاب السمرة ، وكان رجلاً صيتا 
/ والتشديد فيه للمبالغة كزيادة الباء في القراءة إلا أن ليس المعنى فيها أنهم نهوا عن الرفع الشديد تخيلاً أن يكون ما دون الشديد مسوغاً لهم ، ولكن المعنى نهيهم عما كانوا عليه من الجلبة واستجفاؤهم فيما كانوا يفعلون ، وهو نظير قوله تعالى : { ياأيها الذين ءامَنُواْ لاَ تَأْكُلُواْ الربا أضعافا مضاعفة } [ آل عمران : 130 ] .
{ وَلاَ تَجْهَرُواْ لَهُ بالقول كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ } أي جهراً كائناً كالجهر لأالجاري فيما بينكم ، فالأول نهى عن رفع الصوت فوق صوته صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا نهى عن مساواة جهرهم لجهره عليه الصلاة والسلام فإنه المعتاد في مخاطبة الأقران والنظراء بعضهم لبعض ، ويفهم من ذلك وجوب الغض حتى تكون أصواتهم دون صوته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقيل : الأول مخصوص بمكالمته صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم وهذا بصمته عليه الصلاة والسلام كأنه قيل : لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوته إذا نطق ونطقتم ولا تجهروا له بالقول إذا سكت وتكلمتم ، ويفهم أيضاً وجوب كون أصواتهم دون صوته عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فأياً ما كان يكون المآل اجعلوا أصواتكم أخفض من صوته صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعهدوا في مخاطبته اللين القريب من الهمس كما هو الدأب عند مخاطبة المهيب المعظم وحافظوا على مراعاة أبهة النبوة وجلالة مقدارها ، ومن هنا قال أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله تعالى عنه بعد نزول الآية كما أخرج عبد بن حميد . والحاكم . وصححه من طريق أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة : { والذي أنزل عليك الكتاب يا رسول الله لا أكلمك إلا كأخي السرار حتى ألقى الله تعالى» .
وفي رواية أنه قال : يا رسول الله والله لا أكلمك إلا السرار أو أخا السرار حتى ألقى الله تعالى ، وكان إذا قدم على رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام الوفود أرسل إليهم من يعلمهم كيف يسلمون ويأمرهم بالسكينة والوقار عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان عمر رضي الله تعالى عنه كما في صحيح البخاري . وغيره عن ابن الزبير إذا تكلم عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يسمع كلامه حتى يستفهمه ، وقيل : معنى { ولا تجهروا له بالقول } الخ ولا تخاطبوه باسمه وكنيته كما يخاطب بعضكم بعضاً وخاطبوه بالنبي والرسول ، والكلام عليه أبعد عن توهم التكرار لكنه خلاف الظاهر لأن ذكر الجهر عليه لا يظهر له وجه ، وكان الظاهر أن يقال مثلاً : ولا تجعلوا خطابه كخطاب بعضكم بعضاً .
يروى أن غارة أتتهم يوماً فصاح العباس يا صباحاه فأسقط الحوامل لشدة صوته ، وفيه يقول نابغة بني جعدة :
زجر أبي عروة السباع إذا ... أشفق أن يختلطن بالغنم
زعمت الرواة أنه كان يزجر السباع عن الغنم فيفتق مرارة السبع في جوفه ، وذكروا أنه سئل ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما فكيف لا تفتق مرارة الغنم؟ فقال : لأنها ألفت صوته ، وروى البخاري . ومسلم عن أنس لما نزلت هذه الآية جلس ثابت بن قيس في بيته وقال : أنا من أهل النار واحتبس فسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سعد بن معاذ فقال : يا أبا عمرو ما شأن ثابت اشتكى؟ قال سعد : إنه جاري وما علمت له بشكوى فأتاه سعد فقال : أنزلت هذه الآية ولقد علمتم إني أرفعكم صوتاً على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنا من أهل النار فذكر ذلك سعد للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : بل هو من أهل الجنة ، وفي رواية أنه لما نزلت دخل بيته وأغلق عليه بابه وطفق يبكي فافتقده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ما شأن ثابت؟ قالوا : يا رسول الله ما ندري ما شأنه غير أنه أغلق باب بيته فهو يبكي فيه فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه فسأله ما شأنك؟ قال : يا رسول الله أنزل الله عليك هذه الآية وأنا شديد الصوت فأخاف أن أكون قد حبط عملي فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : لست منهم بل تعيش بخير وتموت بخير ، والظاهر أن ذلك منه رضي الله تعالى عنه كان من غلبة الخوف عليه وإلا فلا حرمة قبل النهي ، وهو أيضاً أجل من أن يكون ممن كان يقصد الاستهانة والإيذاء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برفع الصوت وهم المنافقون الذين نزلت فيهم الآية على ما روي عن الحسن وإنما كان الرفع منه طبيعة لما أنه كان في أذنه صمم وعادة كثير ممن به ذلك رفع الصوت ، والظاهر أنه بعد نزولها ترك هذه العادة ، فقد أخرج الطبراني والحاكم وصححه أن عاصم بن عدي بن العجلان أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحاله فأرسله إليه فلما جاء قال : ما يبكيك يا ثابت؟ فقال : أنا صيت وأتخوف أن تكون هذه الآية نزلت في فقال له عليه الصلاة والسلام : أما ترضى أن تعيش حميداً وتقتل شهيداً وتدخل الجنة؟ قال : رضيت ولا أرفع صوتي أبداً على صوت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .أهـ

----------


## أبو عـمـر

السلام عليكم ،،
-إذا كان أول شرط من شروط كلمة التوحيد "لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله " هو العلم ... فكيف يكون الجهل عذراً ؟؟؟؟!!!!!



> وبعض المترفقين بالناس اليوم يتلمسون لهم عذرا في أنهم يجهلون مدلول كلمة "دين الله" وهم من ثم لا يصرون ولا يحاولون تحكيم شريعة الله وحدها بوصفها هي "الدين" . وأن جهلهم هذا بمدلول الدين يعفيهم من أن يكونوا جاهليين مشركين ! 
> وأنا لا أتصور كيف أن جهل الناس ابتداء بحقيقة هذا الدين يجعلهم في دائرة هذا الدين ! 
> .


-كيف يستوي من علم لا إله إلا الله ..(فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله)(محمد:19) ومن جهلها ؟؟!!!
-كيف يستوي من عبد الله وحده ولم يُشرك به شيئاً .. ومن عبد مع الله إلهاً آخر ؟؟!!

-كيف يستوي من عبد الله وحده وكفر بما يُعبد من دون الله .. ومن عَبد الله ولم يكفر ولم يبرأ ممن أشرك بالله ؟؟
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "-"بني الإسلام على خمس: على أن يعبد الله ويكفر بما دونه وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وحج البيت، وصوم رمضان". (صحيح مسلم)
فهل من عمل بالتوحيد الخالص كمن عمل بجزء وترك آخر ؟؟!!
فتوحيد الله واضح وبين في كتاب الله وسنة رسولة ... 
-قال  الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في شرح حديث رسول الله : " من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله حرم ماله ودمه وحسابه على الله عز وجل "[ هذا من أعظم ما يبين معنى لا إله إلا الله ، فإنه لم يجعل التلفظ بها عاصما ً للدم والمال ، بل ولا معرفة معناها مع لفظها بل ولا الإقرار بذلك ، بل ولا كونه لا يدعو إلا الله وحده لا شريك له بل لا يحرم ماله ودمه حتى يضيف إلى ذلك الكفر بما يعبد من دون الله فإن شك أوتوقف لم يحرم ماله ودمه ]
- إعلم رحمك الله تعالى أن أول ما فرض الله على ابن آدم الكفر بالطاغوت والإيمان بالله . والدليل قوله تعالى : {وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ} .
فأما صفة الكفر بالطاغوت فأن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها وتبغضها وتكفّر أهلها وتعاديهم 
لقوله تعالى :-"‏قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاء أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ"

وتوحيد الله بركنيه النفي والاثبات .. الايمان بالله والكفر بالطاغوت .. مفروض على كل العباد العامي منهم والعالم .. 
فكيف تقصره على العالم وتعفي منه العامي ؟؟؟!!! 
فكل موحد بالله _عامي كان أم موحد_ وجب عليه عبادة الله وحده والبراءة من الطواغيت والمشركين والبراءة كما أمرنا بها الله في كتابه العزيز :-"‏قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاء أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ"




> يا أخى الفاضل استدلاتك مليئة بالمغالطات وذلك لأنك ناقل من كتب الأخوة الذين لا يعذرون  فتنقل  منها كما بلا مراجعة ولا تحقيق وذلك تأتى بالمغالطات 
> فإن كنت تريد المباحثة والمناقشة فأنا قترح عليك اقتراحا 
> ننشىء موضوعا مستقلا عن العذر بالجهل بينى وبينك ثم يتم طرح الأدلة دليلا دليلا ولا نتخطى دليلا حتى ننتهى منه ..


قد طُرح موضوع من قبل بعنوان "هل الجهل عذر في الشرك الأكبر ؟" وهذا رابط الموضوع http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6060 وقد تم حذفه من الإدارة ... لا أدري ما السبب فقد كان الموضوع قويا والحق جليا ....

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> السلام عليكم ،،
> -إذا كان أول شرط من شروط كلمة التوحيد "لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله " هو العلم ... فكيف يكون الجهل عذراً ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
> -كيف يستوي من علم لا إله إلا الله ..(فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله)(محمد:19) ومن جهلها ؟؟!!!
> -كيف يستوي من عبد الله وحده ولم يُشرك به شيئاً .. ومن عبد مع الله إلهاً آخر ؟؟!!
> -كيف يستوي من عبد الله وحده وكفر بما يُعبد من دون الله .. ومن عَبد الله ولم يكفر ولم يبرأ ممن أشرك بالله ؟؟
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "-"بني الإسلام على خمس: على أن يعبد الله ويكفر بما دونه وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وحج البيت، وصوم رمضان". (صحيح مسلم)
> فهل من عمل بالتوحيد الخالص كمن عمل بجزء وترك آخر ؟؟!!
> فتوحيد الله واضح وبين في كتاب الله وسنة رسولة ... 
> -قال  الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في شرح حديث رسول الله : " من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله حرم ماله ودمه وحسابه على الله عز وجل "[ هذا من أعظم ما يبين معنى لا إله إلا الله ، فإنه لم يجعل التلفظ بها عاصما ً للدم والمال ، بل ولا معرفة معناها مع لفظها بل ولا الإقرار بذلك ، بل ولا كونه لا يدعو إلا الله وحده لا شريك له بل لا يحرم ماله ودمه حتى يضيف إلى ذلك الكفر بما يعبد من دون الله فإن شك أوتوقف لم يحرم ماله ودمه ]
> ...


إن تصبر يأتك الجواب عن هذا الإستشكال الذى تطرحه 




> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6060[/url] وقد تم حذفه من الإدارة ... لا أدري ما السبب فقد كان الموضوع قويا والحق جليا ....


نعم حٌذف الموضوع وقد كنت أرجوا ذلك لأن الأخ البيان خارجى مارق ولعلك لم تطلع على تكفيره لكل المسلمين حتى العلماء أمثال شيخ الإسلام ومرورا بمحمد بن عبد الوهاب فضلا عن المعاصرين 
وذلك لأنه لايعذر من يعذر بالجهل من العلماء  بل لا يعذر من لا يعذر من العلماء بالجهل ولكنهم يعذرون إخوانهم الذين يعذرون وقد لاحظت أنا حينهامن ردودك أنك مؤيد له فى ذلك وأرجوا أن أكون مخطئاً
وأسألك ياأخى السؤال الذى سألتهٌ أنا له وأرجو منك الإجابة
ماذا كان حكمك قبل أن تدرس هذه العقيدة (عدم العذر بالجهل ) وقد كنت جاهلا بلا شك بالطاغوت 
أرجوا الرد

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> إن تصبر يأتك الجواب عن هذا الإستشكال الذى تطرحه


أسأل الله أن يجعلني من الصابرين وأنتظر جوابك على ما تسميه اشكال ... وهو سؤال لا أعتقد أنه يحتاج إلى الصبر والتأجيل ...فمارأيته اشكال ..هو طرح على سبيل الاستنكار ولا ينتظر جوابا ممن يعتقد بعقيدة الولاء والبراء التي بعث الله بها الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام أجمعين...




> نعم حٌذف الموضوع وقد كنت أرجوا ذلك لأن الأخ البيان خارجى مارق ولعلك لم تطلع على تكفيره لكل المسلمين حتى العلماء أمثال شيخ الإسلام ومرورا بمحمد بن عبد الوهاب فضلا عن المعاصرين 
> وذلك لأنه لايعذر من يعذر بالجهل من العلماء  بل لا يعذر من لا يعذر من العلماء بالجهل ولكنهم يعذرون إخوانهم الذين يعذرون وقد لاحظت أنا حينهامن ردودك أنك مؤيد له فى ذلك وأرجوا أن أكون مخطئاً
> وأسألك ياأخى السؤال الذى سألتهٌ أنا له وأرجو منك الإجابة
> ماذا كان حكمك قبل أن تدرس هذه العقيدة (عدم العذر بالجهل ) وقد كنت جاهلا بلا شك بالطاغوت 
> أرجوا الرد


قبل أن أجيبك على سؤالك اسمح لي أن أسألك سؤالاٌ ... هل من بشر بعد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام معصوم ؟ وهل يوجد أحد فوق المعايير والأحكام الشرعية ... فكلنا بشر وكلنا يخطئ ويصيب .. فلا تعتقد العصمة في أحد .. 
ولا أتصور أحد من المسلمين كفر الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب_ رحمه الله _ أما عن المعاصرين فأنا لا أرى عصمتهم .. وأرى أن أي انسان كان عالما أو جاهلا يستحق ما وقع به .. فالقرضاوي على سبيل المثال لديه من الكفر البواح ما يجعل كل موحد يبرأ منه ويُكفره ...
أما عن سؤالك .. فأنا أعتقد بعقيدة الولاء والبراء .. وليس عقيدة عدم العذر بالجهل .. عقيدة لا إله إلا الله التي أشهد بكفر من جهلها ... ليتك  أجبت على أسئلتي الاستنكارية .. لتعرف أنه لا يستوي من وحد الله ومن أشرك بالله ... وأنه لا يستوي الذي يعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله والذي يعبد إله آخر وإن كان جاهلا
 الصحابة وهم خيار الأمة قبل أن يعرفوا التوحيد كانوا مشركين .. فلا تلي عنق الحوار .. 
وأنا أطلب من ادارة المنتدى ان تعيد الموضوع المحذوف لنكمله بالادلة لا بالاتهامات والشتائم...

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> قبل أن أجيبك على سؤالك اسمح لي أن أسألك سؤالاٌ ... هل من بشر بعد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام معصوم ؟ وهل يوجد أحد فوق المعايير والأحكام الشرعية ... فكلنا بشر وكلنا يخطئ ويصيب .. فلا تعتقد العصمة في أحد ..


.
أنا لم أعتقد العصمة فى أحد بعد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وأين وجدت هذا فى كلامى ؟؟؟




> ولا أتصور أحد من المسلمين كفر الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب_ رحمه الله _ أما عن المعاصرين فأنا لا أرى عصمتهم .. وأرى أن أي انسان كان عالما أو جاهلا يستحق ما وقع به ..


.


قد كفر هذا الأخ شيخ الأسلام لأنه يعذرمن وقع الشرك جهلا  وكذلك كفر محمد بن عبد الوهاب  وكذلك هيئة كبار العلماء وقد كنت أنا الذى أناقشه 




> أما عن سؤالك .. فأنا أعتقد بعقيدة الولاء والبراء .. وليس عقيدة عدم العذر بالجهل .. عقيدة لا إله إلا الله التي أشهد بكفر من جهلها ... ليتك  أجبت على أسئلتي الاستنكارية .. لتعرف أنه لا يستوي من وحد الله ومن أشرك بالله ... وأنه لا يستوي الذي يعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله والذي يعبد إله آخر وإن كان جاهلا


.

سيأتيك تفصيل هذا قريبا إن شاء الله فصبر جميل



> الصحابة وهم خيار الأمة قبل أن يعرفوا التوحيد كانوا مشركين ..


.

نعم كان الصحابة قبل إيمانهم مشركين   لكنك ولدتَ من أبوين مسلمين أليس كذلك ؟؟
أم أنهما (والداك) ليسا مسلمين  ؟؟ وهل أفهم من إجابتك أنك كنت مشركا ثم أسلمت أم ماذا ؟؟



> فلا تلي عنق الحوار .. 
> وأنا أطلب من ادارة المنتدى ان تعيد الموضوع المحذوف لنكمله بالادلة لا بالاتهامات والشتائم..


.
أنا لم ألوى عنق الحوار كما تدعى  ولم أشتم أحدا  إلا إذا كنت ترى نبزى للأخ البيان بأنه خارخى مارق بأن هذا شتم واتهام 
فإن كان هذا كذلك فقل بربك ماذا تسمى من كفر الأمة منذ زمن بعيد الى اليوم بما فيها من العلماء المخلصين أمثال شيخ الأسلام ابن تيمية وابن عبد الوهاب  وغيرهما هل هذا مجتهد كما تزعم إن لم يكن هذا خارجى محترق فماذا تسميه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى كل حال يا أخى المسئلة أمامك ونحن نطرحها للمباحثة فإن أردت المشاركة معنا  فمرحبا ولكن بشرط مقارعة الحجة بالحجة  ووالله لو تبين لى أن قولى بالعذر خطأ لرجعت عنه ولا يضيرنى هذا فى شىء  وهذا أيضا ما أرجوه منك   ومن غيرك

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله

أما العذر بالجهل المنضبط  ، فهذا من دين الله ، والأدلة عليه من القرآن و من السنة و من آثار السلف الصالحين .
ولن أدخل في الاصطلاحات و المناقشات العقيمة ، بل أمضي ان شاء الله سريعا الى الادلة القاطعة ، ثم الى آثار السلف رضوان الله عليهم.

أما الدليل الاول  فهو قوله تعالى 

 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قالوا يا موسى اجعل  لنا إلها كما لهم آلهمة ، قال إنكم قوم تجهلون   :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

فهؤلاء بنو اسرائيل ، طلبوا  من موسى أن يجعل لهم الها كعبدة الاصنام العاكفين عليها ،فلم يكفرهم نبي الله موسى بمقالتهم الكفرية مع أنها كفر بواح و شرك صراح ، بل عذرهم بجهلهم ، فلما أقيمت عليهم الحجة ثم عبدوا العجل مرة اخرى كفروا .

ومثل ذلك ما حدث لبعض اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  حين سألوه أن يجعل لهم ذات أنواط ، فانكر عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنه لم يكفرهم و لم يطلب منهم اعادة النطق بالشهادتين.

ومن الأدلة قول الحواريين على قراءة  [ يستطيع ] 
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  هل يستطيع ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
والقلب يميل الى أن الحواريين -خين سؤالهم - كان عندهم شيء من الشك ، كما ذكر ذلك المفسرون ، ويدل عليه قول عيسى عليه السلام لهم  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  اتقوا الله ان كنتم مومنين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
ويدل عليه قولهم :
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قالوا نريد أن ناكل منها و تطمئن قلوبنا و نعلم أن قد صدقتنا ونكون عليها من الشاهدين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
 ومع هذا فلم يكفرهم عليه الصلاة و سلم ، ومن ادلته قوله تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  فمن يكفر بعد منكم فإني أعذبه    الاية  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:    فتوعد سبحانه من سيكفر بعد الاكل منها ن وسكت سبحانه عن حكم
سؤالهم : هل يستطيع ربك ؟ و الله تعالى لا يسكت عن الكفر و العصيان.

ومن الأدلة على العذر بالجهل ايضا قوله سبحانه  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين و الله أركسهم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
يعاتب الله في هذه الاية المسلمين على اختلافهم في قوم من المنافقين إما يوم أحد على قول و إما 
في قوم آخرين ، و الشاهد فيه أن الصحابة اختلفوا في كفر هؤلاء ، والفئة المصيبة هي التي كفرتهم
ومع هذا لم تكفر  الفئة التي لم تكفرهم ، وهذا دليل قوي لمن تامله .

ومن الأدلة على ذلك انكار  عائشة رضي الله عنها عذاب القبر حين أخبرتها اليهودية به ، ولم تقبل بذلك حتى صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قول اليهودية بأن الناس يعذبون في قبورهم.
فما ضرها  تكذيبها به قبل العلم به رضي الله عنها.

ومن الادلة على العذر بالجهل أيضا ، أن من السلف الصالح من كفر  الخوارج ، و المعلوم أن عليا رضي الله عنه لم يكفرهم ، فلم  يكفر  هؤلاء الاسلاف رضي الله   عنهم عليا ، مع أنه في حكمهم
لم يعلم حكم الخوارج  - أقول في حكمهم.

فالذين كفروا الخوارج ، علي رضي الله عنه عندهم لم يعلم بحكم الخوارج ، ومع هذا لم يكفروه.
 و لايهمنا المحق من المبطل  في هذه المسألة بقدر ما يهمنا أن نعلم كيف كان السلف ينظرون الى مسألة العذر بالجهل.

ومن الامثلة ايضا ، تكفير بعض السلف للحجاج ، وقول بعضهم بإسلامه.
وعلى هذا فالقائلون بكفره لا شك يرون من لا يكفره جاهلين بحاله ، ولكنهم ما كفروهم ! بل 
جاء عن بعضهم من يقول : عجبا لإحواننا يرون الحجاج مسلما ، فتكلم عنهم بلسان الاخوة.

ومن الامثلة ايضا ، انكار بعض السلف لقراءة   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  بل عجبت ُ  و يسخرون  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وقال ان الله 
لا يعجب ، مع أنها قرآن منزل ، فلم يكفره العلماء.

ومن الامثلة ايضا انكار بعض اهل العلم لقرآنية البسملة ، وأنها ليست قرآنا ، لأنه اذا لم تكن آية
من أي  سورة ، و السور قرآن فماذا تكون ؟ ومع هذا لم يكفرهم أهل العلم الآخرين القائلين بقرآنيتها.

ومن الادلة على ذلك ايضا عدم تكفير اهل العلم الذين ردوا القراءات الثلاثة بعد السبع.
فالذين قبلوا هذه القراءات الثلاثة لم يكفروا الرادين لها .  

وأحسب أن قبل الخوض في هذا الموضوع الشائك ، موضوع العذر بالجهل ، كان ينبغي تحرير 
المعنيين به ومن ليس معنيا به ، فيخرج منه مثلا اليهود و النصارى و من كان يدا معهم على المسلمين  وغير ذلك ن حتى يضيق نطاق البحث و يسهل .
و الله أعلم واحكم .
وما كان من صواب فمن الله ، وما كان من خطأ فمني و من الشيطان أسأل  الله أن يغفره لي و ان يقيض من يصححه.

----------


## ابو القعقاع

في ظني والعلم عند الله أن تحرير موضع النقاش أهم من التراشق بالألفاظ وأرجوامن الله أن يجعلني وإياكم طلاب حق أما قضية العذربالجهل ففي نظري أنها محسومة فالعلماء كشيخ الأسلام وتلميذه ابن القيم والأئمة النجديين فصلوا في المسألة تفصيلا شافياوجعلوها نوعين نوع لايعذربه وهو ماكان من أصول الدين فهذا النوع لايعذر فيه بالجهل إلالحديث عهدبالإسلام أوجاهلا في غيرمكان العلم مع بذله الجهدللبحث عن الحق أما المسائل غير المعلومة من الدين فهذه لابد من إزالة الأشكال عن صاحبها وأظن أنكم شبه متفقين وأأيد كلام المهاجربجعل موضوع خاص حول قضية العذر بالجهل حتى يتم النقاش فيه فيزول الأشكال ونعود بالقضية إلى أصلها داعيا للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

الأخوين المجلسى الشينطى وأبو القعقاع جزاكما الله خيرا

----------


## عبد فقير

قال الشيخ العلامة المحقق صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ فى شرح الطحاوية أنه يحق للعامى تكفير المعين فيما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة أما المسائل الخفية فإنها ليست إلا لأهل العلم

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> .
> قد كفر هذا الأخ شيخ الأسلام لأنه يعذرمن وقع الشرك جهلا  وكذلك كفر محمد بن عبد الوهاب  وكذلك هيئة كبار العلماء وقد كنت أنا الذى أناقشه


اتق الله يا رجل ... كيف تدعي أن شيخ الاسلام يعذر من وقع في الشرك جهلا ؟؟؟!! 
ومن أين أتيت بهذا القول .. ومن الذي كفر محمد بن عبد الوهاب .. فقد كنت متابعاً للموضوع ولم أرى منه هذا الكلام .. أم أنك تُحمل القول ما فهمت أنت ؟

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله (2/731) :
فأنا بعد معرفة ما جاء به الرسول نعلم بالضرورة انه لم يشرع لأمته أن تدعو أحدا من الأموات لا الأنبياء ولا الصالحين ولا غيرهم لا بلفظ الاستغاثة ولا يغيرها ولا بلفظ الاستعاذة ولا يغيرها كما أنه لم يشرع لأمته السجود لميت ولا لغير ميت ونحو ذلك بل نعلم أنه نهى عن كل هذه الأمور وأن ذلك من الشرك الذي حرمه الله تعالى ورسوله لكن لغلبة الجهل وقلة العلم بآثار الرسالة في كثير من المتأخرين لم يمكن تكفيرهم بذلك حتى يتبين لهم ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مما يخالفه ولهذا ما بينت هذه المسألة قط لمن يعرف أصل الإسلام إلا تفطن وقال هذا أصل دين الإسلام
وكان بعض الأكابر من الشيوخ العارفين من أصحابنا يقول هذا أعظم ما بينته لنا لعلمه بأن هذا أصل الدين .أهـ
وقال رحمه الله (12/500) :
وإذا عرف هذا فتكفير المعين من هؤلاء الجهال وأمثالهم بحيث يحكم عليه بأنه من الكفار لا يجوز الاقدام عليه الا بعد ان تقوم على أحدهم الحجة الرسالية التي يتبين بها أنهم مخالفون للرسل وان كانت هذه المقالة لا ريب انها كفر
وهكذا الكلام في تكفير جميع المعينين مع ان بعض هذه البدعة أشد من بعض وبعض المبتدعة يكون فيه من الايمان ما ليس في بعض فليس لأحد أن يكفر احدا من المسلمين وان اخطأ وغلط حتى تقام عليه الحجة وتبين له المحجة
ومن ثبت إيمانه بيقين لم يزل ذلك عنه بالشك بل لا يزول إلا بعد إقامة الحجة وإزالة الشبهة
وهذا الجواب لا يحتمل اكثر من هذا والله المسؤول أن يوفقنا وسائر اخواننا لما يحبه ويرضاه والله سبحانه أعلمأهـ

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

وقال رحمه الله (407/11) :
وكثير من الناس قد ينشأ فى الأمكنة والأزمنة الذى يندرس فيها كثير من علوم النبوات حتى لا يبقى من يبلغ ما بعث الله به رسوله من الكتاب والحكمة فلا يعلم كثيرا مما يبعث الله به رسوله ولا يكون هناك من يبلغه ذلك ومثل هذا لا يكفر ولهذا اتفق الأئمة على ان من نشأ ببادية بعيدة عن أهل العلم والايمان وكان حديث العهد بالاسلام فأنكر شيئا من هذه الأحكام الظاهرة المتواترة فانه لا يحكم بكفره حتى يعرف ما جاء به الرسول ولهذا جاء فى الحديث يأتى على الناس زمان لا يعرفون فيه صلاة ولا زكاة ولا صوما ولا حجا إلا الشيخ الكبير والعجوز الكبيرة يقول ادركنا آباءنا وهم يقولون لا إله إلا الله وهم لا يدرون صلاة ولا زكاة ولا حجا فقال ولا صوم ينجيهم من النار وقد دل على هذا الأصل ما اخرجاه فى الصحيحين عن أبى هريرة ان رسول الله قال قال رجل لم يعجل حسنة قط لأهله اذا مات فحرقوه ثم اذروا نصفه فى البر ونصفه فى البحر فوالله لئن قدر الله عليه ليعذبنه عذابا لا يعذبنه أحدا من العالمين فلما مات الرجل فعلوا ما أمرهم فأمر الله البر فجمع ما فيه وأمر البحر فجمع ما فيه ثم قال لم فعلت هذا قال من خشيتك يا رب وأنت أعلم فغفر الله له وفى لفظ آخر اسرف رجل على نفسه فلما حضره الموت أوصى بنيه فقال إذا انامت فأحرقونى ثم اسحقونى ثم أذرونى فى البحر فوالله لئن قدر على ربى ليعذبنى عذابا ما عذبه أحدا قال ففعلوا ذلك به فقال للأرض أد ما اخذت فاذا هو قائم فقال له ما حملك على ما صنعت قال خشيتك يا رب أو قال مخافتك فغفر له بذلك وفى طريق آخر قال الله لكل شىء اخذ منه شيئا أد ما اخذت منه
وقد أخرج البخارى هذه القصة من حديث حذيفة وعقبة بن عمرو أيضا عن حذيفة عن النبى قال كان رجل فيمن كان قبلكم كان يسىء الظن بعمله فقال لأهله إذا أنامت فخذونى فذرونى فى البحر فى يوم صائف ففعلوا فجمعه الله ثم قال ما حملك على الذى فعلت فقال ما حملنى الا مخافتك فغفر له
وفى طريق آخر ان رجلا حضره الموت فلما يئس من الحياة أوصى أهله أذا انامت فاجمعوا لى حطبا كثيرا واوقدوا فيه نارا حتى إذا أكلت لحمى ووصلت الى عظمى فامتحشت فخذوها فاطحنوها ثم أنظروا يوما فذرونى فى اليم فجمعه الله فقال له لم فعلت ذلك قال من خشيتك فغفر الله له قال عقبة بن عمرو أنا سمعته يعنى النبى يقول ذلك وكان نباشا فهذا الرجل ظن ان الله لا يقدر عليه اذا تفرق هذا التفرق فظن انه لا يعيده اذا صار كذلك وكل واحد من انكار قدرة الله تعالى وانكار معاد الابدان وان تفرقت كفر لكنه كان مع إيمانه بالله وإيمانه بأمره وخشيته منه جاهلا بذلك ضالا فى هذا الظن مخطئا فغفر الله له ذلك والحديث صريح فى ان الرجل طمع ان لا يعيده إذا فعل ذلك وأدنى هذا ان يكون شاكا فى المعاد وذلك كفر إذا قامت حجة النبوة على منكره حكم بكفره هو بين فى عدم ايمانه بالله تعالى ومن تأول قوله لئن قدر الله على بمعنى قضى أو بمعنى ضيق فقد أبعد النجعة وحرف الكلم عن مواضعه فانه إنما امر بتحريقه وتفريقه لئلا يجمع ويعاد وقال إذا انامت فأحرقونى ثم اسحقونى ثم ذرونى فى الريح فى البحر فوالله لئن قدر على ربى ليعذبنى عذابا ما عذبه أحدا
فذكر هذه الجملة الثانية بحرف الفاء عقيب الاولى يدل على انه سبب لها وانه فعل ذلك لئلا يقدر الله عليه اذا فعل ذلك فلو كان مقرا بقدرة الله عليه اذا فعل ذلك كقدرته عليه اذا لم يفعل لم يكن فى ذلك فائدة له ولان التقدير عليه والتضيق موافقان للتعذيب وهو قد جعل تفريقه مغايرا لان يقدر الرب قال فوالله لئن قدر الله على ليعذبنى عذابا ما عذبه احدا من العالمين فلا يكون الشرط هو الجزاء ولانه لو كان مراده ذلك لقال فوالله لئن جازانى ربى أو لئن عاقبنى ربى ليعذبنى عذابا كما هو الخطاب المعروف فى مثل ذلك ولان لفظ قدر بمعنى ضيق لا أصل له فى اللغة
ومن استشهد على ذلك بقوله وقدر فى السرد وقوله ومن قدر عليه رزقه فقد استشهد بمالا يشهد له فان اللفظ كان بقوله وقدر فى السرد أى اجعل ذلك بقدر ولا تزد ولا تنقص وقوله ومن قدر عليه رزقه أى جعل رزقه قدر ما يغنيه من غير فضل إذ لو ينقص الرزق عن ذلك لم يعش
واما قدر بمعنى قدر أى اراد تقدير الخير والشر فهو لم يقل إن قدر على ربى العذاب بل قال لئن قدر على ربى والتقدير يتناول النوعين فلا يصح ان يقال لئن قضى الله على لأنه قد مضى وتقرر عليه ما ينفعه وما يضره ولأنه لو كان المراد التقدير او التضييق لم يكن ما فعله مانعا من ذلك فى ظنه ودلائل فساد هذا التحريف كثيرة ليس هذا موضع بسطها فغاية ما فى هذا انه كان رجلا لم يكن عالما بجميع ما يستحقه الله من الصفات وبتفصيل انه القادر وكثير من المؤمنين قد يجهل مثل ذلك فلا يكون كافرا
ومن تتبع الاحاديث الصحيحة وجد فيها من هذا الجنس ما يوافقه كما روى مسلم فى صحيحه عن عائشة رضى الله عنها قالت الا احدثكم عنى وعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قلنا بلى قالت لما كانت ليلتى التى النبى فيها عندى انقلب فوضع رداءه وخلع نعليه فوضعها عند رجليه وبسط طرف إزاره على فراشه واضطجع فلم يثبت الا ريثما ظن انى رقدت فأخذ رداءه رويدا وانتقل رويدا وفتح الباب رويدا فخرج ثم اجافه رويدا فجعلت درعى فى رأسى واختمرت وتقنعت ازارى ثم انطلقت على أثره حتى جاء البقيع فقام فأطال القيام ثم رفع يديه ثلاث مرات ثم انحرف فانحرفت واسرع فأسرعت فهرول وهرولت وأحضر وأحضرت فسبقته فدخلت فليس الا ان اضطجعت فقال مالك يا عائشة حشيى رابية قالت لا شىء قال لتخبرينى أو ليخبرنى اللطيف الخبير قالت قلت يا رسول الله بأبى أنت وأمى فأخبرته قال فأنت السواد الذى رأيت أمامى قلت نعم فلهزنى فى صدرى لهزة اوجعتنى ثم قال أظننت ان يحيف الله عليك ورسوله قالت قلت مهما يكتم الناس يعلمه الله قال نعم قال فان جبريل عليه السلام أتانى حين رأيت فنادانى فأخفاه منك فأجبته واخفيته منك ولم يكن يدخل عليك وقد وضعت ثيابك وظننت انك رقدت وكرهت ان أوقظك وخشيت ان تستوحشى فقال ان ربك يأمرك ان تأتى أهل البقيع فتستغفر لهم قلت كيف أقول يا رسول الله قال قولى السلام على أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين ويرحم الله المستقدمين منا والمستأخرين وانا ان شاء الله للاحقون
فهذه عائشة أم المؤمنين سألت النبى هل يعلم الله كل ما يكتم الناس فقال لها النبى نعم وهذا يدل على انها لم تكن تعلم ذلك ولم تكن قبل معرفتها بأن الله عالم بكل شىء يكتمه الناس كافرة وان كان الاقرار بذلك بعد قيام الحجة من أصول الايمان وانكار علمه بكل شىء كانكار قدرته على كل شىء هذا مع انها كانت ممن يستحق اللوم على الذنب ولهذا لهزها النبى وقال أتخافين ان يحيف الله عليك ورسوله وهذا الأصل مبسوط فى غير هذا الموضع
فقد تبين أن هذا القول كفر ولكن تكفير قائله لا يحكم به حتى يكون قد بلغه من العلم ما تقوم به عليه الحجة التى يكفر تاركها ودلائل فساد هذا القول كثيرة فى الكتاب والسنة واتفاق سلف الامة وأئمتها ومشائخها لا يحتاج إلى بسطها.أهـ

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

[SIZE="6"]وقال (507/7) :
المحفوظ عن أحمد وأمثاله من الأئمة إنما هو تكفير الجهمية المشبهة وأمثال هؤلاء ولم يكفر أحمد الخوارج ولا القدرية إذا أقروا بالعلم وأنكروا خلق الأفعال وعموم المشيئة لكن حكي عنه في تكفيرهم روايتان
وأما المرجئة فلا يختلف قوله فى عدم تكفيرهم مع أن أحمد لم يكفر أعيان الجهمية ولا كل من قال إنه جهمي كفره ولا كل من وافق الجهمية فى بعض بدعهم بل صلى خلف الجهمية الذين دعوا إلى قولهم وإمتحنوا الناس وعاقبوا من لم يوافقهم بالعقوبات الغليظة لم يكفرهم أحمد وأمثاله بل كان يعتقد إيمانهم وإمامتهم ويدعو لهم ويرى الإئتمام بهم فى الصلوات خلفهم والحج والغزو معهم والمنع من الخروج عليهم ما يراه لأمثالهم من الأئمة وينكر ما أحدثوا من القول الباطل الذي هو كفر عظيم وإن لم يعلموا هم أنه كفر وكان ينكره ويجاهدهم على رده بحسب الإمكان فيجمع بين طاعة الله ورسوله فى إظهار السنة والدين وإنكار بدع الجهمية الملحدين وبين رعاية حقوق المؤمنين من الأئمة والأمة وإن كانوا جهالا مبتدعين وظلمة فاسقين[/SIZE]

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

هذه بعض النصوص لشيخ الإسلام فى عذر من وقع فى الشرك أو الكفر جهلا 
أما بخصوص اتهامى للأخ البيان بأنه يكفر  شيخ الإسلام وغيره ممن ذكرتهم 
فقد صرح هو بذلك فى الموضوع الحذوف وقدكنت أنا من يناقشه لا أنت وقد وهمت أنت فى ذلك   وإنما نفى ذلك عنه الأخ أبو موسى لكن البيان صرح بمذهبه لما قال عنى أننى استوعبت ما قاله لكن وقف أمامى هيبة تكفير العلماء أما هو فيقول أنه اتبع الحق بل أخذ يورد أقوال لشيخ الإسلام ولغيره ويستنكرها عليهم جدا وراح يؤصل أن من قال هذا لا يكون مسلما 
ثم إن الأخ مشترك معنا راسله على الخاص وانظر بما يجيبك ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله

نعم ، شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله ، ممن يقول بالعذر بالجهل ، وهذه أقواله أنقلها اليك و الى الاخوة الكرام من الفتاوى على النت ، وهي مشهورة ثابتة عنه ، قرأناها في كتبه رحمه الله .

يقول رحمه الله :

فالمتاول والجاهل المعذور ليس حكمه حكم المعاند والفاجر بل قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرًا‏.
‏http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/view...10;ر#SR1

ويقول رحمه الله :

فان من جحد شيئًا من الشرائع الظاهرة، وكان حديث العهد بالاسلام، او ناشئًا ببلد جهل، لا يكفر حتى تبلغه الحجة النبوية‏.‏ 

http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/view...10;ر#SR1

ويقول ايضا :

والتكفير هو من الوعيد ، فإنه وإن كان القول تكذيبًا لما قاله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لكن قد يكون الرجل حديث عهد بإسلام، أو نشأ ببادية بعيدة، ومثل هذا لا يكفر بجحد ما يجحده حتى تقوم عليه الحجة‏.‏ وقد يكون الرجل لم يسمع تلك النصوص، أو سمعها ولم تثبت عنده، أو عارضها عنده معارض آخر أوجب تأويلها، وإن كان مخطئًا‏.‏ 
وكنت دائمًا إذكر الحديث الذي في الصحيحين في الرجل الذي قال‏:‏ إذا أنا مت فأحرقوني، ثم اسحقوني‏.‏ ثم ذروني في اليم، فوالله لئن قدر الله علي ليعذبني عذابًا ما عذبه أحدًا من العالمين‏.‏ ففعلوا به ذلك، فقال الله له‏:‏ ما حملك على ما فعلت‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ خشيتك فغفر له‏.‏ 
فهذا رجل شك في قدرة الله، وفي إعادته إذا ذُرىَ، بل اعتقد أنه لا يعاد‏.‏ وهذا كفر باتفاق المسلمين، لكن كان جاهلا لا يعلم ذلك، وكان مؤمنًا يخاف الله أن يعاقبه، فغفر له بذلك‏.‏ 
والمتأول من أهل الأجتهاد، الحريص على متابعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى بالمغفرة من مثل هذا‏.

http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/view...10;ة#SR1

ويقول رحمه الله :


فإن حكم الكفر لا يكون إلا بعد بلوغ الرسالة‏
http://www.al-eman.com/IslamLib/view...10;ة#SR1


وهذا كثير في كتبه رحمه الله .

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

> وهل يدخل المرء الاسلام بمجرد نطقه بالشهادة؟ ام لابد من ان يعلم معناها وهو اعتقاد بطلان عبادة غير الله واثبات الاولوهية لله وحده؟ والحق انه لايدخل احد الاسلام حتي يعلم معناها ويعمل


الحمد لله
كل من نطق بكلمة التوحيد فله حكم الاسلام ، وعصم دمه وماله حتى ينقض اسلامه  مع توفر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع في حقه فحينذاك يكفر ، ولك عبرة بالمنافقين الذين اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة،فإن ظاهرهم الاسلام ن يشهدون الجمع والجماعات بل ومنهم من شهد بعض المشاهد.

وأسأل هذا الأخ كاتب هذه المقالة :
لاشك ان لكلمة التوحيد معناها ولوازمها .

فماقولك في انسان ياباني أو صيني أو في اقصى القطب الشمالي ، طلب منه ان ينطق بكلمة التوحيد ، فهل ينتظر ان يتعلم معناها أولا حتى اذا نطقها كان عندك مسلما ؟ 
فإن قلت هذا فأنت تقول بأنه لابد قبل دخول الاسلام من الكفر ، لأنك طلبت منه الا ينطق بالشهادتين حتى يتعلم معناهما ، و لايدخل المرء في الاسلام الا بهما.

وإن قلت بل ينطقهما و يتعلم من فوره معناهما ، قلنا لك : بينك و بينك مدة الله أعلم بها قد تكون شهورا أو اياما على اقل تقدير ، فماحكمه عندك وهو ناطق بالشهادتين و لم يتعلم معناهما ومقتضاهما بعدُ ولكنه يجتهد في ذلك ؟

إن قلت هو لا يزال مشركا فنعوذ بالله من هذا القول وصاحبه !

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

ومنها ان الذين إستحبوا السفر إلى زيارة قبر نبينا مرادهم السفر إلى مسجده وهذا مشروع بالإجماع ولو قصد المسافر إليه فهو إنما يصل إلى المسجد والمسجد منتهى سفره لا يصل إلى القبر بخلاف غيره فإنه يصل إلى القبر إلا أن يكون متوغلا فى الجهل والضلال فيظن أن مسجده إنما شرع السفر إليه لأجل القبر وأنه لذلك كانت الصلاة فيه بألف صلاة وأنه لولا القبر لم يكن له فضيلة على غيره أو يظن أن المسجد بنى أو جعل تبعا للقبر كما تبنى المساجد على قبور الأنبياء والصالحين.
ويظن أن الصلاة فى المسجد تبع والمقصود هو القبر كما يظن المسافرون إلى قبور الأنبياء والصالحين غير قبر نبينا وكما أن الذى يذهب إلى الجمعة يصلى إذا دخل تحية المسجد ركعتين ولكن هو إنما جاء لأجل الجمعة لا لأجل ركعتى التحية فمن ظن هذا فى مسجد نبينا فهو من أضل الناس وأجهلهم بدين الإسلام وأجهلهم بأحوال الرسول واصحابه وسيرته وأقواله وأفعاله وهذا محتاج إلى أن يتعلم ما جهله من دين الإسلام حتى يدخل فى الإسلام ولا يأخذ بعض الإسلام ويترك بعضه.
مجموع الفتاوى، الجزء 27، صفحة 254

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله كما فى درء التعارض (3/107) :
فهذا الكلام وأمثاله يقوله كثير من أصحاب الأئمة الأربعة ومعلوم أن الأئمة الأربعة ما قالوا لا هذا القول ولا هذا القول وإنما قال ذلك من أتباعهم من سلك السبل المتقدمة والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يدع أحدا من الخلق إلى النظر ابتداء ولا إلى مجرد إثبات الصانع بل أول ما دعاهم إليه الشهادتان وبذلك أمر أصحابه
كما قال في الحديث المتفق على صحته لمعاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه لما بعثه إلى اليمن : [ إنك تأتي قوما أهل كتاب فليكن أول ما تدعوهم إليه شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله فإن هم أطاعوا لك بذلك فإعلمهم أن الله افترض عليهم خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة فإن هم أطاعوا لذلك فأعلمهم أن الله افترض عليهم صدقة تؤخذ من أغنيائهم فترد في فقرائهم ]
وكذلك سائر الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم موافقه لهذا كما في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة وابن عمر : [ أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحقها وحسابهم على الله ]
وفي حديث ابن عمر : [ حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة ]
وهذا مما اتفق عليه أئمة الدين وعلماء المسلمين فإنهم مجمعون على ما علم بالاضطرار من دين الرسول أن كل كافر فإنه يدعى إلى الشهادتين سواء كان معطلا أو مشركا أو كتابيا وبذلك يصير الكافر مسلما ولا يصير مسلما بدون ذلك
كما قال أبو بكر بن المنذر : أجمع كل من أحفظ عنه من أهل العلم على أن الكافر إذ قال : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله وأن كل ما جاء به محمد حق وأبرأ إلى الله من كل دين يخالف دين الإسلام - وهو بالغ صحيح يعقل - أنه مسلم فإن رجع بعد ذلك فأظهر الكفر كان مرتدا يجب عليه ما يجب على المرتد
لكن تنازعوا فيما إذا قال : أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله : هل يتضمن ذلك الشهادة بالتوحيد أو لا يتضمن ؟ أو يفرق بين من يكون مقرا بالتوحيد ومن لا يكون مقرا على ثلاثة أقوال معروفة من مذهب أحمد وغيره من الفقهاء ولهذا قال غير واحد ممن تكلم في أول الواجبات كالشيخ عبد القادر وغيره : أول واجب على الداخل في ديننا هو الشهادتان
واتفق المسلمون على أن الصبي إذا بلغ مسلما لم يجب عليه عقب بلوغه تجديد الشهادتين
والقرآن العزيز ليس فيه أن النظر أول الواجبات ولا فيه إيجاب النظر على كل أحد وإنما في الأمر بالنظر لبعض الناس وهذا موافق لقول من يقول : إنه واجب على من لم يحصل له الإيمان إلا به بل هو واجب على كل من لا يؤدي واجبا إلا به وهذا أصح الأقوال

----------


## المغيرة

> الحمد لله
> كل من نطق بكلمة التوحيد فله حكم الاسلام ، وعصم دمه وماله حتى ينقض اسلامه  مع توفر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع في حقه فحينذاك يكفر ، ولك عبرة بالمنافقين الذين اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة،فإن ظاهرهم الاسلام ن يشهدون الجمع والجماعات بل ومنهم من شهد بعض المشاهد.
> وأسأل هذا الأخ كاتب هذه المقالة :
> لاشك ان لكلمة التوحيد معناها ولوازمها .
> فماقولك في انسان ياباني أو صيني أو في اقصى القطب الشمالي ، طلب منه ان ينطق بكلمة التوحيد ، فهل ينتظر ان يتعلم معناها أولا حتى اذا نطقها كان عندك مسلما ؟ 
> فإن قلت هذا فأنت تقول بأنه لابد قبل دخول الاسلام من الكفر ، لأنك طلبت منه الا ينطق بالشهادتين حتى يتعلم معناهما ، و لايدخل المرء في الاسلام الا بهما.
> وإن قلت بل ينطقهما و يتعلم من فوره معناهما ، قلنا لك : بينك و بينك مدة الله أعلم بها قد تكون شهورا أو اياما على اقل تقدير ، فماحكمه عندك وهو ناطق بالشهادتين و لم يتعلم معناهما ومقتضاهما بعدُ ولكنه يجتهد في ذلك ؟
> إن قلت هو لا يزال مشركا فنعوذ بالله من هذا القول وصاحبه !


في هذا يقول الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ رحمه الله  ( لا إله إلا الله ) قيدت في الكتاب بقيود ثقال :[ منها العلم ، واليقين ، والإخلاص ، والمحبة ، والقبول ، والكفر بما يعبد من دون الله ، فإذا إجتمعت هذه القيود لمن قالها نفعته هذه الكلمة ،وإن لم تجتمع لم تنفعه] .. وفي تفسير حديث رسول الله  والذي رواه عبادة ابن الصامت  قال  { من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله  وحده لاشريك له ، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله وأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله ، وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه ، والجنة حق ، والنار حق ،أدخله الله الجنة على ماكان من العمل} 
     قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ رحمه الله [ قوله من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله  ] أي من تكلم بها عارفاً لمعناها ، عاملاً بمقتضاها باطناً وظاهراً ، فلا بد في الشهادتين من العلم واليقين والعمل بمدلولها ، كما قال تعالى :  فأعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله   وقوله تعالى :  إلا من شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون ..،                                                                                   
     أما النطق بها .. ؛ من غير معرفة لمعناها ولايقين ولاعمل بما تقتضيه من البراءة من الشرك وإخلاص القول والعمل - قول القلب واللسان وعمل القلب والجوارح - فغير نافع بالإجماع .
   قال القرطبي في المفهم على صحيح مسلم :" باب لايكفي مجرد التلفظ بالشهادتين بل لابد من إستيقان القلب :[ هذه الترجمة تنبيه على فساد مذهب غلاة المرجئة ، القائلين بأن التلفظ بالشهادتين كاف في الإيمان .. وأحاديث هذا الباب تدل على فساده ، بل هو مذهب معلوم الفساد من الشريعة لمن وقف عليها ، ولأنه يلزم منه تسويغ النفاق والحكم للمنافقين بالإيمان الصحيح وهو باطل قطعاً . وفي هذا الحديث مايدل على هذا وهو قوله ( من شهد ) فإن الشهادة لاتصح  إلا إذا كانت عن علم ويقين وإخلاص وصدق ]  ..
  قال أبو منصور البغدادي :[ إن الركن الأول من أركان الإسلام كما ورد به الخبر ، شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله  وأن محمداً رسول الله ، ولهذه الشهادة شروط منها ، أنها لاتقبل ولايثاب عليها صاحبها إلا إذا عرف صحتها وقالها عن معرفة وتصديق لها بالقلب ]

----------


## المغيرة

قال المخالف:كل من نطق بكلمة التوحيد فله حكم الاسلام ، وعصم دمه وماله حتى ينقض اسلامه مع توفر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع في حقه فحينذاك يكفر ، ولك عبرة بالمنافقين الذين اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة،فإن ظاهرهم الاسلام ن يشهدون الجمع والجماعات بل ومنهم من شهد بعض المشاهد.
وقلت: ان كنت تقصد بدخول المشرك الاسلام بمجرد النطق بها مع عدم اجتناب الشرك فباطل قولك, وكيف يشهد الانسان شئ لايعلمه ويعد شاهدا"؟ والمنافقين ابطنوا الكفر واظهروا الاسلام وهو البراة من الشرك والمشركين ولو أظهر بعضهم الشرك علانية لما توقف احد من المسلمين في تكفيرهم والبراة منهم.

----------


## المغيرة

قال المخالف:فماقولك في انسان ياباني أو صيني أو في اقصى القطب الشمالي ، طلب منه ان ينطق بكلمة التوحيد ، فهل ينتظر ان يتعلم معناها أولا حتى اذا نطقها كان عندك مسلما ؟ 
فإن قلت هذا فأنت تقول بأنه لابد قبل دخول الاسلام من الكفر ، لأنك طلبت منه الا ينطق بالشهادتين حتى يتعلم معناهما ، و لايدخل المرء في الاسلام الا بهما.

وإن قلت بل ينطقهما و يتعلم من فوره معناهما ، قلنا لك : بينك و بينك مدة الله أعلم بها قد تكون شهورا أو اياما على اقل تقدير ، فماحكمه عندك وهو ناطق بالشهادتين و لم يتعلم معناهما ومقتضاهما بعدُ ولكنه يجتهد في ذلك ؟

إن قلت هو لا يزال مشركا فنعوذ بالله من هذا القول وصاحبه !  وقلت :الكافر او المشرك الذي لم يعلم التوحيد ويريد الدخول في الاسلام لايحكم باسلامه بمجرد نطقه بها مع اعتقاده للكفر  وفعله بل لا بد من العلم بها كما قال الله عزوجل فأعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله وقوله تعالى :[FONT="System"]إلا من شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون [/FO سبحان الله  الرجل كان مشركا كافرا"  وتلفظ بالشهادة ومازال يعتقد الشرك ويمارسه ماهو الذي تغير فيه ومن اي ملة خرج والى اي ملة صار؟ بقولك هذا اذ تلفظ ابي جهل بالشهادة يكون صحابيا" للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وان لم يتبراء من الشرك والمشركين؟  لايكون مسلما" ولونطق بها مدة حياته كلها  الا بالبراة من الشرك واهله.لان الدخول في الاسلام لايكون بالزعم والجهل بمعناها وأول ما أشترطه اهل العلم العلم بمعناها ، المراد منها نفياً وإثباتاً ، المنافي للجهل بذلك ، قال تعالى:  فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله   ، وقال تعالى:  إلا من شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون  ؛ أي بلا إله إلا الله ؛ وهم يعلمون بقلوبهم معنى مانطقوا به بألسنتهم  .
قال تعالى  شهد الله أنه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولوا العلم قائما بالقسط لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم  ...
 وفي صحيح مسلم ج1 عن عثمان  قال :{ قال رسول الله  من مات وهو يعلم أنه لا إاله إلا الله دخل الجنة } إنتهى .
    ويقول الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله حول معنى الشاهد : [ والشاهد المقبول عند الله هو الذي يشهد بعلم وصدق ، فيخبر بالحق مستنداً إلى علمه به ، كما قال تعالى : إلا من شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون  ؛ فقد يخبر الإنسان بالحق إتفاقاً من غير علمه به ، وقد يعلمه ولايخبر به ، فالشاهد المقبول عند الله هو الذي يخبر به عن علم . ]

----------


## المغيرة

أفهم من قولك  انك تقول مجرد التلفظ بلا اله الا الله يكفى للدخول في الاسلام .فما حكم الذي يتبراء من الشرك والمشركين ولكنه لم يستطع التلفظ بها لمانع منعه من ذلك؟اذ انك جعلت ذات التلفظ يكفي للاسلام وليس مدلولها.

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> .
> وعلى كل حال يا أخى المسئلة أمامك ونحن نطرحها للمباحثة فإن أردت المشاركة معنا  فمرحبا ولكن بشرط مقارعة الحجة بالحجة  ووالله لو تبين لى أن قولى بالعذر خطأ لرجعت عنه ولا يضيرنى هذا فى شىء  وهذا أيضا ما أرجوه منك   ومن غيرك


هذه الرسالة المتممة وهي جمع لأقوال العلماء الصريحة في عدم العذر في الشرك الأكبر 
وليست أقوال مؤولة لجاهل حال أو جهل أمور خفية كما نقلت ...

المُتَمِمَة 
لكلام أئمة الدعوة 
في مسألة الجهل في الشرك الأكبر



جمع الشيخ
علي بن خضير الخضير

http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/76362523/mota.doc.html

الفهرس العام
الموضوع                                                               الصفحة
المقدمة ..............................  ..............................  ..........2
الفصل الأول تاريخ هذه الشبة ..............................  .................2 
الفصل الثاني هل من وقع في الشرك الأكبر يعذر بالجهل؟................  ....3 
الفصل الثالث كلام أهل العلم في مسألة الجهل ..............................  ..4 
الفصل الرابع نقولات للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في عدم العذر بالجهل.......7 
الفصل الخامس في الاجابة عن الرسائل والنصوص التي احتج بها من لم يفهم كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في مسالة العذر بالجهل..................  ...16
الفصل السادس نقولات من طلاب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب الملازمين له 
 في عدم العذر بالجهل..................  ..............................  .......19
نقولات من كلام الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن في عدم العذر بالجهل ..........22
نقولات من كلام الشيخ عبد الله ابا بطين في عدم العذر بالجهل................24
نقولات من كلام الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن  في عدم العذر بالجهل....29
نقولات من كلام الشيخ اسحاق بن عبد الرحمن في عدم العذر بالجهل..........31
نقولات من كلام الشيخ عبد الله وإبراهيم أبناء الشيخ عبد اللطيف 
والشيخ سليمان بن سحمان   في عدم العذر بالجهل..................  ..........34
نقولات من كلام اللجنة الدائمة وغيرهم  في عدم العذر بالجهل................37
الفصل السابع في ذكر دلالة قياس الشبه والاولى في عدم العذر بالجهل.......37  
الفصل الثامن في اللوازم الباطلة على العذر بالجهل..................  .........38 
الفهرس العام ..............................  ..............................  ......................40

----------


## أبو موسى

المشكلة أن القوم يأتون بنقولات بعض العلماء في العذر بالجهل في بعض أنواع الكفر ثم يقيسون ذلك على الشرك الأكبر (عبادة غير الله) ويعتقدون أن ذلك مذهب أئمة الدعوة النجدية وشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية

مع أن أئمة الدعوة النجدية وشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية يرون أن من أشرك بالله جاهلا فهو مشرك ولا يكفر إلا بعد إقامة الحجة 
أما قبل قيام الحجة فهو مشرك كما قال تعالى : وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> المشكلة أن القوم يأتون بنقولات بعض العلماء في العذر بالجهل في بعض أنواع الكفر ثم يقيسون ذلك على الشرك الأكبر (عبادة غير الله) ويعتقدون أن ذلك مذهب أئمة الدعوة النجدية وشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية
> مع أن أئمة الدعوة النجدية وشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية يرون أن من أشرك بالله جاهلا فهو مشرك ولا يكفر إلا بعد إقامة الحجة 
> أما قبل قيام الحجة فهو مشرك كما قال تعالى : وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله


لعلك لم تقرأ هذا الكلام 
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله (2/731) :
فأنا بعد معرفة ما جاء به الرسول نعلم بالضرورة انه لم يشرع لأمته أن تدعو أحدا من الأموات لا الأنبياء ولا الصالحين ولا غيرهم لا بلفظ الاستغاثة ولا يغيرها ولا بلفظ الاستعاذة ولا يغيرها كما أنه لم يشرع لأمته السجود لميت ولا لغير ميت ونحو ذلك بل نعلم أنه نهى عن كل هذه الأمور وأن ذلك من الشرك الذي حرمه الله تعالى ورسوله لكن لغلبة الجهل وقلة العلم بآثار الرسالة في كثير من المتأخرين لم يمكن تكفيرهم بذلك حتى يتبين لهم ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مما يخالفه ولهذا ما بينت هذه المسألة قط لمن يعرف أصل الإسلام إلا تفطن وقال هذا أصل دين الإسلام
وكان بعض الأكابر من الشيوخ العارفين من أصحابنا يقول هذا أعظم ما بينته لنا لعلمه بأن هذا أصل الدين .أهـ
ثم أسألك سؤالا : ما هو الفرق بين الكفر والشرك ثم ما الدليل على العذر فى الأول وعدم العذر فى الثانى ؟؟؟؟
أما بخصوص أقوال أئمة الدعوة نعم فيهم من لا يعذر 
ولكن فيهم من يعذر أيضا فإن الشيخ عبدالله بن شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمهما الله قال (إذا فعل الإنسان الذي يؤمن بالله ورسوله مايكون فعله كفراً أو اعتقاده كفراً جهلا منه بما بعث الله به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذا لايكون عندنا كافراً ولانحكم عليه بالكفر حتى تقوم عليه الحجة الرسالية التي يكفر من خالفها، فإذا قامت عليه الحجة وبُيّن له ماجاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصرّ على فعل ذلك بعد قيام الحجة عليه فهذا هو الذي يكفر) أهـ (الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية ــ جـ 8 ــ كتاب المرتد ــ صـ 158 ــ 159).
فما رأيك فى هذا النص من هذا الإمام ؟؟ هل هذا عدم فهم منا لنصوصهم كما تدعى أم ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> المشكلة أن القوم يأتون بنقولات بعض العلماء في العذر بالجهل في بعض أنواع الكفر ثم يقيسون ذلك على الشرك الأكبر (عبادة غير الله) ويعتقدون أن ذلك مذهب أئمة الدعوة النجدية وشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية
> مع أن أئمة الدعوة النجدية وشيخ الإسلام بن تيمية يرون أن من أشرك بالله جاهلا فهو مشرك ولا يكفر إلا بعد إقامة الحجة 
> أما قبل قيام الحجة فهو مشرك كما قال تعالى : وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله


لعلك لم تقرأ هذا الكلام 
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله (2/731) :
فأنا بعد معرفة ما جاء به الرسول نعلم بالضرورة انه لم يشرع لأمته أن تدعو أحدا من الأموات لا الأنبياء ولا الصالحين ولا غيرهم لا بلفظ الاستغاثة ولا يغيرها ولا بلفظ الاستعاذة ولا يغيرها كما أنه لم يشرع لأمته السجود لميت ولا لغير ميت ونحو ذلك بل نعلم أنه نهى عن كل هذه الأمور وأن ذلك من الشرك الذي حرمه الله تعالى ورسوله لكن لغلبة الجهل وقلة العلم بآثار الرسالة في كثير من المتأخرين لم يمكن تكفيرهم بذلك حتى يتبين لهم ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مما يخالفه ولهذا ما بينت هذه المسألة قط لمن يعرف أصل الإسلام إلا تفطن وقال هذا أصل دين الإسلام
وكان بعض الأكابر من الشيوخ العارفين من أصحابنا يقول هذا أعظم ما بينته لنا لعلمه بأن هذا أصل الدين .أهـ
ثم أسألك سؤالا : ما هو الفرق بين الكفر والشرك ثم ما الدليل على العذر فى الأول وعدم العذر فى الثانى ؟؟؟؟
أما بخصوص أقوال أئمة الدعوة نعم فيهم من لا يعذر 
ولكن فيهم من يعذر أيضا فإن الشيخ عبدالله بن شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمهما الله قال (إذا فعل الإنسان الذي يؤمن بالله ورسوله مايكون فعله كفراً أو اعتقاده كفراً جهلا منه بما بعث الله به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذا لايكون عندنا كافراً ولانحكم عليه بالكفر حتى تقوم عليه الحجة الرسالية التي يكفر من خالفها، فإذا قامت عليه الحجة وبُيّن له ماجاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصرّ على فعل ذلك بعد قيام الحجة عليه فهذا هو الذي يكفر) أهـ (الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية ــ جـ 8 ــ كتاب المرتد ــ صـ 158 ــ 159).
فما رأيك فى هذا النص من هذا الإمام ؟؟ هل هذا عدم فهم منا لنصوصهم كما تدعى أم ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

> وقلت :الكافر او المشرك الذي لم يعلم التوحيد ويريد الدخول في الاسلام لايحكم باسلامه بمجرد نطقه بها مع اعتقاده للكفر


الحمد لله

وما أدراك انه يعتقد الكفر وقت نطقه بها ؟

 كيف اطلعت على ما في صدره في تلك اللحظة بالذات   ؟

هل شققت عن قلبه  في ذلك الوقت ؟

----------


## أبو موسى

> لعلك لم تقرأ هذا الكلام 
> قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله (2/731) :
> فأنا بعد معرفة ما جاء به الرسول نعلم بالضرورة انه لم يشرع لأمته أن تدعو أحدا من الأموات لا الأنبياء ولا الصالحين ولا غيرهم لا بلفظ الاستغاثة ولا يغيرها ولا بلفظ الاستعاذة ولا يغيرها كما أنه لم يشرع لأمته السجود لميت ولا لغير ميت ونحو ذلك بل نعلم أنه نهى عن كل هذه الأمور وأن ذلك من الشرك الذي حرمه الله تعالى ورسوله لكن لغلبة الجهل وقلة العلم بآثار الرسالة في كثير من المتأخرين لم يمكن تكفيرهم بذلك حتى يتبين لهم ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مما يخالفه ولهذا ما بينت هذه المسألة قط لمن يعرف أصل الإسلام إلا تفطن وقال هذا أصل دين الإسلام
> وكان بعض الأكابر من الشيوخ العارفين من أصحابنا يقول هذا أعظم ما بينته لنا لعلمه بأن هذا أصل الدين .أهـ
> ثم أسألك سؤالا : ما هو الفرق بين الكفر والشرك ثم ما الدليل على العذر فى الأول وعدم العذر فى الثانى ؟؟؟؟
> أما بخصوص أقوال أئمة الدعوة نعم فيهم من لا يعذر 
> ولكن فيهم من يعذر أيضا فإن الشيخ عبدالله بن شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمهما الله قال (إذا فعل الإنسان الذي يؤمن بالله ورسوله مايكون فعله كفراً أو اعتقاده كفراً جهلا منه بما بعث الله به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهذا لايكون عندنا كافراً ولانحكم عليه بالكفر حتى تقوم عليه الحجة الرسالية التي يكفر من خالفها، فإذا قامت عليه الحجة وبُيّن له ماجاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصرّ على فعل ذلك بعد قيام الحجة عليه فهذا هو الذي يكفر) أهـ (الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية ــ جـ 8 ــ كتاب المرتد ــ صـ 158 ــ 159).
> فما رأيك فى هذا النص من هذا الإمام ؟؟ هل هذا عدم فهم منا لنصوصهم كما تدعى أم ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟



سبحان الله يا أبا زكريا 
قد أوضحنا لكم مرارا!!!!!!!!!!

نفي الكفر لا يعني إثبات الإسلام بل جميع أئمة الدعوة وشيخ الإسلام يثبتون الشرك قبل الرسالة ويكفرون بعد إقامة الحجة

وقال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله : ( فجنس هؤلاء المشركين، وأمثالهم، ممن يعبد الأولياء، والصالحين، نحكم بأنهم مشركون ونرى كفرهم، إذا قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية)

عن أبناء الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وحمد بن ناصر قالوا في "الدرر [10/136 – 138] " لما سئلوا؛ أن المؤمن بالله ورسوله إذا قال أو فعل ما يكون كفرا جهلا منه بذلك فلا تكفرونه حتى تقوم عليه الحجة الرسالية فهل لو قتل من هذا حالة قبل ظهور هذه الدعوة موضوع أولا؟ 
فأجابوا قائلين : إذا كان يعمل بالكفر والشرك لجهله أو عدم من ينبهه لا نحكم بكفره حتى تقام عليه الحجة، ولكن لا نحكم بأنه مسلم ، بل نقول عمله هذا كفر يبيح المال والدم، وإن كنا لا نحكم على هذا الشخص لعدم قيام الحجة عليه، ولا يقال؛ إن لم يكن كافرا فهو مسلم، بل نقول؛ عمله عمل الكفار وإطلاق الحكم على هذا الشخص بعينه متوقف على بلوغ الحجة الرسالية، وقد ذكر أهل العلم؛ أن أصحاب الفترات يمتحنون يوم القيامة في العرصات ولم يجعلوا حكمه حكم الكفار ولا حكم الأبرار) 

ـ قال ابن تيمية في الفتاوى [20/38 - 37]: (واسم الشرك يثبت قبل الرسالة لأنه يعدل بربه ويشرك به) اهـ
ويفسر كلامه الشيخ علي الخضير :" ومعنى كلام ابن تيمية؛ أنه يسمى مشركا إذا عدل بربه وأشرك به، "ولو قبل الرسالة"؛ أي ولو كان جاهلا. أهـ

ـ ويقول ابن تيمية: " من دعا غير الله، وحج إلى غير الله هو أيضاً مشرك، والذي فعله كفر، لكن قد لا يكون عالماً بأن هذا شرك محرم، كما أن كثيراً من الناس دخلوا في الإسلام من التتار وغيرهم، وعندهم أصنام لهم، صغار من لبد وغيره، وهم يتقربون إليها ويعظمونها، ولا يعلمون أن ذلك محرم في دين الإسلام، ويتقربون إلى النار أيضاً، ولا يعلمون أن ذلك محرم، فكثير من أنواع الشرك قد يخفى على بعض من دخل في الإسلام ولا يعلم أنه شرك، فهذا ضال، وعمله الذي أشرك فيه باطل، لكن لا يستحق العقوبة حتى تقوم عليه الحجة".


ـ وقال الشيخ عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ رحمهم الله "منهاج التأسيس" [28] عند كلامه على "الطبقة السابعة عشرة": (مع أن العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله جزم بكفر المقلدين لشيوخهم في المسائل الظاهرة، إذا تمكنوا من طلب الحق ومعرفته وتأهلوا لذلك فأعرضوا ولم يلتفتوا، ومن لم يتمكن ولم يتأهل لمعرفة ما جاءت به الرسل فهو عنده من جنس أهل الفترة ممن لم تبلغه دعوة رسول من الرسل، وكلا النوعين لا يحكم بإسلامهم ولا يدخلون في مسمى المسلمين، حتى عند من لم يكفر بعضهم...). إلى أن قال: (... أما الشرك؛ فهو يصدق عليهم واسمه يتناولهم، وأي إسلام يبقى مع مناقضة أصله وقاعدته الكبرى؛ شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله) اهـ



وإليك من أصرح النقولات  لابن تيمية في الموضوع فإنه يمسمى من أشرك بالله جاهلا مشرك 

أما التكفير والعذاب فلا يكون إلا بعد إقامة الحجة

قال بن تيمية رحمه الله: (ومنهم من يطلب من الميت ما يطلب من الله فيقول: اغفر لي وارزقني وانصرني، ونحو ذلك، كما يقول المصلي في صلاته لله تعالى، إلى أمثال هذه الأمور التي لا يشك من عرف دين الإسلام أنها مخالفة لدين المرسلين أجمعين، فإنها من الشرك الذي حرمه الله ورسوله، بل من الشرك الذي قاتل عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المشركين، وأن أصاحبها إن كانوا معذورين بالجهل، وأن الحجة لم تقم عليهم، كما يعذر من لم يبعث إليه رسول، كما قال الله تعالى: {وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا}، وإلا كانوا مستحقين من عقوبة الدنيا ما يستحقه أمثالهم من المشركين، قال تعالى: {{فلا تجعلوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون}، وفي الحديث: "إن الشرك في هذه الأمة أخفى من دبيب النمل"، والذين يؤمنون بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذا تبين لأحدهم حقيقة ما جاء به الرسول، وتبين أنه مشرك، فإنه يتوب إلى الله ويجدد إسلامه، فيسلم إسلاماً يتوب فيه من هذا الشرك . )

----------


## أحمد أبو الغيث

ليست مهمتنا وصنعتنا تكفير زيد وعمرو من الناس ،ولنشتغل بعيوبنا وأخطائنا وإصلاح انفسنا .نحن نريد أن ندعو الناس إلى الدخول في الإسلام ،وأنتم تبحثون في شأن تكفيرهم وإخراجهم من الملة ،والمنافقون على زمن النبي أعظم دليل ،ولم ينقل عن أحد تكفيهم ،وغيرهم ،وغيرهم ...سبحان الله .ما هي النتائج المرجوة من تسويد صفحات بهكذا بحث ؟لست أدري ،ولن أدري .هل ورد عن الشيخ الألباني ،أو ابن باز شيء من هذا .إن كان قد ورد فأفيدونا مع التوثيق .

----------


## أحمد أبو الغيث

ليست مهمتنا وصنعتنا تكفير زيد وعمرو من الناس ،ولنشتغل بعيوبنا وأخطائنا وإصلاح أنفسنا.نحن نريد أن ندعو الناس إلى الدخول في الإسلام ،وأنتم تبحثون في شأن تكفيرهم وإخراجهم من الملة ،والمنافقون على زمن النبي أعظم دليل ،ولم ينقل عن أحد تكفيرهم ،وغيرهم ،وغيرهم ...سبحان الله .ما هي النتائج المرجوة من تسويد صفحات بهكذا بحث ؟لست أدري ،ولن أدري .هل ورد عن الشيخ الألباني ،أو ابن باز شيء من هذا .إن كان قد ورد فأفيدونا مع التوثيق .

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> الحمد لله
> كل من نطق بكلمة التوحيد فله حكم الاسلام ، وعصم دمه وماله حتى ينقض اسلامه  مع توفر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع في حقه فحينذاك يكفر ، ولك عبرة بالمنافقين الذين اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة،فإن ظاهرهم الاسلام ن يشهدون الجمع والجماعات بل ومنهم من شهد بعض المشاهد.
> وأسأل هذا الأخ كاتب هذه المقالة :
> لاشك ان لكلمة التوحيد معناها ولوازمها .
> فماقولك في انسان ياباني أو صيني أو في اقصى القطب الشمالي ، طلب منه ان ينطق بكلمة التوحيد ، فهل ينتظر ان يتعلم معناها أولا حتى اذا نطقها كان عندك مسلما ؟ 
> فإن قلت هذا فأنت تقول بأنه لابد قبل دخول الاسلام من الكفر ، لأنك طلبت منه الا ينطق بالشهادتين حتى يتعلم معناهما ، و لايدخل المرء في الاسلام الا بهما.
> وإن قلت بل ينطقهما و يتعلم من فوره معناهما ، قلنا لك : بينك و بينك مدة الله أعلم بها قد تكون شهورا أو اياما على اقل تقدير ، فماحكمه عندك وهو ناطق بالشهادتين و لم يتعلم معناهما ومقتضاهما بعدُ ولكنه يجتهد في ذلك ؟
> إن قلت هو لا يزال مشركا فنعوذ بالله من هذا القول وصاحبه !


هل تحكم باسلام قوم مسيلمة  لأنهم نطقوا بكلمة التوحيد ؟؟!!
وهل تحكم باسلام التتار لأنهم ينطقوا بلا إله إلا الله ؟
هل تحكم باسلام اليهود لأنهم ينطقوابكلمة التوحيد  ؟
هل تحكم باسلام شخص اجني لا يفهم العربية نطق بلا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله دون ان يعرف معناها ؟؟
[ باب ما يكون الرجل به مسلما ً يدرأ عنه القتل والسبي ] 
4510 – قد ثبت فيما تقدم أن الكافر متى أظهر بخلاف ما كان يعتقده فإنه يحكم بإسلامه ، والأصل فيه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله  " وقد كان يقاتل عبدة الأوثان وهم كانوا لا يقولون ذلك كما قال تعالى : 
" إنهم كانوا إذا قيل لهم لا إله إلا الله يستكبرون " (1) فجعل ذلك علامة إيمانهم .
ثم حين دعا اليهود بالمدينة إلى الإسلام جعل علامة إيمانهم الإقرار برسالته حتى قال لليهودي الذي دخل عليه يعوده :
أشهد أني رسول الله ، فلما شهد ومات قال : 
الحمد لله الذي أعتق بي نسمة من النار . 
لأنهم كانوا لا يقرون برسالته فجعل ذلك علامة إيمانهم . ]  أ . هـ (2) 
ثم يقول :
[ 4519 – وأما اليهود والنصارى اليوم بين ظهراني المسلمين إذا قال واحد منهم : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله فإنه لا يكون مسلما ً بهذا ؛ لأنهم جميعاً يقولون هذا ، ليس من نصراني ولا يهودي عندنا نسأله إلا قال هـذه الكلمة ، فإذا استفسرته قال : رسول الله إليكم لا إلى بني إسرائيل ويستدلون بقوله تعالى :
" هو الذي بعث فبي الأميين رسولاً منهم " (3) والمراد بالأميين غير أهل الكتاب . فعرفنا أن هذا لا يكون دليل إسلامه حتى يضم إليه التبري فإن كان نصرانيا ً قال : فأبرأ من النصرانية وإن كان يهوديا ً قال : وأبرأ من اليهودية ، فحينئذ يكون مسلما ً لإظهار ما هو مخالف لاعتقاده " أ . هـ(1)
وهذا التغيير في علامة الإسلام لليهودي أو النصراني والذي أورده الشيباني من أن الرسول كان يدعوهم إلى أن يشهدوا أنه رسول الله كان ذلك علامة إسلامهم وإما اليوم – في زمنه – فلا يكون ذلك علامة إسلامهم حتى يضيف إلى ذلك البراءة من اليهودية أو النصرانية .
نقول هذا التغيير في علامة الإسلام قد أملاه الواقع ، وحال الفئة الضالة الكافرة والذي استقرأه الشيباني حيث قال : [ لأنهم جميعاً يقولون هذا – اليوم – ليس من نصراني ولا يهودي عندنا نسأله إلا قال هذه الكلمة – لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله – فإذا استفسرته قال : رسول الله إليكم لا إلى بني إسرائيل . ] 
ينبغي الانتباه إلى ما في ذلك من فقه جلي يتمثل في أن الشهادة بمجردها لا ترتب الحكم بالإسلام حتى يضاف إليها الكفر بما يعبد من دون الله ، والتبري من كل ما خالف عقيدة الإسلام من أوجه ضلالات المجتمعات . كل مجتمع ما به من انحراف .
- [ قد ذكر بعض العلماء في هذا الموضوع قاعدة عامة ، مفادها أنه لا يحكم بإسلام الشخص إلا إذا أقر بالشهادتين وكان ذلك الإقرار كافيا ً في نقض جميع معتقداته الباطلة التي اشتهر بها ، فإن لم يكن كذلك كان لابد من النطق بها ، والتبري من المعتقدات الباطلة التي لم يندرج نقضها تحت الشهادتين ] أ . هـ (2) 
( قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا براء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله ، كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبدا ً حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده )(3)
وكما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله حرم ماله ودمه وحسابه على الله )
قال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في شرح هذا الحديث الشريف :
[ وهذا من اعظم ما يبين معنى لا إله إلا الله فإنه لم يجعل التلفظ بها عاصماً للدم والمال ، بل ولا معرفة معناها مع لفظها ، بل ولا الإقرار بذلك ، بل ولا كونه لا يدعو إلا الله وحده لا شريك له بل لا يحرم ماله ودمه حتى يضيف إلى ذلك الكفر بما يعبد من دون الله فإن شك أو توقف لم يحرم ماله ودمه . ] أ . هـ(1)
فلا يكفي للحكم بإسلام المرء في هذا الواقع الجاهلي الكافر إقامة شعائر الصلاة أو الصوم .. ولا التزي بزي المسلمين رجالا ً ، ونساء بل ولا التحلي بالخلق القويم حتى يسبق ذلك كله ما كان عليه الرسول الكريم – وسائر الأنبياء والمرسلين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين صلوات الله سلامه عليهم أجمعين – من البراءة من الشرك وأهله وعداوتهم وتكفيرهم .

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> إذا كان يعمل بالكفر والشرك لجهله أو عدم من ينبهه لا نحكم بكفره حتى تقام عليه الحجة، ولكن لا نحكم بأنه مسلم ، بل نقول عمله هذا كفر يبيح المال والدم، وإن كنا لا نحكم على هذا الشخص لعدم قيام الحجة عليه، ولا يقال؛ إن لم يكن كافرا فهو مسلم، بل نقول؛ عمله عمل الكفار وإطلاق الحكم على هذا الشخص بعينه متوقف على بلوغ الحجة الرسالية، وقد ذكر أهل العلم؛ أن أصحاب الفترات يمتحنون يوم القيامة في العرصات ولم يجعلوا حكمه حكم الكفار ولا حكم الأبرار)


هذا الكلام غاية فى التناقض !!!!!!!!!
كيف يحكم على رجل يعيش وسط المسلمين بأنه مشرك ثم بعد ذلك نقول أنه يمتحن فى الأخرة؟؟؟؟؟
ثم كيف لانحكم على المشرك بالكفر وهو يفعل الكفر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما حكمه ؟ إن جواب الشيخ محض تهرب من الحقيقة 
إن الأنسان إن لم يكن مسلم فهو كافر أو مشرك وكذلك العكس 
ثم إن الكفر يجمع الشرك أى كل مشرك كافر  فكيف لا نحكم على المشرك بالكفر ؟؟؟؟
تناقض ما لنا إلا السكوت له    وأن نعوذ بمولانا من النار
أما بخصوص أهل الفترات فليس حكمهم واحد على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم وأنما حكمهم يختلف من شخص لأخر فهذا زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل كان من أصحاب الفترة وأخبر عنه  النبى بأنه من أهل الجنة ، وأخبر عليه الصلاة والسلام أن والده ووالد الصحابى الذى سأله عن أبيه فى النار كما فى صحيح مسلم ،وصح أيضا عن النبى أن أهل الفترة يمتحنون  كما عند أحمد وغيره 
فالقياس باطل كما ترى 
وأما كلام شيخ الإسلام فكلام على النوع لا على العين فتنبه لهذا

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> ليست مهمتنا وصنعتنا تكفير زيد وعمرو من الناس ،ولنشتغل بعيوبنا وأخطائنا وإصلاح أنفسنا. .


قال تعالى " وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنْسَ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ " هذه مهمتنا التي خلقنا الله من أجلها توحيد الله 
فإذا عرفت أن توحيد الله هو عبادة الله وحدة والبراءة من المشركين ... ألا تجد حينها أنه وجب عليك البراءة ممكن أشرك بالله  لقوله تعالى " قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا براء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله ، كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبدا ً حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده "




> نحن نريد أن ندعو الناس إلى الدخول في الإسلام ،وأنتم تبحثون في شأن تكفيرهم وإخراجهم من الملة


كيف تريد أن تدعوا الناس إلى الدخول في الاسلام قبل الحكم عليهم ؟؟؟ وتحديد معتقدهم .. فمن كان موحدا خالصا ..لا يحتاج لتدعوه للدخول في الاسلام ... ومن كان مشركا  هو الذي تدعوه للإسلام ..




> لست أدري ،ولن أدري .هل ورد عن الشيخ الألباني ،أو ابن باز شيء من هذا .إن كان قد ورد فأفيدونا مع التوثيق .


سؤالك غريب ... ممن تأخذ التشريع والأحكام ؟ من الله ورسوله أم من الرجال والعياذ بالله 
-قال تعالى :- "وكذلك نفصل الآيات ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين"
-قال تعالى :- "قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا براء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله ، كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبدا ً حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده "
-قال تعالى :-"قل يا أيها الكافرون (1) لا أعبد ما تعبدون (2) ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد (3) ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم (4) ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد (5) لكم دينكم ولي دين(6)"
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:- " من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله حرم ماله ودمه وحسابه على الله عز وجل "

----------


## زكرياء توناني

ما أحسن ما قاله بعضُ أهل العلم : تجد الرجل لا يُحسن الوضوءَ ، ولكنه يُحسن إيرادَ الشُّبَهِ !!!!

بعض المشاركين في هذا الـموضوع لا يُحسنُ إقامةَ جملةٍ صحيحةٍ ، ويتكلَّم في مسائلَ لو عُرضَت على كبار أهل العلم لتوقفوا عن البتِّ فيها ........ والله الـمستعان

----------


## أبو موسى

> هذا الكلام غاية فى التناقض !!!!!!!!!
> كيف يحكم على رجل يعيش وسط المسلمين بأنه مشرك ثم بعد ذلك نقول أنه يمتحن فى الأخرة؟؟؟؟؟
> ثم كيف لانحكم على المشرك بالكفر وهو يفعل الكفر ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ما حكمه ؟ إن جواب الشيخ محض تهرب من الحقيقة 
> إن الأنسان إن لم يكن مسلم فهو كافر أو مشرك وكذلك العكس 
> ثم إن الكفر يجمع الشرك أى كل مشرك كافر  فكيف لا نحكم على المشرك بالكفر ؟؟؟؟
> تناقض ما لنا إلا السكوت له    وأن نعوذ بمولانا من النار
> أما بخصوص أهل الفترات فليس حكمهم واحد على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم وأنما حكمهم يختلف من شخص لأخر فهذا زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل كان من أصحاب الفترة وأخبر عنه  النبى بأنه من أهل الجنة ، وأخبر عليه الصلاة والسلام أن والده ووالد الصحابى الذى سأله عن أبيه فى النار كما فى صحيح مسلم ،وصح أيضا عن النبى أن أهل الفترة يمتحنون  كما عند أحمد وغيره 
> فالقياس باطل كما ترى 
> وأما كلام شيخ الإسلام فكلام على النوع لا على العين فتنبه لهذا


انظر على سبيل المثال ما قاله بن القيم في أحكام أهل الذمة :

هؤلاء لا يحكم لهم بكفر ولا إيمان فإن الكفر هو جحود ما جاء به الرسول فشرط تحققه بلوغ الرسالة والإيمان هو تصديق الرسول فيما أخبر وطاعته فيما أمر وهذا أيضا مشروط ببلوغ الرسالة ولا يلزم من انتفاء أحدهما وجود الآخر إلا بعد قيام سببه فلما لم يكن هؤلاء في الدنيا كفارا ولا مؤمنين كان لهم في الآخرة حكم آخر غير حكم الفريقين. فإن قيل: فأنتم تحكمون لهم بأحكام الكفار في الدنيا من التوارث والولاية والمناكحة. قيل: إنما نحكم لهم بذلك في أحكام الدنيا لا في الثواب والعقاب كما تقدم بيانه. الوجه الثاني: سلمنا أنهم كفار لكن انتفاء العذاب عنهم لانتفاء شرطه وهو قيام الحجة عليهم فإن الله تعالى لا يعذب إلا من قامت عليه حجته 


وانظر إلى فتوى الراجحي :

هل يعذر من يطوف بالقبر أو يفعل شيئا من وسائل الشرك بالجهل، أي: إذا كان جاهلا أن ما يعمله شركا، أرجو التفصيل؟ 
هذا فيه قولان للعلماء، وهو التفريق بين ما قبل وما بعد بعثة النبي  أهل الفترات قبل بعثته، هؤلاء فيهم كلام لأهل العلم، أنهم يمتحنون، لكن بعد بعثة النبي  وبعد نـزول القرآن، الله تعالى يقول: وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا ( ) الله بعث الرسول وأنـزل القرآن، فهل يعذر المشرك إذا لبس عليه أن يطوف بالقبور ويدعوها، ويذبح لها، لبس عليه علماء الشرك فصار مغطى عليه، ولا يبصر الحق من تلبيس علماء السوء، الذين يلبسون عليه، ويحسنون له الشرك. 
قال بعض العلماء: إنه يعذر في هذه الحالة، ولكن يعامل في الدنيا معاملة المشركين، لا يغسل، ولا يصلى عليه، ولا يدفن مع المسلمين في مقابرهم، وفي الآخرة أمره إلى الله، حكمه حكم أهل الفترات، وهذا هو الذي ذهب إليه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله - قال: لا نكفر أحدا حتى تقوم عليه الحجة، وقال آخرون من أهل العلم: إنه لا يعذر أحدا بعد بعثة النبي ؛ لأن الله يقول:وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا( ). الله بعث الرسول، وأنـزل القرآن، والقرآن يتلى والنصوص واضحة في بيان الشرك والتحذير منه، فلا يعذرون هما قولان لأهل العلم، ذكرهما شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره، وعلى كل حال من يقول إنه يعذر، يقول: في الدنيا يعامل معاملة المشركين لا يغسل، ولا يصلى عليه، ولا يدفن مع المسلمين في مقابرهم، ولا يتصدق عنه، ولا يحج عنه، ولا يدعى له بالمغفرة والرحمة، أما في الآخرة فأمره إلى الله.

----------


## المغيرة

> الحمد لله
> وما أدراك انه يعتقد الكفر وقت نطقه بها ؟
> كيف اطلعت على ما في صدره في تلك اللحظة بالذات   ؟
> هل شققت عن قلبه  في ذلك الوقت ؟


أفعال الكفر تدل دلالة صريحة على فساد الاعتقاد مثلا" لو عبد انسان غير الله  لانسأله عما في قلبه بل نحكم بكفره من غير الرجوع لما في قلبه اذ ان صاحب القلب السليم لايعبد مع الله اله اخر.

----------


## أبو موسى

> ليست مهمتنا وصنعتنا تكفير زيد وعمرو من الناس ،ولنشتغل بعيوبنا وأخطائنا وإصلاح أنفسنا.نحن نريد أن ندعو الناس إلى الدخول في الإسلام ،وأنتم تبحثون في شأن تكفيرهم وإخراجهم من الملة ،والمنافقون على زمن النبي أعظم دليل ،ولم ينقل عن أحد تكفيرهم ،وغيرهم ،وغيرهم ...سبحان الله .ما هي النتائج المرجوة من تسويد صفحات بهكذا بحث ؟لست أدري ،ولن أدري .هل ورد عن الشيخ الألباني ،أو ابن باز شيء من هذا .إن كان قد ورد فأفيدونا مع التوثيق .



إن كنت تريد فتوى لابن باز في الموضوع فإليك ما يلي :


سئل بن باز ما نصه:


(س1 : هل يعذر المسلم إذا فعل شيئا من الشرك كالذبح والنذر لغير الله جاهلا ؟ 

ج 1 : الأمور قسمان: قسم يعذر فيه بالجهل وقسم لا يعذر فيه بالجهل . فإذا كان من أتى ذلك بين المسلمين ، وأتى الشرك بالله، وعبد غير الله ، فإنه لا يعذر لأنه مقصر لم يسأل ، ولم يتبصر في دينه فيكون غير معذور في عبادته غير الله من أموات أو أشجار أو أحجار أو أصنام ، لإعراضه وغفلته عن دينه ، كما قال الله سبحانه( : وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا عَمَّا أُنْذِرُوا مُعْرِضُونَ) ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما استأذن ربه أن يستغفر لأمه لأنها ماتت في الجاهلية لم يؤذن له ليستغفر لها؛ لأنها ماتت على دين قومها عباد الأوثان ، ولأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لشخص سأله عن أبيه ، قال : هو في النار ، فلما رأى ما في وجهه قال : إن أبي وأباك في النار لأنه مات على الشرك بالله ، وعلى عبادة غيرة سبحانه وتعالى، فكيف بالذي بين المسلمين وهو يعبد البدوي ، أو يعبد الحسين ، أو يعبد الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلاني ، أو يعبد الرسول محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو يعبد عليا أو يعبد غيرهم . 
فهؤلاء وأشباههم لا يعذرون من باب أولى ؛ لأنهم أتوا الشرك الأكبر وهم بين المسلمين ، والقرآن بين أيديهم ، وهكذا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موجودة بينهم ، ولكنهم عن ذلك معرضون . 

والقسم الثاني : من يعذر بالجهل كالذي ينشأ في بلاد بعيدة عن الإسلام في أطراف الدنيا ، أو لأسباب أخرى كأهل الفترة ونحوهم ممن لم تبلغهم الرسالة ، فهؤلاء معذورون بجهلهم ، وأمرهم إلى الله عز وجل ، والصحيح أنهم يمتحنون يوم القيامة فيؤمرون ، فإن أجابوا دخلوا الجنة ، وإن عصوا دخلوا النار لقوله جل وعلا : (وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا) ولأحاديث صحيحة وردت في ذلك . 
وقد بسط العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله الكلام في هذه المسألة في آخر كتابه: ( طريق الهجرتين) لما ذكر طبقات المكلفين ، فليراجع هناك لعظم فائدته) انتهى، من مجموع فتاوى الشيخ 2/528 ط. دار الوطن.

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> انظر على سبيل المثال ما قاله بن القيم في أحكام أهل الذمة :
> هؤلاء لا يحكم لهم بكفر ولا إيمان فإن الكفر هو جحود ما جاء به الرسول فشرط تحققه بلوغ الرسالة والإيمان هو تصديق الرسول فيما أخبر وطاعته فيما أمر وهذا أيضا مشروط ببلوغ الرسالة ولا يلزم من انتفاء أحدهما وجود الآخر إلا بعد قيام سببه فلما لم يكن هؤلاء في الدنيا كفارا ولا مؤمنين كان لهم في الآخرة حكم آخر غير حكم الفريقين. فإن قيل: فأنتم تحكمون لهم بأحكام الكفار في الدنيا من التوارث والولاية والمناكحة. قيل: إنما نحكم لهم بذلك في أحكام الدنيا لا في الثواب والعقاب كما تقدم بيانه. الوجه الثاني: سلمنا أنهم كفار لكن انتفاء العذاب عنهم لانتفاء شرطه وهو قيام الحجة عليهم فإن الله تعالى لا يعذب إلا من قامت عليه حجته 
>  [/SIZE][/COLOR]


ابن القيم يتكلم عن جهال اليهود والنصارى المقلدين الذين لم تبلغهم الحجة 
فكيف نجعل كلامه على من قال لا إله إلا الله مريدا بذلك الأسلام لكنه جهل بعض ما يجب عليه 
ثم إن كلام ابن اقيم منضبط حيث حكم عليهم فى الدنيا بالكفر  أما فى الأخر فيمتحنون وذلك لعدم قيام الحجة 
أما أن يقال لامسلمون ولا كفار  ما هذا إلا ناقض واضح 
فهما فرضان 
الأول رجل مشرك أصلى يعبد غير الله كالمجوسى أو نصرانى  ولم تقم عليه الحجة
الثانى رجل مسلم يعبد الله ويوحده لكنه لغلبة الجهل وقع فى بعض أمور الشرك ولو علم أن ما يفعله من الشرك المحرم لأقلع عنه
وكلام ابن القيم على النوع الأول 
فكيف نسوى بين الأثنين؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم ما الدليل على التفريق بين العذر فى الكفر وعدم العذر فى الشرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو موسى

> ابن القيم يتكلم عن جهال اليهود والنصارى المقلدين الذين لم تبلغهم الحجة 
> فكيف نجعل كلامه على من قال لا إله إلا الله مريدا بذلك الأسلام لكنه جهل بعض ما يجب عليه 
> ثم إن كلام ابن اقيم منضبط حيث حكم عليهم فى الدنيا بالكفر  أما فى الأخر فيمتحنون وذلك لعدم قيام الحجة 
> أما أن يقال لامسلمون ولا كفار  ما هذا إلا ناقض واضح 
> فهما فرضان 
> الأول رجل مشرك أصلى يعبد غير الله كالمجوسى أو نصرانى  ولم تقم عليه الحجة
> الثانى رجل مسلم يعبد الله ويوحده لكنه لغلبة الجهل وقع فى بعض أمور الشرك ولو علم أن ما يفعله من الشرك المحرم لأقلع عنه
> وكلام ابن القيم على النوع الأول 
> فكيف نسوى بين الأثنين؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ثم ما الدليل على التفريق بين العذر فى الكفر وعدم العذر فى الشرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كلام أئمة الدعوة ليس فيه تناقض بل هو عين مذهب بن القيم وبن تيمية
فهم ينفون كفر التعذيب للمشرك الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة 
أما في أحكام الدنيا فيعامل معاملة الكافر 

فهذا الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب (الذي زعمت أنه يعذر بالجهل في الشرك الأكبر)يقول كما في الدرر:
من مات من أهل الشرك، قبل بلوغ هذه الدعوة، فالذي يحكم عليه: أنه إذا كان معروفا بفعل الشرك، ويدين به، ومات على ذلك، فهذا ظاهره أنه مات على الكفر، ولا يدعى له، ولا يضحى له، ولا يتصدق عنه؛ وأما حقيقة أمره، فإلى الله تعالى، فإن كان قد قامت عليه الحجة في حياته وعاند، فهذا كافر في الظاهر والباطن، وإن كان لم تقم عليه الحجة فأمره إلى الله تعالى. وأما سبه ولعنه فلا يجوز، بل لا يجوز سب الأموات مطلقا، كما في صحيح البخاري، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تسبوا الأموات، فإنهم قد أفضوا إلى ما قدموا" ، إلا إن كان أحدا من أئمة الكفر، وقد اغتر الناس به، فلا بأس بسبه إذا كان فيه مصلحة دينية، والله أعلم. اه

أما الدليل أن المشرك لا يسمى مسلما فانظر إلى ما قاله العلامة بن القيم :

قال العلامة بن القيم :والإسلام هو توحيد الله وعبادته وحده لا شريك له، والإيمان بالله وبرسوله واتباعه فيما جاءَ به، فما لم يأْت العبد بهذا فليس بمسلم 

وقال بن تيمية : و لهذا كان كل من لم يعبد الله وحده، فلابد أن يكون عابداً لغيره، يعبد غيره فيكون مشركا‏.‏ وليس في بني آدم قسم ثالث، بل إما موحد، أو مشرك .

نعم، كيف يسمى مسلما من يعبد غير الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعلى كل حال أنصحك بالرجوع إلى رسالة تكفير المعين للعلامة إسحاق بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب آل الشيخ فقد أوضح المسألة توضيحا لا يكاد يحتاج إلى مزيد وبين فيه مذهب شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية وبن القيم ومحمد بن عبد الوهاب
وهذا هو الرابط (انظر إلى أسفل الصفحة): http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=15738

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله

يا المغيرة ، جعلك الله على آثار المغيرة ابن شعبة :

أنت لا شك تعرف حديث سجود معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .

وأرجو ان تجيب عن سؤالي هذا بدقة ووضوح دونما حاجة للتطويل :

ماذا كان حكم معاذ ابن جبل رضي الله عنه قبل السجود ، وهو  ممن يقول لا اله الا الله ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَقَالَ يَا أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقًّا وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بِي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاءَ بِكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْوِ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ نَزَغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِمَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ

وَقَوْله " وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْش" قَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس وَمُجَاهِد وَغَيْر وَاحِد يَعْنِي السَّرِير أَيْ أَجْلَسَهُمَا مَعَهُ عَلَى سَرِيره " وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا" أَيْ سَجَدَ لَهُ أَبَوَاهُ وَإِخْوَته الْبَاقُونَ وَكَانُوا أَحَد عَشَر رَجُلًا " وَقَالَ يَا أَبَت هَذَا تَأْوِيل رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْل" أَيْ الَّتِي كَانَ قَصَّهَا عَلَى أَبِيهِ مِنْ قَبْل " إِنِّي رَأَيْت أَحَد عَشَر كَوْكَبًا " الْآيَة
وَقَدْ كَانَ هَذَا سَائِغًا فِي شَرَائِعهمْ إِذَا سَلَّمُوا عَلَى الْكَبِير يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ وَلَمْ يَزَلْ هَذَا جَائِزًا مِنْ لَدُنْ آدَم إِلَى شَرِيعَة عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فَحُرِّمَ هَذَا فِي هَذِهِ الْمِلَّة وَجُعِلَ السُّجُود مُخْتَصًّا بِجَنَابِ الرَّبّ سُبْحَانه وَتَعَالَى .
ابن كثير

على قولك يا مجلسي يكون الشرك جائزاً في شرائع الانبياء ثم نُسخ ؟!
و يكون يوسف عليه السلام جاهلا كذلك و عُذر بجهله؟!
ألا يستقيم لكم الاستدلال إلا بالطعن في نبي أو صحابي أو إحدى أمهات المسلمين؟!
الرجاء التفكير قبل الكتابة

هذا لو افترضنا صحة الحديث

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> الحمد لله
> يا المغيرة ، جعلك الله على آثار المغيرة ابن شعبة :
> أنت لا شك تعرف حديث سجود معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> وأرجو ان تجيب عن سؤالي هذا بدقة ووضوح دونما حاجة للتطويل :
> ماذا كان حكم معاذ ابن جبل رضي الله عنه قبل السجود ، وهو  ممن يقول لا اله الا الله ؟


السؤال موجه للمغيرة ... وأنا لن أجيب عنه ... ولكني آثرت أن أذكرعدة نقاط ...
 -الحديث وتعليق أهل العلم عليه ..!!
 -وتعريف بالصحابي الذي يخصه الذكر والإفتراء العظيم عليه ...!!
-سجود العبادة وسجود التحية  .. !!

أولا الحديث :- أخرج البزار عن معاذ بن جبل أنه أتى الشام فرأى النصارى يسجدون لأساقفتهم وبطارقتهم ورهبانهم. ورأى اليهود يسجدون لأحبارهم وعلمائهم وفقهائهم , فقال لأي شيء تفعلون هذا ؟ قالوا : هذه تحية الأنبياء  قلت : فنحن أحق أن نصنع بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم . فلما قدم على نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سجد له. فقال : ما هذا يا معاذ ؟ فقال:إني أتيت الشام فرأيت النصارى يسجدون لأساقفتهم وقسيسيهم ورهبانهم وبطارقتهم. ورأيت اليهود يسجدون لأحبارهم وفقهائهم وعلمائهم, فقلت : لأي شيء تصنعون هذا ؟ أو تفعلون هذا ؟ قالوا هذه تحية الأنبياء . قلت فنحن أحق أن نصنع بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم . فقال نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنهم كذبوا على أنبيائهم كما حرفوا كتابهم. لو أمرت أحداً أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرآة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه ) . الحديث.
هذا على فرض صحته , وقد علم أن كثيرة من علماء الحديث قد ضعفوه وأيضا الألباني ضعفه في السلسلة الضعيفة (2)

ثانيا :- تعريف بالصحابي الجليل :- 
فمعاذ بن جبل هذا رضي الله عنه أسلم وهو في سن الثامنة عشر, وشهد العقبة مع السبعين, وشهد بدراً والمشاهد كلها مع رسول الله , وتوفي في سن الثالثة والثلاثون في خلافة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنهما في طاعون عمواس.
* حدث عنه أنس قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أعلم أمتي بالحلال والحرام معاذ ابن جبل ) رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره .
* وعن شهر ابن حوسب قال : قال عمر بن الخطاب : لو استخلفت معاذ ابن جبل فسألني عنه ربي عزوجل : ما حملك على ذلك ؟ لقلت : سمعت نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن العلماء إذا حضروا ربهم عز وجل كان بين أيديهم – أي معاذ – رتوة حجر . أي يتقدم عليهم بمقدار رمية حجر .
* وعن الشعبي قال : حدثني فروة بن نوفل الأشجعي قال : قال ابن مسعود :
إن معاذ بن جبل كان أمة قانتاً لله حنيفاً. 
* ومعاذ بن جبل هو الشاب الذي ائتمنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمة اليمن حين بعثه إليها معلماً وقاضياً بعد غزوة تبوك, وشيعه ماشياً صلى الله عليه وسلم في مخرجه وهو راكب رضي الله عنه. 
* وعن معاذ بن جبل قال أبي بحرية :
دخلت مسجد حمص فإذا بفتي حوله الناس جعد قطط , فإذا تكلم كأنما يخرج من فيه نور ولؤلؤ , فقلت من هذا ؟ قالوا : معاذ بن جبل 
* وعن أبي مسلم الخولاني قال : أتيت مسجد دمشق فإذا حلقة فيها كهول من أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وإذا شاب فيهم أكحل العين براق الثنايا , كلما اختلفوا في شيء ردوه إلى الفتى  قال : قلت لجليس لي : من هذا ؟ قال هو معاذ بن جبل .
هذا هو معاذ بن جبل ... فمعاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه يقول عنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أعلم هذه الأمة .
يأتمنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته يعلمها دين الله في اليمن وغيرها.
إن معاذ بن جبل يسبق العلماء يوم القيامة- كل العلماء- برتوة حجر. 
إن معاذ بن جبل كان أمة لله حنيفاً قانتاً ولم يكن من المشركين.

هذه هو معاذ بن جبل الذي يتهمه المفترون بأنه يجهل التوحيد ويشرك بالله لجهله _ الله المستعان _ رموه بالجهل افتراءاً .. ولم ينسبوا ذلك لسوء فهمهم ...

 ثالثا :- سجود العبادة وسجود التحية :-
سجود العبادة : وهو لا يجوز إلا لله عزوجل لقوله تعالى :    " ومن آياته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر,لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تعبدون "     فصلت 37.
فمن سجد لغير الله – على نحو العبادة – كان مشركاً كافراً بالله كائنا من كان . وفي حديث عمرو بن عبسة عن رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( صل صلاة الصبح ثم أقصر عن الصلاة حتى تطلع الشمس وترتفع, فإنها تطلع بين قرني شيطان وحينئذ يسجد لها الكفار ثم صل فإن الصلاة مشهودة محضورة حتى يستقل الظل بالرمح ثم أقصر عن الصلاة فإن حينئذ تسجر جهنم فإذا أقبل الفئ فصل فإن الصلاة مشهودة محضورة حتى تصلي العصرثم أقصر عن الصلاة حتى تغرب فإنها تغرب بين قرني شيطان وحينئذ يسجد لها الكافر ). (5) 
وهذا النوع من السجود من الشرك المحرم منذ الأزل , لم يختلف تحريمه, ومن عصر إلى عصر , أو من أمة إلى أمة ,أو من رسالة نبي إلى آخر.

وعلامة هذا النوع من السجود أن يبذل على سبيل التدين والقربى للإله .
2- سجود التحية : وهو ذلك الإسلوب الذي يمارس على نحو أو آخر على سبيل التحية إلى الكبير لعظم فضله أو مكانته . وهذا النوع من السجود لم يكن محرماً قبل بعثة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , بل ذكر القرآن الكريم في مواضع عديدة منه نماذج لها مشيراً إلى كونه كان مشروعاً , لا شيء فيه , ولا حرج , قال تعالى :
" وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين "   البقرة  34.
وقال تعالى عن يوسف وإخوته :
" ورفع أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجداً "    يوسف 100.
وبهذا يتبين خطأ من قال أن السجود كله كفراً ما دام لغير الله .هذا هو سجود التحية وحكمه :
أنه كان مشروعاً في الأمم السابقة بدليل الآيات المشار إليها : ثم نهي عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فمن بذله على نحو التحية بعد نهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان مرتكباً لمعصية الله عزوجل .
قال الجصاص رحمه الله في تفسير قوله تعالى :
" وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا "
( وقد كان السجود جائزاً في شريعة آدم عليه السلام للمخلوقين ويشبه أن يكون قد كان باقياً إلى زمان يوسف عليه السلام فكان بينهم لمن يستحق ضرباً من التعظيم ويراد إكرامه وتبجيله بمنزلة المصافحة والمعانقة فيما بيننا وبمنزلة تقبيل اليد وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في إباحة تقبيل اليد أخبار وقد روى الكراهة , إلا أن السجود لغير الله على وجه التكريم والتحية ونسوخ بما روت عائشة  وجابر ابن عبد الله وأنس أن النبي عليه السلام قال ( ما ينبغي لبشر أن يسجد لبشر ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرآة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها .) لفظ حديث أنس بن مالك.) أ.هـ (1)
وعلامة هذا النوع من السجود أن يبذل على نحو التوقير والتحية لا على سبيل التدين (2) وقد وقع في تاريخ الإسلام مثل هذه الأمور من بعض ملوك المسلمين (3) على سبيل التحية, المنهى عنها بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فإذا كان الأمر كذلك . فهل كان سجود معاذ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قبيل سجود العبادة أم التحية؟.
إن الحديث الشريف لدينا من صريح منطوقه أن معاذاً أتى الشام فوجد اليهود والنصارى يفعلون هذا لعلمائهم وأكابرهم ولما سألهم عن هذا قالوا : هذه تحية الأنبياء , قال : فنحن أحق أن نصنع بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم .
نعم هكذا قالوا إنها تحية الأنبياء, فاعتبر معاذ ابن جبل أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحق بها لأنها تحية الأنبياء ولم يكن قد نهى عنها هو ولا غيره من المسلمين . فسبحان الله , هذا هو الحديث بصيح منطوقه , وهذا هو الصحابي الجليل معاذ ابن جبل :

أما عن سؤالك فلا يُسأل في حق صحابي جليل  ... تذكر أن الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول :( الله الله في أصحابي لا تتخذوهم غرضاً بعدي )

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

> [COLOR=#ff0000]
> 
> على قولك يا مجلسي يكون الشرك جائزاً في شرائع الانبياء ثم نُسخ ؟!
> و يكون يوسف عليه السلام جاهلا كذلك و عُذر بجهله؟!
> ألا يستقيم لكم الاستدلال إلا بالطعن في نبي أو صحابي أو إحدى أمهات المسلمين؟!
> الرجاء التفكير قبل الكتابة
> 
> هذا لو افترضنا صحة الحديث


الحمد لله

على رسلك اخي المغربي !

لا تتعجل !

أنا لم أسم السجود زمن يوسف عليه السلام في قصته شركا إذ لم يسمه الله شركا.

التسمية من حق الله تعالى يسمي ما يشاء ما يشاء .

اعتبر مثلا بنكاح المتعة ، كان يسمى نكاحا و الآن يسمى زنا.

هل تقول ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أباح الزنى ؟ حاشاه صلى الله عليه وسلم .

فالله تعالى جعل السجود في شريعتنا عبادة محضة ، و لا يعرف السجود الا بالعبادة و لا تعرف الا به ، فالتحية لم تعد معتبرة في زمننا ، اذ السجود في شرعنا لا يصلح الا لله.

والحديث ذكره شيخ الاسلام غير مامرة واستشهد به في الفتاوى ن وهاك كلامه :
http://www.al-eman.com/feqh/viewchp....07;م#SR1

قال رحمه الله :

ولكن من يتخذ نفيسة ربا، ويقول‏:‏ أنها تجبر الخائف؛ وتغيث الملهوف؛ وأنا في حسبها، ويسجد لها، ويتضرع في دعائها مثل ما يتضرع في دعاء رب الأرض والسموات، ويتوكل على حي قد مات ولا يتوكل على الحق الذي لا يموت، فلا ريب أن إشراكه بمن هو أفضل منها يكون أقوى قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏قُلْ مَن بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ وَلَا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ قُلْ فَأَنَّى تُسْحَرُونَ‏}‏ ‏[‏المؤمنون‏:‏ 88، 89‏]‏‏.‏ 

وحديث معاذ لما رجع من الشام فسجد للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال‏:‏ ما هذا يا معاذ‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ رأيتهم في الشام يسجدون لأساقفتهم، ويذكرون ذلك عن أنبيائهم‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ يا معاذ أرأيت لو مررت بقبري أكنت ساجدا له‏.‏ قال‏:‏ لا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ فلا تسجد لي، فلو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها‏.‏ 

فمن لا ينهى الضالين عن مثل هذا الشرك المحرم بإجماع المسلمين كيف ينهى عما هو أقل منه‏؟‏  انتهى.

وقال رحمه الله :

http://www.al-eman.com/feqh/viewchp....07;م#SR1

وفي المسند أن معاذ بن جبل سجد له‏.‏ فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏ما هذا يا معاذ‏؟‏‏)‏ فقال‏:‏ يارسول الله، رأيتهم في الشام يسجدون لأساقفتهم ويذكرون ذلك عن أنبيائهم فقال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا معاذ، لو أمرت أحدًا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها‏)‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏يا / معاذ، أرأيت لو مررت بقبري أكنت ساجدًا لقبري‏)‏ قال‏:‏ لا‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ‏(‏فإنه لا يصلح السجود إلا لله‏)‏ أو كما قال‏.‏ 

فإذا كان السجود لا يجوز لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيًا ولا ميتًا، ولا لقبره، فكيف يجوز السجود لغيره ‏؟‏ بل قد ثبت عنه في الصحيح أنه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏لا تجلسوا على القبور ولا تصلوا إليها‏)‏ فقد نهى عن الصلاة إليها، كما نهى عن اتخاذها مساجد ولهذا لما أدخلوا حجرته في المسجد لما وسعوه جعلوا مؤخرها مسنما منحرفًا عن سمت القبلة لئلا يصلي أحد إلى الحجرة النبوية، فما الظن بالسجود إلى جهة غيره‏.‏ كائنا من كان‏؟‏‏!‏ 

وأماقول القائل‏:‏هذا السجود لله تعالى فإن كان كاذبًا في ذلك فكفى بالكذب خزيا، وإن كان صادقًا في ذلك فإنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل، فإن السجود لا يكون إلا على الوجه المشروع وهو السجود في الصلاة،وسجود السهو وسجود التلاوة، وسجود الشكر على أحد قولي العلماء‏. انتهى .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

إذن أنت ترى أن معاذ سجد للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عبادةًََ وعذره النبي لجهله.؟
لو تفصح عما تعنيه هذه الحادثه لك من فضلك

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> فالله تعالى جعل السجود في شريعتنا عبادة محضة ، و لا يعرف السجود الا بالعبادة و لا تعرف الا به ، فالتحية لم تعد معتبرة في زمننا ، اذ السجود في شرعنا لا يصلح الا لله.


سجود التحية موجود ومعتبر .. وكان مشروعا في شرع من قبلنا .. أما في شرعنا فالسجود لغير الله على وجه التكريم والتحية منسوخ بما روت عائشة وجابر ابن عبد الله وأنس أن النبي عليه السلام قال ( ما ينبغي لبشر أن يسجد لبشر ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرآة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها .) لفظ حديث أنس بن مالك.) أ.هـ (1)
هذا دليل على أنه سجود التحية معتبر في شريعتنا فهوكان مشروعاً في الشرائع السابقة بدليل الآيات 
قال تعالى :_ " وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لأدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى واستكبر وكان من الكافرين " البقرة 34.
وقال تعالى عن يوسف وإخوته :_ " ورفع أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجداً " يوسف 100.
ثم نهي عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فمن بذله على نحو التحية بعد نهي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان مرتكباً لمعصية الله عزوجل 
انظر لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "ما ينبغي لبشر أن يسجد لبشر ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرآة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها " هل تظن أن السجود المذكور هو سجود العبادة كما تقول أن سجود التحية لم يعد معتبراً فمعاذ الله أن ييكون حديث الرسول عن سجود العبادة ويأمر المرأة أن تعبد زوجها .. ولكنه سجود التحية 
أما سجود العبادة لغير الله فهو شرك في جميع الشرائع .. 
واسمح لي أن أسألك سؤالاً ..
متى نُسخ سجود التحية ؟ وما حكم من فعله قبل أن يُنسخ ؟ وما حكم من فعله بعد أن نُسخ ؟؟

----------


## المغيرة

قال المجلس الشنقيطي :فالله تعالى جعل السجود في شريعتنا عبادة محضة ، و لا يعرف السجود الا بالعبادة و لا تعرف الا به ، فالتحية لم تعد معتبرة في زمننا ، اذ السجود في شرعنا لا يصلح الا لله.

السجود نوعان سجود عبادة وسجودة تحية ودليل سجود العبادة هو قول الله عزوجل  ومن أيا ته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تعبدون  .
وقال تعالى :  أسجد واقترب  . فمن سجد لغير الله على نحو العبادة فهو كافر مشرك برب العالمين ، وعلامة هذا النوع من السجود أن يبذل على وجه التدين والقربى والطاعة والخضوع والتذلل الخ .
والنوع الثاني وهو أن يبذل على وجه التحية للكبير لعظم فضله ومكانته وهذا النوع من السجود لم يكن محرما قبل البعثة ، ولكنه نسخ بعد البعثة بالتحريم .
وهذا النوع من سجود التحية له شاهد في القرآن الكريم ، مثال ذلك قصة آدم عليه السلام وهو قوله تعالى :  وإذْ قُلناَ للملائكة أسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى وأستكبر وكان من الكافرين  .، إلا أن السجود لغير الله على وجه التكريم والتحية منسوخ بما روت عائشة وجابر بن عبد الله وأنس أن النبي  قال : " لا ينبغي لبشر أن يسجد لبشر ، ولو صح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقهِ عليها " هذاه شواهدنا من الكتاب والسنة على ان السجود نوعان وكان سجود معاذ رضي الله عنه من قبيل سجود التحية اذ انه من شرط الدخول في الاسلام الكفر بعبادة غير الله ومن مقتضى الكفر بمايعبد من دون الله عدم عبادة غير الله كيف يعبد المسلم غير الله جاهلا"؟ لايمكن ابدا" ان يعبدغير الله جاهلا" وان عبد انسان غير الله فهي احدى اثنين لا ثالث لهما اما ان يكون يزعم الاسلام ولايعرف ماهي حقيقته وهذا ليس بمسلم. واما ان يكون عبدغير الله عن علم لا عن جهل ويكون مرتدا" والعياذ بالله. ماهي ادلتك على ماذكرته؟

----------


## أبو عـمـر

جزاك الله خيراً أخي المغيرة
فقد زدت الموضوع شرحا وتوضيحاً

----------


## محمد الموحد

متابع

----------


## أبو عـمـر

؟؟   ؟؟؟   ؟؟

----------


## أبو عمران المصري

[الشيخ صالح الفوزان]:
- السؤال:أحسن الله إليكم فضيلة الشيخ  هذا سائل يقول : هل التكفير حكم لكل أحد من صغار طلاب العلم أم أنه خاص  بأهل العلم الكبار و القضاة؟
الشيخ:من يظهر منه الشرك : يذبح لغير  الله أو ينذر لغير الله ، يظهر ظهوراً واضحاً ، يذبح لغير الله ، ينذر لغير  الله ، يستغيث بغير الله من الأموات ، يدعو الأموات ، هذا شركه ظاهر ، هذا  شركه ظاهر ، فمن سمعه يحكم بكفره و شركه ، أما الأمور الخفية التي تحتاج  إلى علم و إلى بصيرة هذه تُوكل إلى أهل العلم ، تُوكل إلى أهل العلم ، نعم .

----------

